# Jane Fonda



## PoliticalChic

Get the tissues ready......





1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality

2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality. 

3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'

4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....

5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online 





And....in two related stories......



6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005


7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....

jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay

https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578


----------



## Katzndogz

The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.


----------



## Interpol

Oh, brother...


----------



## Granny

Katzndogz said:


> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.



Good observation.  I certainly hope Hanoi Jane hasn't gone on all these years thinking we're immortals.  She should have heard this quotation at least once in her life:  There is nothing certain in this life except death and taxes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

We should all be very very relieved that we are not each other's final judge.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JakeStarkey said:


> We should all be very very relieved that we are not each other's final judge.






Have you considered authoring the inserts for fortune cookies?


----------



## Mr. H.

I ain't fonda Fonda.


----------



## JoeB131

Katzndogz said:


> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.



Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives. 

I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.


----------



## skye

Mr. H. said:


> I ain't fonda Fonda.




I ain't fonda either!


----------



## Connery

She was a tool. I do not feel for her one way or the other.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hanoi Jane.................

Oh well, let her cry.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Fuck Jane Fonda.  She's a complete asshole.


----------



## JoeB131

Big Black Dog said:


> Fuck Jane Fonda.  She's a complete asshole.



As opposed to the politicians and generals who insisted on fighting a war in Vietnam that they knew from the start was unwinnable?


----------



## Toro

60,000 Americans died in a stupid war because of Jane Fonda.  

Oh wait, did I say "Jane Fonda?"  I meant to say "American politicians."

Still, what a bitch.


----------



## SmedlyButler

Bet you never thought you would hear me say that. (Niether did I) But really I have to thank you for that link to Rick Perlsteins article. He absolutely destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand. He draws a poignant picture of a true American patriot. Of her grace and poise even in the face of persecution by Nixonites and constant harrassment by the FBI. 
The story of her cathartic  meeting  in Waterbury with Veterans was especially meaninful. The Veterans who had come to the meeting full of hate left without the lies and recrimination. As one said, "That was the beginning of my healing."

And so the cults of hate in America should take a lesson from Janes story. Hate is nurtured by lies and propaganda. Now I know you won't mind if I copy and paste a few excerpts from your article;

 "A doctored photograph was circulated (it showed up in several newspapers) showing Kerry on a speakers platform with Fonda. The picture was found to be a fake, but the association had already been planted. John Kerry with Tits: five syllables full of implications for the politics of gender, power and anxiety in America".

" a former pow, Air Force Major Fred Cherry, recalled Fondas voice ringing out over the prison public address system during an extended torture siege in 1967. Fonda didnt speak out against the war until 1970. (She visited Hanoi in 1972-S.B.)"

"No wonder Nixon was keen to attack Fonda. Her visit to the pows provided the occasion. Fonda, who was carrying 200 letters from the pows families, was asked if she would like to meet any prisoners personally. All the captives she met were volunteers, all openly critical of the war. Of course this was the opposite of what the urban legends suppose: that they were tortured into seeing her. But that is the reason the urban legends exist. They are a prophylactic against the anxiety that these pows, the symbolic stand-ins for American innocence, had stabbed themselves in the back."

"The cult matured in the 1980s when America finally began to accept that it had lost a war which hadnt been worth fighting in the first place. This was around the time Ronald Reagan observed: Boy, I saw Rambo last night. Now I know what to do next time this happens. The moment had come to fix the blame where it properly belonged: not on Lyndon Johnson, not on Richard Nixon, but, as Burke points out, on the oldest story in the world, the seductive woman who turns out to be a snake"

OK, that's enough. Thanks Again-S.B.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578



I went through that stage also,,,,,when they told me I had testicular cancer...turned out to be a benign growth.
They told me they were going to take my nutz, so I told him I wanted ball bearings put in my sack..


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
Click to expand...


Yabut, the facts aren't near as interesting as the lies.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And Ive come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You dont know America if you dont know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, therell be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through that stage also,,,,,when they told me I had testicular cancer...turned out to be a benign growth.
> They told me they were going to take my nutz, so I told him I wanted ball bearings put in my sack..
Click to expand...


But then you couldn't get through aiprot security without getting, er uh, felt up ...

You wouldn't want that, right?

This wouldn't be much better and they come in several sizes. 

Neuticles.com

Sorta like ping pong balls.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
Click to expand...


She did a hell of a lot more then that. She went to North Vietnam and was photographed sitting in a loaded active anti aircraft weapon. Further she broke into military bases and attempted to incite riots.


----------



## Moonglow

Luddly Neddite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And Ive come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You dont know America if you dont know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, therell be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through that stage also,,,,,when they told me I had testicular cancer...turned out to be a benign growth.
> They told me they were going to take my nutz, so I told him I wanted ball bearings put in my sack..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then you couldn't get through aiprot security without getting, er uh, felt up ...
> 
> You wouldn't want that, right?
> 
> This wouldn't be much better and they come in several sizes.
> 
> Neuticles.com
> 
> Sorta like ping pong balls.
Click to expand...


For what it's worth they didn't castrate me...


----------



## Gracie

I know...not very nice of me but....Boo fuckin hoo for Jane Fonda. Reap what ya sow and she sowed plenty. I have about as much sympathy for her as she did the POWS during Nam. Fuck her and the horse she rode in on.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Moonglow said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went through that stage also,,,,,when they told me I had testicular cancer...turned out to be a benign growth.
> They told me they were going to take my nutz, so I told him I wanted ball bearings put in my sack..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then you couldn't get through aiprot security without getting, er uh, felt up ...
> 
> You wouldn't want that, right?
> 
> This wouldn't be much better and they come in several sizes.
> 
> Neuticles.com
> 
> Sorta like ping pong balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what it's worth they didn't castrate me...
Click to expand...


With all due respect, I really don't want to ... go there. 

(Glad for you.)


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Gracie said:


> I know...not very nice of me but....Boo fuckin hoo for Jane Fonda. Reap what ya sow and she sowed plenty. I have about as much sympathy for her as she did the POWS during Nam. Fuck her and the horse she rode in on.



Gracie, she really didn't do most of what she has been accused of. 

Really.


----------



## whitehall

I recall when she worked with her father, Henry Fonda, in his old age in the movie "On Golden Pond" she related in an interview that she was supposed to cry in a scene regarding her father's frail condition but she couldn't make the tears come. Pretty telling that the self centered actress can't make the tears stop when it concerns her own advancing age.


----------



## Gracie

Luddly Neddite said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know...not very nice of me but....Boo fuckin hoo for Jane Fonda. Reap what ya sow and she sowed plenty. I have about as much sympathy for her as she did the POWS during Nam. Fuck her and the horse she rode in on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie, she really didn't do most of what she has been accused of.
> 
> Really.
Click to expand...


Um. Yes she did. Really.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Luddly Neddite said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yabut, the facts aren't near as interesting as the lies.
Click to expand...






You never seem to miss an opportunity to burnish your creds as an uninformed anti-American dope.



"Jane Fonda was one of those opponents of the Vietnam War for whom no amount of sympathy for Americas communist enemy was too much. This daughter of privilege traveled to Hanoi, and, in obedience to the wishes of her North Vietnamese hosts, heaped scorn on the notion that American POWs were being mistreated. She posed gaily peering through the sight of an anti-aircraft gun (presumably prepared to fire on American planes), and made propaganda radio broadcasts. It is difficult to imagine what more she could have done to qualify as a traitor."
    Charen, Useful Idiots, p. 46.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SmedlyButler said:


> Bet you never thought you would hear me say that. (Niether did I) But really I have to thank you for that link to Rick Perlsteins article. He absolutely destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand. He draws a poignant picture of a true American patriot. Of her grace and poise even in the face of persecution by Nixonites and constant harrassment by the FBI.
> The story of her cathartic  meeting  in Waterbury with Veterans was especially meaninful. The Veterans who had come to the meeting full of hate left without the lies and recrimination. As one said, "That was the beginning of my healing."
> 
> And so the cults of hate in America should take a lesson from Janes story. Hate is nurtured by lies and propaganda. Now I know you won't mind if I copy and paste a few excerpts from your article;
> 
> "A doctored photograph was circulated (it showed up in several newspapers) showing Kerry on a speakers platform with Fonda. The picture was found to be a fake, but the association had already been planted. John Kerry with Tits: five syllables full of implications for the politics of gender, power and anxiety in America".
> 
> " a former pow, Air Force Major Fred Cherry, recalled Fondas voice ringing out over the prison public address system during an extended torture siege in 1967. Fonda didnt speak out against the war until 1970. (She visited Hanoi in 1972-S.B.)"
> 
> "No wonder Nixon was keen to attack Fonda. Her visit to the pows provided the occasion. Fonda, who was carrying 200 letters from the pows families, was asked if she would like to meet any prisoners personally. All the captives she met were volunteers, all openly critical of the war. Of course this was the opposite of what the urban legends suppose: that they were tortured into seeing her. But that is the reason the urban legends exist. They are a prophylactic against the anxiety that these pows, the symbolic stand-ins for American innocence, had stabbed themselves in the back."
> 
> "The cult matured in the 1980s when America finally began to accept that it had lost a war which hadnt been worth fighting in the first place. This was around the time Ronald Reagan observed: Boy, I saw Rambo last night. Now I know what to do next time this happens. The moment had come to fix the blame where it properly belonged: not on Lyndon Johnson, not on Richard Nixon, but, as Burke points out, on the oldest story in the world, the seductive woman who turns out to be a snake"
> 
> OK, that's enough. Thanks Again-S.B.









"...destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand."

I would say that you are barking up the wrong tree, but that is your natural voice.




Let's see how simple....the operative term when dealing with you.....it is to reveal you to be  a moron.



Here, more about the 'lovely lady' you endorse....



1. *In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad* that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:

  Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return 

People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.

It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. *As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                * And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez



2. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists. Among those who *refused to sign was Jane Fonda.* Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death 
Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979




You imbecile....her stand is and was pure pro-communism.


I've seen a few of your posts....she's not the only pro-communist anti-American you endorsed, is she.


----------



## rightwinger

Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined


----------



## R.D.

The self center woman is just mourning her personal failures and losses.  Fame aint all it's cracked up to be


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
Click to expand...


Actually what she did, Joe, was to betray the Prisoners of War by handing little scraps of paper they had handed to her in secrecy.  She earned her name Hanoi Jane.  She handed the little bits of paper to the communists right in front of the american prisoners of war and didn't show any sign of conscience for what she'd done.

  In fact, she denied she'd done anything wrong.  So now she is having a crisis of conscience and it could very well be that God is dealing with her heart about having been a part in the torture that resulted to those men for her turning them in.  That is probably something she is beginning to feel the weight of as time draws to a close for her.  

I'm praying for Jane Fonda that she will repent publicly - for her part in assisting the communists - it doesn't matter whether anyone accepts her apology or not - it only matters that she does it because there are many people she harmed by her actions.  Also there is no forgiveness without repentance.  It has to be done so she can be reconciled back to God.   

Do I believe Jane Fonda could be saved?  Most definitely.  I prayed for Kirsten Powers everytime she came to my mind or I saw her on tv - she was a fox news correspondent for the democratic party.  I could look at her and tell she was utterly lost.   One day I am reading on the internet and she has publicly confessed Jesus Christ as her savior and today she is a completely different woman!  She even looks different! 

How many other people felt led to pray for Kirsten who never met her?  Probably many.  I hope that this story leads to Jane Fonda's conversion.  It would be great news to have a former communist who could be used by God to witness to Hollywood & other lost people.  ........before it's too late for them also.


----------



## rightwinger

It was the Jane Fondas who stood up to the War Machine and the "My Country Right or Wrong" crowd

The anti-war movement asked a simple question...Why are we here?

The Generals trumped up a reason to get involved in Viet Nam, lied about how we were doing and failed to admit that they really didn't have a plan for winning

The Jane Fondas of the time got us out of that hellhole and saved tens of thousands of American lives. It is a shame we could not have saved 60,000 lives by not getting involved in the first place


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually what she did, Joe, was to betray the Prisoners of War by handing little scraps of paper they had handed to her in secrecy.  She earned her name Hanoi Jane.  She handed the little bits of paper to the communists right in front of the american prisoners of war and didn't show any sign of conscience for what she'd done.*
> 
> In fact, she denied she'd done anything wrong.  So now she is having a crisis of conscience and it could very well be that God is dealing with her heart about having been a part in the torture that resulted to those men for her turning them in.  That is probably something she is beginning to feel the weight of as time draws to a close for her.
> 
> I'm praying for Jane Fonda that she will repent publicly - for her part in assisting the communists - it doesn't matter whether anyone accepts her apology or not - it only matters that she does it because there are many people she harmed by her actions.  Also there is no forgiveness without repentance.  It has to be done so she can be reconciled back to God.
> 
> Do I believe Jane Fonda could be saved?  Most definitely.  I prayed for Kirsten Powers everytime she came to my mind or I saw her on tv - she was a fox news correspondent for the democratic party.  I could look at her and tell she was utterly lost.   One day I am reading on the internet and she has publicly confessed Jesus Christ as her savior and today she is a completely different woman!  She even looks different!
> 
> How many other people felt led to pray for Kirsten who never met her?  Probably many.  I hope that this story leads to Jane Fonda's conversion.  It would be great news to have a former communist who could be used by God to witness to Hollywood & other lost people.  ........before it's too late for them also.
Click to expand...


Good God  

Why do you guys still tell that lie?


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all be very very relieved that we are not each other's final judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered authoring the inserts for fortune cookies?
Click to expand...


It would certainly be a step up from posting on one of your threads.


----------



## 007

rightwinger said:


> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined



Good God... I don't know if there's a more disgusting chunk of rancid dog shit on the board than you are, although there's a few. You libtards are just disgusting wastes of human flesh...

Jane_Fonda

Traitor Jane Fonda

Jane Fonda's supported the enemy in Vietnam got American POW's killed-Truth! and Fiction!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD_ypSC4-II]Michelle Obama and Jane Fonda? Jane caused POW's to be beaten to death. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you never thought you would hear me say that. (Niether did I) But really I have to thank you for that link to Rick Perlsteins article. He absolutely destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand. He draws a poignant picture of a true American patriot. Of her grace and poise even in the face of persecution by Nixonites and constant harrassment by the FBI.
> The story of her cathartic  meeting  in Waterbury with Veterans was especially meaninful. The Veterans who had come to the meeting full of hate left without the lies and recrimination. As one said, "That was the beginning of my healing."
> 
> And so the cults of hate in America should take a lesson from Janes story. Hate is nurtured by lies and propaganda. Now I know you won't mind if I copy and paste a few excerpts from your article;
> 
> "A doctored photograph was circulated (it showed up in several newspapers) showing Kerry on a speakers&#8217; platform with Fonda. The picture was found to be a fake, but the association had already been planted. &#8216;John Kerry with Tits&#8217;: five syllables full of implications for the politics of gender, power and anxiety in America".
> 
> " a former pow, Air Force Major Fred Cherry, recalled Fonda&#8217;s voice ringing out over the prison public address system during an &#8216;extended torture siege&#8217; in 1967. Fonda didn&#8217;t speak out against the war until 1970. (She visited Hanoi in 1972-S.B.)"
> 
> "No wonder Nixon was keen to attack Fonda. Her visit to the pows provided the occasion. Fonda, who was carrying 200 letters from the pows&#8217; families, was asked if she would like to meet any prisoners personally. All the captives she met were volunteers, all openly critical of the war. Of course this was the opposite of what the urban legends suppose: that they were tortured into seeing her. But that is the reason the urban legends exist. They are a prophylactic against the anxiety that these pows, the symbolic stand-ins for American innocence, had stabbed themselves in the back."
> 
> "The cult matured in the 1980s when America finally began to accept that it had lost a war which hadn&#8217;t been worth fighting in the first place. This was around the time Ronald Reagan observed: &#8216;Boy, I saw Rambo last night. Now I know what to do next time this happens.&#8217; The moment had come to fix the blame where it properly belonged: not on Lyndon Johnson, not on Richard Nixon, but, as Burke points out, on the oldest story in the world, &#8216;the seductive woman who turns out to be a snake"
> 
> OK, that's enough. Thanks Again-S.B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand."
> 
> I would say that you are barking up the wrong tree, but that is your natural voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple....the operative term when dealing with you.....it is to reveal you to be  a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, more about the 'lovely lady' you endorse....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad* that ran in five large circulation dailies, called &#8220;An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam,&#8221; which ran in part:
> 
> &#8220;Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only &#8220;crimes&#8221; are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps&#8230; The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of &#8220;detainees&#8221;&#8230; People disappear and never return&#8230;
> 
> People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. *As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                * And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists. Among those who *refused to sign was Jane Fonda.* &#8220;Your name would mean much more than any other,&#8221; she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe &#8220;that Communism is worse than death&#8230;&#8221;
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, &#8220;Joan Baez at 38,&#8221; June 29, 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You imbecile....her stand is and was pure pro-communism.
> 
> 
> I've seen a few of your posts....she's not the only pro-communist anti-American you endorsed, is she.
Click to expand...


Your opinion of who is anti American is simply that, an opinion. You are excellent at posting opinions. Name calling is another of your weaknesses.


----------



## NoNukes

rightwinger said:


> It was the Jane Fondas who stood up to the War Machine and the "My Country Right or Wrong" crowd
> 
> The anti-war movement asked a simple question...Why are we here?
> 
> The Generals trumped up a reason to get involved in Viet Nam, lied about how we were doing and failed to admit that they really didn't have a plan for winning
> 
> The Jane Fondas of the time got us out of that hellhole and saved tens of thousands of American lives. It is a shame we could not have saved 60,000 lives by not getting involved in the first place



Those if us in the anti-war movement were the true patriots, the ones who really loved our country.


----------



## rightwinger

In the final analysis...

Jane Fonda got it right about VietNam.....the Generals got it wrong


----------



## Stephanie

Fonda, one human being I could care less about

Hope her life was as miserable as she made ours


----------



## NoNukes

Stephanie said:


> Fonda, one human being I could care less about
> 
> Hope her life was as miserable as she made ours



I doubt very much if your miserable life has anything to do with Jane Fonda.


----------



## TooTall

rightwinger said:


> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined



Too bad they weren't American lives.  If there had been a formal declaration of war, Hanoi Jane would have been tried and convicted as a traitor.  

I don't wish her to die, and I know it won't be possible, but if it was, I would gladly piss on her grave.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined



Jane Fonda did more to save Communist lives in Viet Nam than Walter Cronkite and all the rest of the Liberal media combined

There, fixed


----------



## rightwinger

TooTall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they weren't American lives.  If there had been a formal declaration of war, Hanoi Jane would have been tried and convicted as a traitor.
> 
> I don't wish her to die, and I know it won't be possible, but if it was, I would gladly piss on her grave.
Click to expand...


Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted

They lied about the need for a war
They lied about their prospects of winning
They lied about how the US was doing

Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I thought about something like this the other day...that is, actors dealing with old age when there are reruns running daily of when they were younger.
 I will be 49 this Saturday...I don't think about age much, but certainly every once in a while. But how would any of us deal with it when there is a TON of hi-res quality videos out there for everyone to see when you were young?? You would constantly be reminded of what you looked like...and now don't.


----------



## TooTall

SmedlyButler said:


> Bet you never thought you would hear me say that. (Niether did I) But really I have to thank you for that link to Rick Perlsteins article. He absolutely destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand. He draws a poignant picture of a true American patriot. Of her grace and poise even in the face of persecution by Nixonites and constant harrassment by the FBI.
> The story of her cathartic  meeting  in Waterbury with Veterans was especially meaninful. The Veterans who had come to the meeting full of hate left without the lies and recrimination. As one said, "That was the beginning of my healing."
> 
> And so the cults of hate in America should take a lesson from Janes story. Hate is nurtured by lies and propaganda. Now I know you won't mind if I copy and paste a few excerpts from your article;
> 
> "A doctored photograph was circulated (it showed up in several newspapers) showing Kerry on a speakers platform with Fonda. The picture was found to be a fake, but the association had already been planted. John Kerry with Tits: five syllables full of implications for the politics of gender, power and anxiety in America".
> 
> " a former pow, Air Force Major Fred Cherry, recalled Fondas voice ringing out over the prison public address system during an extended torture siege in 1967. Fonda didnt speak out against the war until 1970. (She visited Hanoi in 1972-S.B.)"
> 
> "No wonder Nixon was keen to attack Fonda. Her visit to the pows provided the occasion. Fonda, who was carrying 200 letters from the pows families, was asked if she would like to meet any prisoners personally. All the captives she met were volunteers, all openly critical of the war. Of course this was the opposite of what the urban legends suppose: that they were tortured into seeing her. But that is the reason the urban legends exist. They are a prophylactic against the anxiety that these pows, the symbolic stand-ins for American innocence, had stabbed themselves in the back."
> 
> "The cult matured in the 1980s when America finally began to accept that it had lost a war which hadnt been worth fighting in the first place. This was around the time Ronald Reagan observed: Boy, I saw Rambo last night. Now I know what to do next time this happens. The moment had come to fix the blame where it properly belonged: not on Lyndon Johnson, not on Richard Nixon, but, as Burke points out, on the oldest story in the world, the seductive woman who turns out to be a snake"
> 
> OK, that's enough. Thanks Again-S.B.



Some are ignorant enough to believe when a liberal bedwetter rewrites history and others believe what those that were there said.  I choose to believe the POW's that told their story instead of someone who wasn't even born at the time.


----------



## NoNukes

rightwinger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they weren't American lives.  If there had been a formal declaration of war, Hanoi Jane would have been tried and convicted as a traitor.
> 
> I don't wish her to die, and I know it won't be possible, but if it was, I would gladly piss on her grave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted
> 
> They lied about the need for a war
> They lied about their prospects of winning
> They lied about how the US was doing
> 
> Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War
Click to expand...


I believe the 'body count' had us wiping out a good bit of the population. How did we lose?


----------



## rightwinger

TooTall said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you never thought you would hear me say that. (Niether did I) But really I have to thank you for that link to Rick Perlsteins article. He absolutely destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand. He draws a poignant picture of a true American patriot. Of her grace and poise even in the face of persecution by Nixonites and constant harrassment by the FBI.
> The story of her cathartic  meeting  in Waterbury with Veterans was especially meaninful. The Veterans who had come to the meeting full of hate left without the lies and recrimination. As one said, "That was the beginning of my healing."
> 
> And so the cults of hate in America should take a lesson from Janes story. Hate is nurtured by lies and propaganda. Now I know you won't mind if I copy and paste a few excerpts from your article;
> 
> "A doctored photograph was circulated (it showed up in several newspapers) showing Kerry on a speakers platform with Fonda. The picture was found to be a fake, but the association had already been planted. John Kerry with Tits: five syllables full of implications for the politics of gender, power and anxiety in America".
> 
> " a former pow, Air Force Major Fred Cherry, recalled Fondas voice ringing out over the prison public address system during an extended torture siege in 1967. Fonda didnt speak out against the war until 1970. (She visited Hanoi in 1972-S.B.)"
> 
> "No wonder Nixon was keen to attack Fonda. Her visit to the pows provided the occasion. Fonda, who was carrying 200 letters from the pows families, was asked if she would like to meet any prisoners personally. All the captives she met were volunteers, all openly critical of the war. Of course this was the opposite of what the urban legends suppose: that they were tortured into seeing her. But that is the reason the urban legends exist. They are a prophylactic against the anxiety that these pows, the symbolic stand-ins for American innocence, had stabbed themselves in the back."
> 
> "The cult matured in the 1980s when America finally began to accept that it had lost a war which hadnt been worth fighting in the first place. This was around the time Ronald Reagan observed: Boy, I saw Rambo last night. Now I know what to do next time this happens. The moment had come to fix the blame where it properly belonged: not on Lyndon Johnson, not on Richard Nixon, but, as Burke points out, on the oldest story in the world, the seductive woman who turns out to be a snake"
> 
> OK, that's enough. Thanks Again-S.B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are ignorant enough to believe when a liberal bedwetter rewrites history and others believe what those that were there said.  I choose to believe the POW's that told their story instead of someone who wasn't even born at the time.
Click to expand...


Fair enough...can you link to the POWs story?


----------



## TooTall

rightwinger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they weren't American lives.  If there had been a formal declaration of war, Hanoi Jane would have been tried and convicted as a traitor.
> 
> I don't wish her to die, and I know it won't be possible, but if it was, I would gladly piss on her grave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted
> 
> They lied about the need for a war
> They lied about their prospects of winning
> They lied about how the US was doing
> 
> Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War
Click to expand...


Generals do not send troops to war, they merely prosecute the war that the Congress funds and Presidents Kennedy and Johnson committed too.  Nixon inherited it and finally realized (belatedly, IMO) that it was a lost cause because of the Communist influence of colleges and traitors like Hanoi Jane turning the public opinion against winning.


----------



## NoNukes

TooTall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they weren't American lives.  If there had been a formal declaration of war, Hanoi Jane would have been tried and convicted as a traitor.
> 
> I don't wish her to die, and I know it won't be possible, but if it was, I would gladly piss on her grave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted
> 
> They lied about the need for a war
> They lied about their prospects of winning
> They lied about how the US was doing
> 
> Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y
> 
> Generals do not send troops to war, they merely prosecute the war that the Congress funds and Presidents Kennedy and Johnson committed too.  Nixon inherited it and finally realized (belatedly, IMO) that it was a lost cause because of the Communist influence of colleges and traitors like Hanoi Jane turning the public opinion against winning.
Click to expand...


We turned public opinion against losing a war that we had no right to be involved in.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you never thought you would hear me say that. (Niether did I) But really I have to thank you for that link to Rick Perlsteins article. He absolutely destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand. He draws a poignant picture of a true American patriot. Of her grace and poise even in the face of persecution by Nixonites and constant harrassment by the FBI.
> The story of her cathartic  meeting  in Waterbury with Veterans was especially meaninful. The Veterans who had come to the meeting full of hate left without the lies and recrimination. As one said, "That was the beginning of my healing."
> 
> And so the cults of hate in America should take a lesson from Janes story. Hate is nurtured by lies and propaganda. Now I know you won't mind if I copy and paste a few excerpts from your article;
> 
> "A doctored photograph was circulated (it showed up in several newspapers) showing Kerry on a speakers platform with Fonda. The picture was found to be a fake, but the association had already been planted. John Kerry with Tits: five syllables full of implications for the politics of gender, power and anxiety in America".
> 
> " a former pow, Air Force Major Fred Cherry, recalled Fondas voice ringing out over the prison public address system during an extended torture siege in 1967. Fonda didnt speak out against the war until 1970. (She visited Hanoi in 1972-S.B.)"
> 
> "No wonder Nixon was keen to attack Fonda. Her visit to the pows provided the occasion. Fonda, who was carrying 200 letters from the pows families, was asked if she would like to meet any prisoners personally. All the captives she met were volunteers, all openly critical of the war. Of course this was the opposite of what the urban legends suppose: that they were tortured into seeing her. But that is the reason the urban legends exist. They are a prophylactic against the anxiety that these pows, the symbolic stand-ins for American innocence, had stabbed themselves in the back."
> 
> "The cult matured in the 1980s when America finally began to accept that it had lost a war which hadnt been worth fighting in the first place. This was around the time Ronald Reagan observed: Boy, I saw Rambo last night. Now I know what to do next time this happens. The moment had come to fix the blame where it properly belonged: not on Lyndon Johnson, not on Richard Nixon, but, as Burke points out, on the oldest story in the world, the seductive woman who turns out to be a snake"
> 
> OK, that's enough. Thanks Again-S.B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand."
> 
> I would say that you are barking up the wrong tree, but that is your natural voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple....the operative term when dealing with you.....it is to reveal you to be  a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, more about the 'lovely lady' you endorse....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad* that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
> 
> Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return
> 
> People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. *As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                * And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists. Among those who *refused to sign was Jane Fonda.* Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You imbecile....her stand is and was pure pro-communism.
> 
> 
> I've seen a few of your posts....she's not the only pro-communist anti-American you endorsed, is she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion of who is anti American is simply that, an opinion. You are excellent at posting opinions. Name calling is another of your weaknesses.
Click to expand...





"Name calling..."????


What the heck are you talking about, you...you butt-ugly, low-down, bottom-feeding, mouth-breathing, stuck up, half-witted, scruffy-looking Nerf herder?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined






That must be why she issued several apologies for her atrocious behavior.


----------



## rightwinger

TooTall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they weren't American lives.  If there had been a formal declaration of war, Hanoi Jane would have been tried and convicted as a traitor.
> 
> I don't wish her to die, and I know it won't be possible, but if it was, I would gladly piss on her grave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted
> 
> They lied about the need for a war
> They lied about their prospects of winning
> They lied about how the US was doing
> 
> Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generals do not send troops to war, they merely prosecute the war that the Congress funds and Presidents Kennedy and Johnson committed too.  Nixon inherited it and finally realized (belatedly, IMO) that it was a lost cause because of the Communist influence of colleges and traitors like Hanoi Jane turning the public opinion against winning.
Click to expand...


Actually, it was a lost cause because it wasn't our fight

We never had any business getting involved in the first place (ask the French). We didn't have any effective strategy to win outside of attrition and we ran on a "Just give us 200,000 more troops and six more months and we will win" mythology

Jane Fonda figured it out........The War Mongers couldn't


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> It was the Jane Fondas who stood up to the War Machine and the "My Country Right or Wrong" crowd
> 
> The anti-war movement asked a simple question...Why are we here?
> 
> The Generals trumped up a reason to get involved in Viet Nam, lied about how we were doing and failed to admit that they really didn't have a plan for winning
> 
> The Jane Fondas of the time got us out of that hellhole and saved tens of thousands of American lives. It is a shame we could not have saved 60,000 lives by not getting involved in the first place








Perhaps you've heard the phrase "aid and comfort."


Perhaps not.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all be very very relieved that we are not each other's final judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered authoring the inserts for fortune cookies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would certainly be a step up from posting on one of your threads.
Click to expand...






Wait....is this one of my threads???

....is this you posting?????




The concept of irony has spent the entirety of its existence waiting for you to come along and give it meaning.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually what she did, Joe, was to betray the Prisoners of War by handing little scraps of paper they had handed to her in secrecy.  She earned her name Hanoi Jane.  She handed the little bits of paper to the communists right in front of the american prisoners of war and didn't show any sign of conscience for what she'd done.*
> 
> In fact, she denied she'd done anything wrong.  So now she is having a crisis of conscience and it could very well be that God is dealing with her heart about having been a part in the torture that resulted to those men for her turning them in.  That is probably something she is beginning to feel the weight of as time draws to a close for her.
> 
> I'm praying for Jane Fonda that she will repent publicly - for her part in assisting the communists - it doesn't matter whether anyone accepts her apology or not - it only matters that she does it because there are many people she harmed by her actions.  Also there is no forgiveness without repentance.  It has to be done so she can be reconciled back to God.
> 
> Do I believe Jane Fonda could be saved?  Most definitely.  I prayed for Kirsten Powers everytime she came to my mind or I saw her on tv - she was a fox news correspondent for the democratic party.  I could look at her and tell she was utterly lost.   One day I am reading on the internet and she has publicly confessed Jesus Christ as her savior and today she is a completely different woman!  She even looks different!
> 
> How many other people felt led to pray for Kirsten who never met her?  Probably many.  I hope that this story leads to Jane Fonda's conversion.  It would be great news to have a former communist who could be used by God to witness to Hollywood & other lost people.  ........before it's too late for them also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good God
> 
> Why do you guys still tell that lie?
Click to expand...


Because it isn't a lie.  It's the truth.  She did it and the prisoners of war who were there are the ones who told us she did it.  Who am I going to believe?  My own soldiers who were there or a communist?    I'll believe the American POW's.  Thank you.  Note*  I'm well aware of the attempt to bury the truth with false fact checking sites set up by people with an agenda.  Americans have a memory.  They haven't forgotten, RW.  Perhaps Jane will grow a conscience and admit this before she dies.  An unrepented sin of that magnitude will guarantee her more tears to come.  It's her guilty conscience.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you never thought you would hear me say that. (Niether did I) But really I have to thank you for that link to Rick Perlsteins article. He absolutely destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand. He draws a poignant picture of a true American patriot. Of her grace and poise even in the face of persecution by Nixonites and constant harrassment by the FBI.
> The story of her cathartic  meeting  in Waterbury with Veterans was especially meaninful. The Veterans who had come to the meeting full of hate left without the lies and recrimination. As one said, "That was the beginning of my healing."
> 
> And so the cults of hate in America should take a lesson from Janes story. Hate is nurtured by lies and propaganda. Now I know you won't mind if I copy and paste a few excerpts from your article;
> 
> "A doctored photograph was circulated (it showed up in several newspapers) showing Kerry on a speakers platform with Fonda. The picture was found to be a fake, but the association had already been planted. John Kerry with Tits: five syllables full of implications for the politics of gender, power and anxiety in America".
> 
> " a former pow, Air Force Major Fred Cherry, recalled Fondas voice ringing out over the prison public address system during an extended torture siege in 1967. Fonda didnt speak out against the war until 1970. (She visited Hanoi in 1972-S.B.)"
> 
> "No wonder Nixon was keen to attack Fonda. Her visit to the pows provided the occasion. Fonda, who was carrying 200 letters from the pows families, was asked if she would like to meet any prisoners personally. All the captives she met were volunteers, all openly critical of the war. Of course this was the opposite of what the urban legends suppose: that they were tortured into seeing her. But that is the reason the urban legends exist. They are a prophylactic against the anxiety that these pows, the symbolic stand-ins for American innocence, had stabbed themselves in the back."
> 
> "The cult matured in the 1980s when America finally began to accept that it had lost a war which hadnt been worth fighting in the first place. This was around the time Ronald Reagan observed: Boy, I saw Rambo last night. Now I know what to do next time this happens. The moment had come to fix the blame where it properly belonged: not on Lyndon Johnson, not on Richard Nixon, but, as Burke points out, on the oldest story in the world, the seductive woman who turns out to be a snake"
> 
> OK, that's enough. Thanks Again-S.B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand."
> 
> I would say that you are barking up the wrong tree, but that is your natural voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple....the operative term when dealing with you.....it is to reveal you to be  a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, more about the 'lovely lady' you endorse....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad* that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
> 
> Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return
> 
> People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. *As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                * And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists. Among those who *refused to sign was Jane Fonda.* Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You imbecile....her stand is and was pure pro-communism.
> 
> 
> I've seen a few of your posts....she's not the only pro-communist anti-American you endorsed, is she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion of who is anti American is simply that, an opinion. You are excellent at posting opinions. Name calling is another of your weaknesses.
Click to expand...






Guess who else's opinion it incorporates?


2000: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. *It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. *It was just thoughtless." 

2005: "I will go to my grave regretting that. The image of Jane Fonda, Barbarella, Henry Fonda's daughter, just a woman sitting on a enemy aircraft gun, *was a betrayal," *said Fonda. 

"It was like I was thumbing my nose at the military. And *at the country *that gave me privilege. It was the largest lapse of judgment that I can even imagine. I don't thumb my nose at this country. I care deeply about American soldiers." 

Read more at snopes.com: Jane Fonda and American POWs in North Vietnam



Right now youre probably trying to brush something off your faceyou didnt realize it was the floor.






In your face, boyyyyyeeeeee!


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be why she issued several apologies for her atrocious behavior.
Click to expand...


Doesn't negate the fact that Fonda had a better perspective of what Viet Nam was about than all the Generals and Politicians of the time

She helped turn America against an ill-advised war and saved the lives of additional soldiers being thrown into a meat grinder


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually what she did, Joe, was to betray the Prisoners of War by handing little scraps of paper they had handed to her in secrecy.  She earned her name Hanoi Jane.  She handed the little bits of paper to the communists right in front of the american prisoners of war and didn't show any sign of conscience for what she'd done.*
> 
> In fact, she denied she'd done anything wrong.  So now she is having a crisis of conscience and it could very well be that God is dealing with her heart about having been a part in the torture that resulted to those men for her turning them in.  That is probably something she is beginning to feel the weight of as time draws to a close for her.
> 
> I'm praying for Jane Fonda that she will repent publicly - for her part in assisting the communists - it doesn't matter whether anyone accepts her apology or not - it only matters that she does it because there are many people she harmed by her actions.  Also there is no forgiveness without repentance.  It has to be done so she can be reconciled back to God.
> 
> Do I believe Jane Fonda could be saved?  Most definitely.  I prayed for Kirsten Powers everytime she came to my mind or I saw her on tv - she was a fox news correspondent for the democratic party.  I could look at her and tell she was utterly lost.   One day I am reading on the internet and she has publicly confessed Jesus Christ as her savior and today she is a completely different woman!  She even looks different!
> 
> How many other people felt led to pray for Kirsten who never met her?  Probably many.  I hope that this story leads to Jane Fonda's conversion.  It would be great news to have a former communist who could be used by God to witness to Hollywood & other lost people.  ........before it's too late for them also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God
> 
> Why do you guys still tell that lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it isn't a lie.  It's the truth.  She did it and the prisoners of war who were there are the ones who told us she did it.  Who am I going to believe?  My own soldiers who were there or a communist?    I'll believe the American POW's.  Thank you.  Note*  I'm well aware of the attempt to bury the truth with false fact checking sites set up by people with an agenda.  Americans have a memory.  They haven't forgotten, RW.  Perhaps Jane will grow a conscience and admit this before she dies.  An unrepented sin of that magnitude will guarantee her more tears to come.  It's her guilty conscience.
Click to expand...


Snopes is your friend

snopes.com: Jane Fonda and American POWs in North Vietnam

But it will not stop you from passing on your unsupported hate piece again and again and again


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they weren't American lives.  If there had been a formal declaration of war, Hanoi Jane would have been tried and convicted as a traitor.
> 
> I don't wish her to die, and I know it won't be possible, but if it was, I would gladly piss on her grave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted
> 
> They lied about the need for a war
> They lied about their prospects of winning
> They lied about how the US was doing
> 
> Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War
Click to expand...





One would hope that in the not too distant future, sometime before you exit this veil of tears, that you- somehow- find a subject to post about wherein you actually know something about the subject.


One can only hope.


Let's begin this journey of remediation:


1. The times:

	The presidential race of 1960 was significant in that both Kennedy and Nixon were Cold Warriors, and it was the last race in which the Democrat would try to outdo the Republican in anticommunist zeal! By 1972, the Democratic Party had abandoned the fight against communism altogether.

a.	Kennedy suggested that Eisenhower has permitted a missile gap between the US and the USSR.

b.	Both men referred to China as Red China. Have you heard it used today among the enlightened.

c.	 Let every nation know, whether it wishes us well or ill, that we shall pay any price, bear any burden, meet any hardship, support any friend, oppose any foe, in order to assure the survival and the success of liberty. John F. Kennedy: Inaugural Address. U.S. Inaugural Addresses. 1989

d.	There were 16,000 American troops in Vietnam when JFK was assassinated. Podhoretz, Why We Were In Vietnam, p. 57.




2. The lies:

a. NYTimes Harrison Salisbury traveled to North Vietnam in 1966-67, and reported that the US was deliberately targeting the civilian population. But Guenter Lewy, in America in Vietnam, revealed that Only after the articles had appeared did a small number of persons learn that *Salisbury, in effect, had given the authority of his byline to unverified Communist propaganda* and the New York Times printed it as though Salisbury had established it himself with his own on-the-scene reportingborrowed extensively from a North Vietnamese propaganda pamphlet, Report on US War Crimes in Nam-Dinh City Lewy, p. 400-401


b. There was Walter Cronkites report of the Tet Offensive. 

To listen to Cronkite you would have assumed the Tet Offensive was a dramatic triumph by North Vietnam and a devastating defeat for the U.S. Not hardly. I did a little research into the real number of casualties each side suffered in those battles: Country/Force Killed / Wounded / Missing
US, Korea, Australia 1,536 / 7,764 / 11
South Viet Nam 2,788 / 8,299 / 587
North Viet Nam and Viet Cong 45,000 / not known / not known HolyCoast: Cronkite's Vietnam Editorial



3. Costing American lives.

a.It should be noted that majorities continued to believe that toughness was *preferable to unilateral withdrawal:*  domestic public opinion clearly supported *a resolute stance against communism in Vietnam,* for the president's approval ratings increased during America's bombing of North Vietnam, despite increasingly vocal dissent. Manta - Big finds from small businesses


b.	On the other side, Senator McGovern, Democrat presidential candidate in 72, was asked by a delegate to the convention You want us to do all they (North Vietnamese) demand and then beg them to give back our boys? McGovern replied Ill accept that. Begging is better than bombing. David Frum, How We Got There The 70s p. 308.




Am I correct in assuming that you favored begging, as well?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Jane Fondas who stood up to the War Machine and the "My Country Right or Wrong" crowd
> 
> The anti-war movement asked a simple question...Why are we here?
> 
> The Generals trumped up a reason to get involved in Viet Nam, lied about how we were doing and failed to admit that they really didn't have a plan for winning
> 
> The Jane Fondas of the time got us out of that hellhole and saved tens of thousands of American lives. It is a shame we could not have saved 60,000 lives by not getting involved in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've heard the phrase "aid and comfort."
> 
> 
> Perhaps not.
Click to expand...


Yea, yea...I remember it well

My country right or wrong and the warmongers screeching that those hippies were giving aid and comfort to the enemy


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand."
> 
> I would say that you are barking up the wrong tree, but that is your natural voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple....the operative term when dealing with you.....it is to reveal you to be  a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, more about the 'lovely lady' you endorse....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad* that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
> 
> Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return
> 
> People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. *As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                * And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists. Among those who *refused to sign was Jane Fonda.* Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You imbecile....her stand is and was pure pro-communism.
> 
> 
> I've seen a few of your posts....she's not the only pro-communist anti-American you endorsed, is she.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion of who is anti American is simply that, an opinion. You are excellent at posting opinions. Name calling is another of your weaknesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Name calling..."????
> 
> 
> What the heck are you talking about, you...you butt-ugly, low-down, bottom-feeding, mouth-breathing, stuck up, half-witted, scruffy-looking Nerf herder?????
Click to expand...


Thanks darling, you are too kind.


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand."
> 
> I would say that you are barking up the wrong tree, but that is your natural voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple....the operative term when dealing with you.....it is to reveal you to be  a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, more about the 'lovely lady' you endorse....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad* that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
> 
> Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return
> 
> People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. *As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                * And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists. Among those who *refused to sign was Jane Fonda.* Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You imbecile....her stand is and was pure pro-communism.
> 
> 
> I've seen a few of your posts....she's not the only pro-communist anti-American you endorsed, is she.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion of who is anti American is simply that, an opinion. You are excellent at posting opinions. Name calling is another of your weaknesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who else's opinion it incorporates?
> 
> 
> 2000: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. *It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. *It was just thoughtless."
> 
> 2005: "I will go to my grave regretting that. The image of Jane Fonda, Barbarella, Henry Fonda's daughter, just a woman sitting on a enemy aircraft gun, *was a betrayal," *said Fonda.
> 
> "It was like I was thumbing my nose at the military. And *at the country *that gave me privilege. It was the largest lapse of judgment that I can even imagine. I don't thumb my nose at this country. I care deeply about American soldiers."
> 
> Read more at snopes.com: Jane Fonda and American POWs in North Vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> Right now youre probably trying to brush something off your faceyou didnt realize it was the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boyyyyyeeeeee!
Click to expand...


You were totally unable to reply to what I posted. Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## NoNukes

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Jane Fondas who stood up to the War Machine and the "My Country Right or Wrong" crowd
> 
> The anti-war movement asked a simple question...Why are we here?
> 
> The Generals trumped up a reason to get involved in Viet Nam, lied about how we were doing and failed to admit that they really didn't have a plan for winning
> 
> The Jane Fondas of the time got us out of that hellhole and saved tens of thousands of American lives. It is a shame we could not have saved 60,000 lives by not getting involved in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've heard the phrase "aid and comfort."
> 
> 
> Perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, yea...I remember it well
> 
> My country right or wrong and the warmongers screeching that those hippies were giving aid and comfort to the enemy
Click to expand...


America, love it or leave it. That was another 'patriotic' saying.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> In the final analysis...
> 
> Jane Fonda got it right about VietNam.....the Generals got it wrong



It wasn't Fonda who got more than 50K Americans and hundreds of thousands of civilians killed or maimed. 

The story of her passing pieces of paper to others is apparently untrue but it has been repeated so often, its taken on a life of its own.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion of who is anti American is simply that, an opinion. You are excellent at posting opinions. Name calling is another of your weaknesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who else's opinion it incorporates?
> 
> 
> 2000: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. *It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. *It was just thoughtless."
> 
> 2005: "I will go to my grave regretting that. The image of Jane Fonda, Barbarella, Henry Fonda's daughter, just a woman sitting on a enemy aircraft gun, *was a betrayal," *said Fonda.
> 
> "It was like I was thumbing my nose at the military. And *at the country *that gave me privilege. It was the largest lapse of judgment that I can even imagine. I don't thumb my nose at this country. I care deeply about American soldiers."
> 
> Read more at snopes.com: Jane Fonda and American POWs in North Vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> Right now you&#8217;re probably trying to brush something off your face&#8230;you didn&#8217;t realize it was the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boyyyyyeeeeee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were totally unable to reply to what I posted. Why does this not surprise me?
Click to expand...





You were totally unable to reply to what I posted. Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## rightwinger

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the final analysis...
> 
> Jane Fonda got it right about VietNam.....the Generals got it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't Fonda who got more than 50K Americans and hundreds of thousands of civilians killed or maimed.
> 
> The story of her passing pieces of paper to others is apparently untrue but it has been repeated so often, its taken on a life of its own.
Click to expand...


In the final analysis

Jane Fondas ill-conceived picture behind an anti-aircraft gun got nobody killed
The war-mongers who trumped up a reason to get involved in VietNam and then lied about our prospects of winning got 60,000 Americans killed

Guess who got the medals?


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who else's opinion it incorporates?
> 
> 
> 2000: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. *It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. *It was just thoughtless."
> 
> 2005: "I will go to my grave regretting that. The image of Jane Fonda, Barbarella, Henry Fonda's daughter, just a woman sitting on a enemy aircraft gun, *was a betrayal," *said Fonda.
> 
> "It was like I was thumbing my nose at the military. And *at the country *that gave me privilege. It was the largest lapse of judgment that I can even imagine. I don't thumb my nose at this country. I care deeply about American soldiers."
> 
> Read more at snopes.com: Jane Fonda and American POWs in North Vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> Right now youre probably trying to brush something off your faceyou didnt realize it was the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boyyyyyeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were totally unable to reply to what I posted. Why does this not surprise me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were totally unable to reply to what I posted. Why does this not surprise me?
Click to expand...


I get it, you are just repeating what I say. A 10 year old in my son's class does that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the final analysis...
> 
> Jane Fonda got it right about VietNam.....the Generals got it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't Fonda who got more than 50K Americans and hundreds of thousands of civilians killed or maimed.
> 
> The story of her passing pieces of paper to others is apparently untrue but it has been repeated so often, its taken on a life of its own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the final analysis
> 
> Jane Fondas ill-conceived picture behind an anti-aircraft gun got nobody killed
> The war-mongers who trumped up a reason to get involved in VietNam and then lied about our prospects of winning got 60,000 Americans killed
> 
> Guess who got the medals?
Click to expand...





Yeah.....I see your point.


So....if Franklin Roosevelt flew the Hammer and Sickle flag over the White House....that really wouldn't have gotten anybody killed, either.




Actually....I wasn't telling the whole truth: I didn't see your point, 'cause, you know...you had a hat on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they weren't American lives.  If there had been a formal declaration of war, Hanoi Jane would have been tried and convicted as a traitor.
> 
> I don't wish her to die, and I know it won't be possible, but if it was, I would gladly piss on her grave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted
> 
> They lied about the need for a war
> They lied about their prospects of winning
> They lied about how the US was doing
> 
> Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the 'body count' had us wiping out a good bit of the population. How did we lose?
Click to expand...


LMSM had a monopoly and lied to us about Tet for one


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were totally unable to reply to what I posted. Why does this not surprise me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were totally unable to reply to what I posted. Why does this not surprise me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just repeating what I say. A 10 year old in my son's class does that.
Click to expand...





So.....how close is your relationship with that 10-year-old....
...and what am I to make of this.....confession?


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were totally unable to reply to what I posted. Why does this not surprise me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just repeating what I say. A 10 year old in my son's class does that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....how close is your relationship with that 10-year-old....
> ...and what am I to make of this.....confession?
Click to expand...


Accusing someone of paedophilia is against the board rules. This is how low you are stooping?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't Fonda who got more than 50K Americans and hundreds of thousands of civilians killed or maimed.
> 
> The story of her passing pieces of paper to others is apparently untrue but it has been repeated so often, its taken on a life of its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the final analysis
> 
> Jane Fondas ill-conceived picture behind an anti-aircraft gun got nobody killed
> The war-mongers who trumped up a reason to get involved in VietNam and then lied about our prospects of winning got 60,000 Americans killed
> 
> Guess who got the medals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I see your point.
> 
> 
> So....if Franklin Roosevelt flew the Hammer and Sickle flag over the White House....that really wouldn't have gotten anybody killed, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....I wasn't telling the whole truth: I didn't see your point, 'cause, you know...you had a hat on.
Click to expand...


Derailing your own thread so soon?

You usually don't give up so easily


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted
> 
> They lied about the need for a war
> They lied about their prospects of winning
> They lied about how the US was doing
> 
> Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the 'body count' had us wiping out a good bit of the population. How did we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMSM had a monopoly and lied to us about Tet for one
Click to expand...


How many Americans died in Tet?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they weren't American lives.  If there had been a formal declaration of war, Hanoi Jane would have been tried and convicted as a traitor.
> 
> I don't wish her to die, and I know it won't be possible, but if it was, I would gladly piss on her grave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted
> 
> They lied about the need for a war
> They lied about their prospects of winning
> They lied about how the US was doing
> 
> Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the 'body count' had us wiping out a good bit of the population. How did we lose?
Click to expand...






1. "We" didn't lose....Liberals made sure we left on terms that made it appear that the United States was humbled.
And it didn't stop there. The Liberals emasculated the intelligence community and this led to 9/11.


2.  After they cost the loss of the Viet Nam war, liberals in Congress turned the blame against the intelligence agencies hoping to discredit them and further weaken this nation.

Idaho Democrat Senator Frank Church, explaining he had learned the lessons from Vietnam, told David Broder in the Washington Post, we pursued stupid policies in Asia, based on ignorance and an irrelevant ideological view of the world. trying to contain China, a pygmy nationUntil we learn to live with revolution, we will continue to blunder Frank Gregorsky, Whats Wrong With Democratic Foreign Policy, House Republican Study Committee paper, p. 12, 13.

a.	In a series of highly publicized  hearings, Senator Church excoriated the US intelligence agencies, the FBI, and the Army, hobbling them with reform and oversights that plague the country to this day.


b.	They were very specific about their effort to destroy American intelligence [capabilities]," remembers Robert Ellsworth, a U.S. diplomat. "It was Senator Church who said our intelligence agencies were 'rogue elephants.' Timeline - The Life And Times Of Donald Rumsfeld | Rumsfeld's War | FRONTLINE | PBS


c.	Early on, critics such as Bing Crosby and Paul Harvey accused the Democrat committee of treasonous activity. The 1975 assassination of Richard Welch, a CIA station chief in Greece, intensified the public backlash against its mission. The Committee's work has more recently been criticized after the September 11th attacks, for leading to legislation reducing the ability of the CIA to gather human intelligence. History News Network | Congressional Oversight and the Crippling of the CIA


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the 'body count' had us wiping out a good bit of the population. How did we lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMSM had a monopoly and lied to us about Tet for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Americans died in Tet?
Click to expand...




1,536 Americans



45,000 North Vietnamese


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted
> 
> They lied about the need for a war
> They lied about their prospects of winning
> They lied about how the US was doing
> 
> Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the 'body count' had us wiping out a good bit of the population. How did we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "We" didn't lose....Liberals made sure we left on terms that made it appear that the United States was humbled.
> And it didn't stop there. The Liberals emasculated the intelligence community and this led to 9/11.
> 
> 
> 2.  After they cost the loss of the Viet Nam war, liberals in Congress turned the blame against the intelligence agencies hoping to discredit them and further weaken this nation.
> 
> Idaho Democrat Senator Frank Church, explaining he had learned the lessons from Vietnam, told David Broder in the Washington Post, we pursued stupid policies in Asia, based on ignorance and an irrelevant ideological view of the world. trying to contain China, a pygmy nationUntil we learn to live with revolution, we will continue to blunder Frank Gregorsky, Whats Wrong With Democratic Foreign Policy, House Republican Study Committee paper, p. 12, 13.
> 
> a.	In a series of highly publicized  hearings, Senator Church excoriated the US intelligence agencies, the FBI, and the Army, hobbling them with reform and oversights that plague the country to this day.
> 
> 
> b.	They were very specific about their effort to destroy American intelligence [capabilities]," remembers Robert Ellsworth, a U.S. diplomat. "It was Senator Church who said our intelligence agencies were 'rogue elephants.' Timeline - The Life And Times Of Donald Rumsfeld | Rumsfeld's War | FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> 
> c.	Early on, critics such as Bing Crosby and Paul Harvey accused the Democrat committee of treasonous activity. The 1975 assassination of Richard Welch, a CIA station chief in Greece, intensified the public backlash against its mission. The Committee's work has more recently been criticized after the September 11th attacks, for leading to legislation reducing the ability of the CIA to gather human intelligence. History News Network | Congressional Oversight and the Crippling of the CIA
Click to expand...


If we only had 100,000 more troops and six more months we could have won that war


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the final analysis
> 
> Jane Fondas ill-conceived picture behind an anti-aircraft gun got nobody killed
> The war-mongers who trumped up a reason to get involved in VietNam and then lied about our prospects of winning got 60,000 Americans killed
> 
> Guess who got the medals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I see your point.
> 
> 
> So....if Franklin Roosevelt flew the Hammer and Sickle flag over the White House....that really wouldn't have gotten anybody killed, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....I wasn't telling the whole truth: I didn't see your point, 'cause, you know...you had a hat on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derailing your own thread so soon?
> 
> You usually don't give up so easily
Click to expand...





I go where ever it takes me.

And I'll continue to smack you when you deserve such.

You're lying when you suggest....hope.....that I 'gave up.'


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMSM had a monopoly and lied to us about Tet for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans died in Tet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.536 Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 45,000 North Vietnamese
Click to expand...


Only 1,536?

Damn, thats a small sacrifice


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the Generals who should have been prosecuted
> 
> They lied about the need for a war
> They lied about their prospects of winning
> They lied about how the US was doing
> 
> Those Generals cost 60,000 US lives to fight a silly "Cold War" that was actually a Civil War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the 'body count' had us wiping out a good bit of the population. How did we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "We" didn't lose....Liberals made sure we left on terms that made it appear that the United States was humbled.
> And it didn't stop there. The Liberals emasculated the intelligence community and this led to 9/11.
> 
> 
> 2.  After they cost the loss of the Viet Nam war, liberals in Congress turned the blame against the intelligence agencies hoping to discredit them and further weaken this nation.
> 
> Idaho Democrat Senator Frank Church, explaining he had learned the lessons from Vietnam, told David Broder in the Washington Post, we pursued stupid policies in Asia, based on ignorance and an irrelevant ideological view of the world. trying to contain China, a pygmy nationUntil we learn to live with revolution, we will continue to blunder Frank Gregorsky, Whats Wrong With Democratic Foreign Policy, House Republican Study Committee paper, p. 12, 13.
> 
> a.	In a series of highly publicized  hearings, Senator Church excoriated the US intelligence agencies, the FBI, and the Army, hobbling them with reform and oversights that plague the country to this day.
> 
> 
> b.	They were very specific about their effort to destroy American intelligence [capabilities]," remembers Robert Ellsworth, a U.S. diplomat. "It was Senator Church who said our intelligence agencies were 'rogue elephants.' Timeline - The Life And Times Of Donald Rumsfeld | Rumsfeld's War | FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> 
> c.	Early on, critics such as Bing Crosby and Paul Harvey accused the Democrat committee of treasonous activity. The 1975 assassination of Richard Welch, a CIA station chief in Greece, intensified the public backlash against its mission. The Committee's work has more recently been criticized after the September 11th attacks, for leading to legislation reducing the ability of the CIA to gather human intelligence. History News Network | Congressional Oversight and the Crippling of the CIA
Click to expand...


We lost the war. Quit with the revisionist history. And you do not even have the class or guts to reply to my previous post.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just repeating what I say. A 10 year old in my son's class does that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....how close is your relationship with that 10-year-old....
> ...and what am I to make of this.....confession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accusing someone of paedophilia is against the board rules. This is how low you are stooping?
Click to expand...




You saw an accusation???


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the final analysis...
> 
> Jane Fonda got it right about VietNam.....the Generals got it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't Fonda who got more than 50K Americans and hundreds of thousands of civilians killed or maimed.
> 
> The story of her passing pieces of paper to others is apparently untrue but it has been repeated so often, its taken on a life of its own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the final analysis
> 
> Jane Fondas ill-conceived picture behind an anti-aircraft gun got nobody killed
> The war-mongers who trumped up a reason to get involved in VietNam and then lied about our prospects of winning got 60,000 Americans killed
> 
> Guess who got the medals?
Click to expand...


Count the number of threads where rw's are critical of Robert McNamara. 

And, more recently, the dick who ran the country when GW was prez.


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....how close is your relationship with that 10-year-old....
> ...and what am I to make of this.....confession?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accusing someone of paedophilia is against the board rules. This is how low you are stooping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw an accusation???
Click to expand...


I expect nothing better from an Ann Coulter wannabe.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were totally unable to reply to what I posted. Why does this not surprise me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just repeating what I say. A 10 year old in my son's class does that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....how close is your relationship with that 10-year-old....
> ...and what am I to make of this.....confession?
Click to expand...


WE lost that war and so did Vietnam. 

And your hinting that NoNukes is a pedophile is low - even for you.


----------



## NoNukes

Luddly Neddite said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just repeating what I say. A 10 year old in my son's class does that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....how close is your relationship with that 10-year-old....
> ...and what am I to make of this.....confession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE lost that war and so did Vietnam.
> 
> And your hinting that NoNukes is a pedophile is low - even for you.
Click to expand...


I do not know about Vietnam losing, it is a fabulous country today.


----------



## Spoonman

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And Ive come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You dont know America if you dont know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, therell be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578





I respect her about as much as she respected american soldiers and POW's


----------



## Luddly Neddite

NoNukes said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....how close is your relationship with that 10-year-old....
> ...and what am I to make of this.....confession?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE lost that war and so did Vietnam.
> 
> And your hinting that NoNukes is a pedophile is low - even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know about Vietnam losing, it is a fabulous country today.
Click to expand...


I've never been there so will defer to those who know more about it.

but -

I object to the US's habit of crushing tiny backward countries and then going back to "rebuild" them. 

JMO but I think we should leave them alone and invest in our country.


----------



## rightwinger

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the 'body count' had us wiping out a good bit of the population. How did we lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "We" didn't lose....Liberals made sure we left on terms that made it appear that the United States was humbled.
> And it didn't stop there. The Liberals emasculated the intelligence community and this led to 9/11.
> 
> 
> 2.  After they cost the loss of the Viet Nam war, liberals in Congress turned the blame against the intelligence agencies hoping to discredit them and further weaken this nation.
> 
> Idaho Democrat Senator Frank Church, explaining he had learned the lessons from Vietnam, told David Broder in the Washington Post, we pursued stupid policies in Asia, based on ignorance and an irrelevant ideological view of the world. trying to contain China, a pygmy nationUntil we learn to live with revolution, we will continue to blunder Frank Gregorsky, Whats Wrong With Democratic Foreign Policy, House Republican Study Committee paper, p. 12, 13.
> 
> a.	In a series of highly publicized  hearings, Senator Church excoriated the US intelligence agencies, the FBI, and the Army, hobbling them with reform and oversights that plague the country to this day.
> 
> 
> b.	They were very specific about their effort to destroy American intelligence [capabilities]," remembers Robert Ellsworth, a U.S. diplomat. "It was Senator Church who said our intelligence agencies were 'rogue elephants.' Timeline - The Life And Times Of Donald Rumsfeld | Rumsfeld's War | FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> 
> c.	Early on, critics such as Bing Crosby and Paul Harvey accused the Democrat committee of treasonous activity. The 1975 assassination of Richard Welch, a CIA station chief in Greece, intensified the public backlash against its mission. The Committee's work has more recently been criticized after the September 11th attacks, for leading to legislation reducing the ability of the CIA to gather human intelligence. History News Network | Congressional Oversight and the Crippling of the CIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We lost the war. Quit with the revisionist history. And you do not even have the class or guts to reply to my previous post.
Click to expand...


We spent 60,000 lives to get back to the point we were before the war started

What a waste


----------



## SmedlyButler

If you don't endorse the opinions stated in the article you linked to why did you link? Oh, I get it, you saw a couple of lines you thought supported your theme and click-click copy and paste. Random out of context C&P's get you into a corner so often you should have learned by now. But maybe you can't teach an old dog new tricks.

At the time if I remember right I was more concerned with Barbarella's ass than I was with her politics.


----------



## SmedlyButler

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be why she issued several apologies for her atrocious behavior.
Click to expand...


She realised how dumb some of her actions were, (espescially being photographed with the NV anti-aircraft weapon.) she never apologised for being anti-war and taking actions to oppose that war. How many mea culpas would satisfy you to the point her demonization would be irrelevant? Yeah, I know, none, any understanding of complexity beyond black and white doesn't exist in that very narrow, very small judgemental world you inhabit.


----------



## SmedlyButler

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the final analysis...
> 
> Jane Fonda got it right about VietNam.....the Generals got it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't Fonda who got more than 50K Americans and hundreds of thousands of civilians killed or maimed.
> 
> The story of her passing pieces of paper to others is apparently untrue but it has been repeated so often, its taken on a life of its own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the final analysis
> 
> Jane Fondas ill-conceived picture behind an anti-aircraft gun got nobody killed
> The war-mongers who trumped up a reason to get involved in VietNam and then lied about our prospects of winning got 60,000 Americans killed
> 
> Guess who got the medals?
Click to expand...

 
The war hawks? Nope. Jane Fonda. Some people can admit mistakes, some can't.


----------



## R.D.

SmedlyButler said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be why she issued several apologies for her atrocious behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She realised how dumb some of her actions were, (espescially being photographed with the NV anti-aircraft weapon.) she never apologised for being anti-war and taking actions to oppose that war. How many mea culpas would satisfy you to the point her demonization would be irrelevant? Yeah, I know, none, any understanding of complexity beyond black and white doesn't exist in that very narrow, very small judgemental world you inhabit.
Click to expand...


She  said it was unforgivable.  She was right 

She also tried to make like she was  a victim of a set up for the photo.  Stupid lie


----------



## rightwinger

R.D. said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must be why she issued several apologies for her atrocious behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She realised how dumb some of her actions were, (espescially being photographed with the NV anti-aircraft weapon.) she never apologised for being anti-war and taking actions to oppose that war. How many mea culpas would satisfy you to the point her demonization would be irrelevant? Yeah, I know, none, any understanding of complexity beyond black and white doesn't exist in that very narrow, very small judgemental world you inhabit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She  said it was unforgivable.  She was right
> 
> She also tried to make like she was  a victim of a set up for the photo.  Stupid lie
Click to expand...


Yea,,,maybe so

But the guys who made up a reason to go into Vietnam and got 60,000 Americans killed never showed the dignity of Jane Fonda to admit they were wrong

That is unforgivable


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> She realised how dumb some of her actions were, (espescially being photographed with the NV anti-aircraft weapon.) she never apologised for being anti-war and taking actions to oppose that war. How many mea culpas would satisfy you to the point her demonization would be irrelevant? Yeah, I know, none, any understanding of complexity beyond black and white doesn't exist in that very narrow, very small judgemental world you inhabit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She  said it was unforgivable.  She was right
> 
> She also tried to make like she was  a victim of a set up for the photo.  Stupid lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea,,,maybe so
> 
> But the guys who made up a reason to go into Vietnam and got 60,000 Americans killed never showed the dignity of Jane Fonda to admit they were wrong
> 
> That is unforgivable
Click to expand...

so you mean the democrats kennedy and johnson?


----------



## Spoonman

Luddly Neddite said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> WE lost that war and so did Vietnam.
> 
> And your hinting that NoNukes is a pedophile is low - even for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know about Vietnam losing, it is a fabulous country today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been there so will defer to those who know more about it.
> 
> but -
> 
> I object to the US's habit of crushing tiny backward countries and then going back to "rebuild" them.
> 
> JMO but I think we should leave them alone and invest in our country.
Click to expand...


so you are saying we should have kept our noses out of Egypt, libya nad Syria?


----------



## SmedlyButler

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually what she did, Joe, was to betray the Prisoners of War by handing little scraps of paper they had handed to her in secrecy.  She earned her name Hanoi Jane.  She handed the little bits of paper to the communists right in front of the american prisoners of war and didn't show any sign of conscience for what she'd done.*
> 
> In fact, she denied she'd done anything wrong.  So now she is having a crisis of conscience and it could very well be that God is dealing with her heart about having been a part in the torture that resulted to those men for her turning them in.  That is probably something she is beginning to feel the weight of as time draws to a close for her.
> 
> I'm praying for Jane Fonda that she will repent publicly - for her part in assisting the communists - it doesn't matter whether anyone accepts her apology or not - it only matters that she does it because there are many people she harmed by her actions.  Also there is no forgiveness without repentance.  It has to be done so she can be reconciled back to God.
> 
> Do I believe Jane Fonda could be saved?  Most definitely.  I prayed for Kirsten Powers everytime she came to my mind or I saw her on tv - she was a fox news correspondent for the democratic party.  I could look at her and tell she was utterly lost.   One day I am reading on the internet and she has publicly confessed Jesus Christ as her savior and today she is a completely different woman!  She even looks different!
> 
> How many other people felt led to pray for Kirsten who never met her?  Probably many.  I hope that this story leads to Jane Fonda's conversion.  It would be great news to have a former communist who could be used by God to witness to Hollywood & other lost people.  ........before it's too late for them also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God
> 
> Why do you guys still tell that lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it isn't a lie.  It's the truth.  She did it and the prisoners of war who were there are the ones who told us she did it.  Who am I going to believe?  My own soldiers who were there or a communist?    I'll believe the American POW's.  Thank you.  Note*  I'm well aware of the attempt to bury the truth with false fact checking sites set up by people with an agenda.  Americans have a memory.  They haven't forgotten, RW.  Perhaps Jane will grow a conscience and admit this before she dies.  An unrepented sin of that magnitude will guarantee her more tears to come.  It's her guilty conscience.
Click to expand...


From the Urban Legends Web Site (not a pro-Fonda article)

"Ex-POW: 'None of us are members of the Jane Fonda Fan Club'

A good cause is never well served by lies, and that's how all of the ex-POWs I spoke or corresponded with about the falsehoods in this message felt. Paul Galanti said: "None of us are members of the Jane Fonda Fan Club, but these fabrications are something she just did not do."

No one had an answer to the question, "Who made up these stories, and why?" but both Carrigan and McGrath expressed serious doubt that it was a POW.

"She did enough to place her name in the trash bin of history," McGrath explained. "None of us need to make up stories on her."

And;

Claim: Fonda betrayed POWs by turning over slips of paper they gave her to their captors. POWs were beaten and died as a result.
Status: FALSE.

"It's a figment of somebody's imagination," said Ret. Col. Larry Carrigan, whom I reached by phone at his home in Arizona. Carrigan, who was shot down over North Vietnam in 1967, says he has no idea why this story was attributed to him. "I never met Jane Fonda," he told me. It goes without saying he never handed her a secret message.

"He said he did see Jane Fonda once while he was a POW  on film. The occasion was a night when Carrigan and the other 80 or so men he was interned with were called out into the prison courtyard  "the first time we'd been outside under the stars in 5 or 6 years." As the men stood there wondering what was in store for them, a movie projector began whirring behind them. Their captors were showing them footage of Fonda's 1972 visit to Hanoi."

LINK: This is not a pro-Fonda article. Its actually pretty damning of her trip to Hanoi and the overall POW story. But it affirms without doubt that the tale of her passing secret communiques to the NVA is fiction.


----------



## Spoonman

vietnam was our enemy. Jane sided with our enemy.


----------



## SmedlyButler

Just an aside.

"The lot of American prisoners in Hanoi was in many ways worse than that of other pows in the 20th century. The enemy, pointing to Americas refusal to declare war, declared themselves outside the requirements of the Geneva Conventions" That's a quote from PC's linked article

LINK:ALSO

"in accordance with the principles laid down by the Nuremberg Court of Justice shall not benefit from the present Convention, as specified in Article 85".

 "Citing that clause, the North Vietnamese took the position that U.S. pilots who dropped bombs on their soldiers and civilians in an undeclared war were war criminals, preventing them from the protections of the convention. While the North Vietnamese asserted publicly that their treatment of American POWs was humane, they tortured the majority of American POWs during the war".

I post that to recall current events and a reminder that "do unto others..." is a valuable admonition. Especially if you abhor torture.


----------



## natstew

I hope the bitch suffers a long, painful, lingering death!


----------



## SmedlyButler

natstew said:


> I hope the bitch suffers a long, painful, lingering death!



IF I were a Christian right about now I'd be quoting Matthew 5:9;

*Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SmedlyButler said:


> Just an aside.
> 
> "The lot of American prisoners in Hanoi was in many ways worse than that of other pows in the 20th century. The enemy, pointing to Americas refusal to declare war, declared themselves outside the requirements of the Geneva Conventions" That's a quote from PC's linked article
> 
> LINK:ALSO
> 
> "in accordance with the principles laid down by the Nuremberg Court of Justice shall not benefit from the present Convention, as specified in Article 85".
> 
> "Citing that clause, the North Vietnamese took the position that U.S. pilots who dropped bombs on their soldiers and civilians in an undeclared war were war criminals, preventing them from the protections of the convention. While the North Vietnamese asserted publicly that their treatment of American POWs was humane, they tortured the majority of American POWs during the war".
> 
> I post that to recall current events and a reminder that "do unto others..." is a valuable admonition. Especially if you abhor torture.



Then people wonder why we loathe Liberals


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SmedlyButler said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the bitch suffers a long, painful, lingering death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I were a Christian right about now I'd be quoting Matthew 5:9;
> 
> *Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.*
Click to expand...


Hey Jake, siding with the enemy does not make you a "peace maker"


----------



## SmedlyButler

CrusaderFrank said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the bitch suffers a long, painful, lingering death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I were a Christian right about now I'd be quoting Matthew 5:9;
> 
> *Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Jake, siding with the enemy does not make you a "peace maker"
Click to expand...


I'm probably straying too far from the OP but this is a problem that has always intrigued me.

Like I said,
I'm not a "Christian", maybe that's why I've never been given the code that tells you how to interpret a particular verse in this or that event, or which verses you can ignore under this or that circumstance.

Romans 3:23 
For all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God,

Romans 12:14 
Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse them.

Luke 6:27 
But I say to you who hear, Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you,

Matthew 5:44 
But I say to you, Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you,

Romans 12:19-21 
Beloved, never avenge yourselves, but leave it to the wrath of God, for it is written, Vengeance is mine, I will repay, says the Lord. To the contrary, if your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink; for by so doing you will heap burning coals on his head. Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.

Luke 6:27-36 
But I say to you who hear, Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who abuse you. To one who strikes you on the cheek, offer the other also, and from one who takes away your cloak do not withhold your tunic either. Give to everyone who begs from you, and from one who takes away your goods do not demand them back. And as you wish that others would do to you, do so to them.

1 Corinthians 13:4-8 
Love is patient and kind; love does not envy or boast; it is not arrogant or rude. It does not insist on its own way; it is not irritable or resentful; it does not rejoice at wrongdoing, but rejoices with the truth. Love bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. Love never ends. As for prophecies, they will pass away; as for tongues, they will cease; as for knowledge, it will pass away.


----------



## freedombecki

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....how close is your relationship with that 10-year-old....
> ...and what am I to make of this.....confession?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accusing someone of paedophilia is against the board rules. This is how low you are stooping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You saw an accusation???
Click to expand...

He must see his shadow on a moonless midnight.


----------



## rightwinger

Jane Fonda did more to end the war than all those silly little generals

And she didn't have to kill 60,000 boys to do it


----------



## Luddly Neddite

All this hate and lies from the right because she tried to save lives. 

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## rightwinger

Jane Fonda and the peaceniks told America......This war makes no sense, let's go home

The warmongers replied.....Don't listen to those hippies, we got to kill more boys first


----------



## Uncensored2008

Katzndogz said:


> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.




Yes, but a good Marxist like Fonda is assured to be an atheist. Or maybe she converted to Hinduism and figured out she'd come back as a dung beetle?


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> Have you considered authoring the inserts for fortune cookies?



Actually, that's were Fakey Jake plagiarizes his material from.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.



Nah, because she engaged in treason as defined by the United States Constitution - which is why you love her, Comrade Stalin.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Jane Fonda.  She's a complete asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to the politicians and generals who insisted on fighting a war in Vietnam that they knew from the start was unwinnable?
Click to expand...


ROFL

Vietnam was 1/100th the strength of Iraq. The enemy we couldn't defeat were the 5th column of democrats in the United States Congress.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Jane Fonda did more to save lives in Viet Nam than all the Generals combined



More than your personal hero, Pol Pot?

You Communists are such darlings, praising traitors and genocidal dictators as heroes....


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Jane Fonda.  She's a complete asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to the politicians and generals who insisted on fighting a war in Vietnam that they knew from the start was unwinnable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Vietnam was 1/100th the strength of Iraq. The enemy we couldn't defeat were the 5th column of democrats in the United States Congress.
Click to expand...


Never knew we had 60,000 boys killed fighting a fifth column of Democrats

Learn something new every day


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> It was the Jane Fondas who stood up to the War Machine and the "My Country Right or Wrong" crowd



And mounted artillery against American troops on behalf of the enemy.

You must be so proud of her.



> The anti-war movement asked a simple question...Why are we here?



I have a question too!

Why are you such a fucking pile of shit? Seriously, what made you such a scumbag? Why do you have no redeeming qualities?



> The Generals trumped up a reason to get involved in Viet Nam, lied about how we were doing and failed to admit that they really didn't have a plan for winning



Even if true, fighting on behalf of the other side is treason. Fonda is a traitor.

{Article III

Section. 3.

Clause 1: Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court. }

That she is a traitor, is why you love her - she's exactly what you look for in a woman.



> The Jane Fondas of the time got us out of that hellhole and saved tens of thousands of American lives. It is a shame we could not have saved 60,000 lives by not getting involved in the first place



Fonda saved zero lives, and cost many American lives by invigorating the enemy.

And you are sewer sludge, so it is of little surprise that you support her.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Fair enough...can you link to the POWs story?



Do you wish you could go back in time and torture American POW's on behalf of the VietCong?


Of course you do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Never knew we had 60,000 boys killed fighting a fifth column of Democrats
> 
> Learn something new every day



Defeating the North could have been done in a Week. A Normandy type operation would have obliterated them. It was people like you who demanded a "holding war" where we were prohibited from victory.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough...can you link to the POWs story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wish you could go back in time and torture American POW's on behalf of the VietCong?
> 
> 
> Of course you do.
Click to expand...


So you agree the story is a rightwing lie

Go on, you can do it. It has already been posted that the POW in the lie says he never met Jane Fonda


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> So you agree the story is a rightwing lie



I agree that you are a reprehensible scumbag without a shred of integrity or honor. It makes perfect sense that you praise a literal traitor.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew we had 60,000 boys killed fighting a fifth column of Democrats
> 
> Learn something new every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defeating the North could have been done in a Week. A Normandy type operation would have obliterated them. It was people like you who demanded a "holding war" where we were prohibited from victory.
Click to expand...


Damn...if we only had another 10,000 boys killed we could have won that damned war


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree the story is a rightwing lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that you are a reprehensible scumbag without a shred of integrity or honor. It makes perfect sense that you praise a literal traitor.
Click to expand...


The traitors were the war mongers who lied to get us into VietNam and lied about our plan to win

Jane Fonda knew they were lying......the Love it or Leave it crowd didn't 

Fonda saved lives


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Damn...if we only had another 10,000 boys killed we could have won that damned war



Had we fought the war, instead of attempting to maintain an insane division of the country, it would have ended in 64, with far less 5000 American deaths.

And seriously dude, don't pretend that you care about American deaths. I doubt there is ANY number of dead Americans you view as too much for an NVA victory.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...if we only had another 10,000 boys killed we could have won that damned war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had we fought the war, instead of attempting to maintain an insane division of the country, it would have ended in 64, with far less 5000 American deaths.
> 
> And seriously dude, don't pretend that you care about American deaths. I doubt there is ANY number of dead Americans you view as too much for an NVA victory.
Click to expand...


As it is, we gave 60,000 lives for that victory

If we ignored the warmongers we would not have lost any


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> As it is, we gave 60,000 lives for that victory
> 
> If we ignored the warmongers we would not have lost any



We DID ignore the "warmongers" and instead heeded the hand wringers who demanded we not venture north, that we act as a police force and not prosecute the war.

And 60,000 dead lay at THEIR feet. 

Now I am sure that you would have sought a surrender of the United States to be occupied by the NVA. But absent that, there is ZERO chance that you did not side with those hand wringers.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it is, we gave 60,000 lives for that victory
> 
> If we ignored the warmongers we would not have lost any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We DID ignore the "warmongers" and instead heeded the hand wringers who demanded we not venture north, that we act as a police force and not prosecute the war.
> 
> And 60,000 dead lay at THEIR feet.
> 
> Now I am sure that you would have sought a surrender of the United States to be occupied by the NVA. But absent that, there is ZERO chance that you did not side with those hand wringers.
Click to expand...

Honest people....if we were only willing to give up 10,000 to 20,000 more dead we would have won that war

The damned hippies wouldn't let us


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree the story is a rightwing lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that you are a reprehensible scumbag without a shred of integrity or honor. It makes perfect sense that you praise a literal traitor.
Click to expand...


THIS from someone who idolizes Clarence Thomas?


----------



## NoNukes

Spoonman said:


> vietnam was our enemy. Jane sided with our enemy.



She sided with what was right, which would have made America  doing the right thing. Like many of us, she did not want America committing these atrocities which turned the world's opinion of us.


----------



## rightwinger

NoNukes said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> vietnam was our enemy. Jane sided with our enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sided with what was right, which would have made America  doing the right thing. Like many of us, she did not want America committing these atrocities which turned the world's opinion of us.
Click to expand...


Fonda and the antiwar activists recognized something the government and military didn't. We had no business being there and no realistic plan to win

And its 1, 2, 3 what are we fighting for?
Don't ask me I don't give a damn, next stop is Viet Nam


----------



## NoNukes

rightwinger said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> vietnam was our enemy. Jane sided with our enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sided with what was right, which would have made America  doing the right thing. Like many of us, she did not want America committing these atrocities which turned the world's opinion of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda and the antiwar activists recognized something the government and military didn't. We had no business being there and no realistic plan to win
> 
> And its 1, 2, 3 what are we fighting for?
> Don't ask me I don't give a damn, next stop is Viet Nam
Click to expand...


And it's 5, 6, 7 open up the pearly gates
Well there ain't no time to wonder why
Whoopee!!! we're all gonna die


----------



## NoNukes

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She  said it was unforgivable.  She was right
> 
> She also tried to make like she was  a victim of a set up for the photo.  Stupid lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,,,maybe so
> 
> But the guys who made up a reason to go into Vietnam and got 60,000 Americans killed never showed the dignity of Jane Fonda to admit they were wrong
> 
> That is unforgivable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you mean the democrats kennedy and johnson?
Click to expand...


Yes, we protested heavily against Johnson

Hey Hey LBJ
How many kids did you kill today?


----------



## rightwinger

NoNukes said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,,,maybe so
> 
> But the guys who made up a reason to go into Vietnam and got 60,000 Americans killed never showed the dignity of Jane Fonda to admit they were wrong
> 
> That is unforgivable
> 
> 
> 
> so you mean the democrats kennedy and johnson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we protested heavily against Johnson
> 
> Hey Hey LBJ
> How many kids did you kill today?
Click to expand...


Johnson worked his way between a rock and a hard place

As a President in the 60s, he could not be viewed as soft on Communism. Couldn't let Vietnam fall to the Commies on his watch

But he was afraid to escalate VietNam and get China or Russia involved

So he fell for the old....Give us 100,000 troops and we will win in six months
Give us 150,000 more troops and we will win by Christmas
We killed 100,000 VC so that means we are winning
Lets bomb the hell out of them and they will beg for peace

All it did was get him deeper and deeper into an unwinnable war


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, because she engaged in treason as defined by the United States Constitution - which is why you love her, Comrade Stalin.
Click to expand...


The actual treason is from those who lie to start wars not those who engage in photo-ops


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, because she engaged in treason as defined by the United States Constitution - which is why you love her, Comrade Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual treason is from those who lie to start wars not those who engage in photo-ops
Click to expand...


Outright murder is okay but exercising one's First Amendment right is not. 

We get the same crap about GW and Iraq/Afghanistan.

Oh wait, I forgot, Iraq and Afghanistan have magically morphed into Obama's wars.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We have to thank Jane for saving thousands of Communists and for the subsequent murder of millions of civilians by her Communists


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> We have to thank Jane for saving thousands of Communists and for the subsequent murder of millions of civilians by her Communists



But she saved the Galaxy in Barbarella


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Honest people....



That leaves you out.



> if we were only willing to give up 10,000 to 20,000 more dead we would have won that war



democrat Johnson involved us in a war that he refused to fight. 

Republican Nixon was elected to end the madness.

SAY, you LOVE Johnson and HATE Nixon, nyet Comrade traitor?



> The damned hippies wouldn't let us



Did you hang out at the airport and spit on returning soldiers?

You know you did!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> THIS from someone who idolizes Clarence Thomas?



I know huh? Uppity nigra doesn't know who his MASSAH be. Party goan dun tells him whats he can thinks, an he bes not be thinking nutin Massah not tells him to..


----------



## Uncensored2008

NoNukes said:


> She sided with what was right,



She sided with the Communists who were killing American soldiers.

To you and the democrats, that is what's right.

And that's pretty much the point, the left are enemies of America



> which would have made America  doing the right thing. Like many of us, she did not want America committing these atrocities which turned the world's opinion of us.



America had a responsibility to the troops that were risking life and limb on behalf of the nation.

This is a matter of honor, so you have no way of grasping the concept - nor does any other leftists.

Regardless of political questions, this nation put men and women in harms way - because of that, this nation had a reponsibilty to defend those men and women in every way possible.

When a traitor works to cause the death of those men and women, they are not "heroes," they are scumbags - as you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> The actual treason is from those who lie to start wars not those who engage in photo-ops



Are you even aware the USA has a Constitution?

Did the party bosses ever see fit to train you in this fact?


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual treason is from those who lie to start wars not those who engage in photo-ops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you even aware the USA has a Constitution?
> 
> Did the party bosses ever see fit to train you in this fact?
Click to expand...


Gulf of Tonkin

And they call Jane Fonda a traitor


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Gulf of Tonkin



Did they give you a fish?



> And they call Jane Fonda a traitor



That's because Jane Fonda is a traitor.

The irrefutable fact that Fonda is a traitor, in no way alters the high crimes of Lyndon Johnson.

Let me ask you, if you had a chance to put Ho Chi Mihn on U.S. currency, would you take Ben Franklin or Thomas Jefferson off?


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gulf of Tonkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they give you a fish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they call Jane Fonda a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Jane Fonda is a traitor.
> 
> The irrefutable fact that Fonda is a traitor, in no way alters the high crimes of Lyndon Johnson.
> 
> Let me ask you, if you had a chance to put Ho Chi Mihn on U.S. currency, would you take Ben Franklin or Thomas Jefferson off?
Click to expand...


Why of course not, they are great American patriots

But if I had a chance to stay the fuck out of Ho Chi Mihns civil war and save 60,000 Americans, I would do it


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> We have to thank Jane for saving thousands of Communists and for the subsequent murder of millions of civilians by her Communists



Well, no, those millions were killed because we toppled the government of NOrodom Sihanouk, who was respected by the Cambodian people, and replaced him with Lon Nol, a guy who pretty much stood by while we illegally bombed the Eastern Half of the Country.  

And when the folks from the Eastern half got their hands on Lon's followers in the Western Half... 

Hilarity ensued.  

But, hey, it was because Communism warped their minds, not that they were subjected to bombings and rapes and destruction on a daily basis for years.


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual treason is from those who lie to start wars not those who engage in photo-ops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you even aware the USA has a Constitution?
> 
> Did the party bosses ever see fit to train you in this fact?
Click to expand...


Yes, we do.  And Johnson and Nixon violated it repeatedly in pursuing this war.  

NOt only by fighting an undeclared war, but by spying on those Americans who opposed it.  

Shhh... you only hate the government spying when the Black Guy does it.


----------



## eagle1462010

Our men died in Vietnam by these numbers because of Politicians...................

Had it been fought as a WAR, and not by all the damn rules it would have been over a year or so after it started..

Had we completely invaded the North with 500,000 men and tanks with massive air support........the NVA wouldn't have had a snow balls chance in hell of stopping the invasion....

But we chose to fight a War with Fing Politics...............That is why it went badly............

In Korea, we should have bombed China's supply lines as soon as they entered the WAR.........But alas we had to play by the rules yet again.............

and on and on and on.


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> Our men died in Vietnam by these numbers because of Politicians...................
> 
> Had it been fought as a WAR, and not by all the damn rules it would have been over a year or so after it started..
> 
> Had we completely invaded the North with 500,000 men and tanks with massive air support........the NVA wouldn't have had a snow balls chance in hell of stopping the invasion....
> 
> But we chose to fight a War with Fing Politics...............That is why it went badly............
> 
> In Korea, we should have bombed China's supply lines as soon as they entered the WAR.........But alas we had to play by the rules yet again.............
> 
> and on and on and on.



Yea....those pesky politicians

In WWII if we had listened to Patton, we would have invaded Russia
In Korea, if we had listened to MacArthur we would have nuked the north
In VietNam if we had listened to Westmoreland we would have sent in hundreds of thousands of more troops and escalated the war to bring in China and Russia


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our men died in Vietnam by these numbers because of Politicians...................
> 
> Had it been fought as a WAR, and not by all the damn rules it would have been over a year or so after it started..
> 
> Had we completely invaded the North with 500,000 men and tanks with massive air support........the NVA wouldn't have had a snow balls chance in hell of stopping the invasion....
> 
> But we chose to fight a War with Fing Politics...............That is why it went badly............
> 
> In Korea, we should have bombed China's supply lines as soon as they entered the WAR.........But alas we had to play by the rules yet again.............
> 
> and on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea....those pesky politicians
> 
> In WWII if we had listened to Patton, we would have invaded Russia
> In Korea, if we had listened to MacArthur we would have nuked the north
> In VietNam if we had listened to Westmoreland we would have sent in hundreds of thousands of more troops and escalated the war to bring in China and Russia
Click to expand...


Had we finished off Germany in WWI there wouldn't have been a WWII....................

Had we forced Russia to give back Poland which was the reason for the beginning of the WAR then there wouldn't have been a Berlin WALL.............

In Korea he wanted to hit their supply lines and destroy the bridges which is common sense.................But denied................

China and Russia would have just flocked into North Vietnam..............LOL


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our men died in Vietnam by these numbers because of Politicians...................
> 
> Had it been fought as a WAR, and not by all the damn rules it would have been over a year or so after it started..
> 
> Had we completely invaded the North with 500,000 men and tanks with massive air support........the NVA wouldn't have had a snow balls chance in hell of stopping the invasion....
> 
> But we chose to fight a War with Fing Politics...............That is why it went badly............
> 
> In Korea, we should have bombed China's supply lines as soon as they entered the WAR.........But alas we had to play by the rules yet again.............
> 
> and on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea....those pesky politicians
> 
> In WWII if we had listened to Patton, we would have invaded Russia
> In Korea, if we had listened to MacArthur we would have nuked the north
> In VietNam if we had listened to Westmoreland we would have sent in hundreds of thousands of more troops and escalated the war to bring in China and Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had we finished off Germany in WWI there wouldn't have been a WWII....................
> 
> Had we forced Russia to give back Poland which was the reason for the beginning of the WAR then there wouldn't have been a Berlin WALL.............
> 
> In Korea he wanted to hit their supply lines and destroy the bridges which is common sense.................But denied................
> 
> China and Russia would have just flocked into North Vietnam..............LOL
Click to expand...


In the middle of the Cold War you want to escalate a small Civil War into WWIII

LOL


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea....those pesky politicians
> 
> In WWII if we had listened to Patton, we would have invaded Russia
> In Korea, if we had listened to MacArthur we would have nuked the north
> In VietNam if we had listened to Westmoreland we would have sent in hundreds of thousands of more troops and escalated the war to bring in China and Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had we finished off Germany in WWI there wouldn't have been a WWII....................
> 
> Had we forced Russia to give back Poland which was the reason for the beginning of the WAR then there wouldn't have been a Berlin WALL.............
> 
> In Korea he wanted to hit their supply lines and destroy the bridges which is common sense.................But denied................
> 
> China and Russia would have just flocked into North Vietnam..............LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Cold War you want to escalate a small Civil War into WWIII
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


It would have happened just because you say so.................

I was in the service during the Cold War..............We always taunted each other..........It's just what we did, but we never wanted a full face off.............They wouldn't have done Jack Squat...........

If you were referring to Korea,.......um........when they sent a MILLION troops into the Conflict I think that pretty much sums up we were at War with them.


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had we finished off Germany in WWI there wouldn't have been a WWII....................
> 
> Had we forced Russia to give back Poland which was the reason for the beginning of the WAR then there wouldn't have been a Berlin WALL.............
> 
> In Korea he wanted to hit their supply lines and destroy the bridges which is common sense.................But denied................
> 
> China and Russia would have just flocked into North Vietnam..............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Cold War you want to escalate a small Civil War into WWIII
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would have happened just because you say so.................
> 
> I was in the service during the Cold War..............We always taunted each other..........It's just what we did, but we never wanted a full face off.............They wouldn't have done Jack Squat...........
> 
> If you were referring to Korea,.......um........when they sent a MILLION troops into the Conflict I think that pretty much sums up we were at War with them.
Click to expand...


I would rather listen to Jane Fonda's advice on VietNam than yours

We would end up with fewer dead


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Cold War you want to escalate a small Civil War into WWIII
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have happened just because you say so.................
> 
> I was in the service during the Cold War..............We always taunted each other..........It's just what we did, but we never wanted a full face off.............They wouldn't have done Jack Squat...........
> 
> If you were referring to Korea,.......um........when they sent a MILLION troops into the Conflict I think that pretty much sums up we were at War with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather listen to Jane Fonda's advice on VietNam than yours
> 
> We would end up with fewer dead
Click to expand...


Of course you would, because you are a liberal..................

Again, had we massed forces and steam rolled North could they have stopped us......I'd remind you that their max numbers were only 250,000 or so ever in the War.............


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRTxMrxWE9w]Jane Fonda A.K.A. Hanoi Jane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzK4umQR6AU]Jane Fonda & UC Berkeley Students Applaud Shooting Down American B-52's..wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Applauding B52's being shot down.................

HANOI JANE.


----------



## eagle1462010

trea·son

1. T reason , sedition mean disloyalty or treachery to one's country or its government. T reason is any attempt to overthrow the government or impair the well-being of a state to which one owes allegiance; *the crime of giving aid or comfort to the enemies of one's government*. S edition is any act, writing, speech, etc., directed unlawfully against state authority, the government, or constitution, or calculated to bring it into contempt or to incite others to hostility, ill will or disaffection; it does not amount to treason and therefore is not a capital offense. 2. See disloyalty.


----------



## JoeB131

eagle1462010 said:


> Our men died in Vietnam by these numbers because of Politicians...................
> 
> Had it been fought as a WAR, and not by all the damn rules it would have been over a year or so after it started..
> 
> *Had we completely invaded the North with 500,000 men and tanks with massive air support........the NVA wouldn't have had a snow balls chance in hell of stopping the invasion....*
> 
> But we chose to fight a War with Fing Politics...............That is why it went badly............
> 
> In Korea, we should have bombed China's supply lines as soon as they entered the WAR.........But alas we had to play by the rules yet again.............
> 
> and on and on and on.



Had we invaded the North, China and Russia would have gotten into the war, and Mushroom clouds would have followed. 

Another "Armchair General" spewing shit.


----------



## Spoonman

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our men died in Vietnam by these numbers because of Politicians...................
> 
> Had it been fought as a WAR, and not by all the damn rules it would have been over a year or so after it started..
> 
> *Had we completely invaded the North with 500,000 men and tanks with massive air support........the NVA wouldn't have had a snow balls chance in hell of stopping the invasion....*
> 
> But we chose to fight a War with Fing Politics...............That is why it went badly............
> 
> In Korea, we should have bombed China's supply lines as soon as they entered the WAR.........But alas we had to play by the rules yet again.............
> 
> and on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had we invaded the North, China and Russia would have gotten into the war, and Mushroom clouds would have followed.
> 
> Another "Armchair General" spewing shit.
Click to expand...


actually, if we had allowed chaing's  troops to invade china during the korean war and given them support, we wouldn't have had to worry about china in the vietnam war.


----------



## TooTall

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, because she engaged in treason as defined by the United States Constitution - which is why you love her, Comrade Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual treason is from those who lie to start wars not those who engage in photo-ops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outright murder is okay but exercising one's First Amendment right is not.
> 
> We get the same crap about GW and Iraq/Afghanistan.
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot, Iraq and Afghanistan have magically morphed into Obama's wars.
Click to expand...


Obama tripled the number of troops in Afghanistan and has had twice as many KIA's as Bush did so 'morphed' is not exactly the correct word.  

Bush had already signed the Status of Forces agreement to leave Iraq and gave that to Obama.  The only negotiating point left was to have the Iraq government agree to not prosecute US troops, but allow the US military deal with any infractions committed by the troops.  

Obama sent the clown Biden to negotiate and he came back without an agreemet.  As a result, no Special Ops forces were left in country to support and train the Iraq army and Al Queda has taken back several large cities that were fought for and secured by American troops.

The same thing is scheduled by the Obama regime to happen in Afghanistan.  You will probably blame that on Bush as well, but you would be wrong.


----------



## rightwinger

TooTall said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual treason is from those who lie to start wars not those who engage in photo-ops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outright murder is okay but exercising one's First Amendment right is not.
> 
> We get the same crap about GW and Iraq/Afghanistan.
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot, Iraq and Afghanistan have magically morphed into Obama's wars.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama tripled the number of troops in Afghanistan and has had twice as many KIA's as Bush did so 'morphed' is not exactly the correct word.
> 
> Bush had already signed the Status of Forces agreement to leave Iraq and gave that to Obama.  The only negotiating point left was to have the Iraq government agree to not prosecute US troops, but allow the US military deal with any infractions committed by the troops.
> 
> Obama sent the clown Biden to negotiate and he came back without an agreemet.  As a result, no Special Ops forces were left in country to support and train the Iraq army and Al Queda has taken back several large cities that were fought for and secured by American troops.
> 
> The same thing is scheduled by the Obama regime to happen in Afghanistan.  You will probably blame that on Bush as well, but you would be wrong.
Click to expand...


Hey Bush screwed the pooch in Iraq and opened up a huge can of worms

Mission accomplished my ass!


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Hey Bush screwed the pooch in Iraq and opened up a huge can of worms
> 
> Mission accomplished my ass!



What does this have to do with your promotion, celebration, and praise of treason against the United States, Comrade?


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bush screwed the pooch in Iraq and opened up a huge can of worms
> 
> Mission accomplished my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with your promotion, celebration, and praise of treason against the United States, Comrade?
Click to expand...


The treason was committed by the warmongers who bullied us into a senseless war that killed 60,000 of our boys


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> The treason was committed by the warmongers who bullied us into a senseless war that killed 60,000 of our boys



Recycling your lies, comrade?

We DID ignore the "warmongers" and instead heeded the hand wringers who demanded we not venture north, that we act as a police force and not prosecute the war.

And 60,000 dead lay at THEIR feet.

Now I am sure that you would have sought a surrender of the United States to be occupied by the NVA. But absent that, there is ZERO chance that you did not side with those hand wringers.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treason was committed by the warmongers who bullied us into a senseless war that killed 60,000 of our boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recycling your lies, comrade?
> 
> We DID ignore the "warmongers" and instead heeded the hand wringers who demanded we not venture north, that we act as a police force and not prosecute the war.
> 
> And 60,000 dead lay at THEIR feet.
> 
> Now I am sure that you would have sought a surrender of the United States to be occupied by the NVA. But absent that, there is ZERO chance that you did not side with those hand wringers.
Click to expand...


Thank GOD we listened to the Jane Fonda's of the world rather than you idiots demanding we throw more boys into the meatgrinder


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Thank GOD we listened to the Jane Fonda's of the world rather than you idiots demanding we throw more boys into the meatgrinder



ROFL

We didn't listen to Jane Fonda, we listened to Richard Nixon - HE ended the war that the democrats started.

Fonda was just a pile of shit traitor, even her own side disavowed her after she actively worked for the NVA.


I still can't understand why she wasn't shot. 

If McViegh could be put down like the filthy dog he was, then the same could await the pig Fonda. Two peas in a pod.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank GOD we listened to the Jane Fonda's of the world rather than you idiots demanding we throw more boys into the meatgrinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> We didn't listen to Jane Fonda, we listened to Richard Nixon - HE ended the war that the democrats started.
> 
> Fonda was just a pile of shit traitor, even her own side disavowed her after she actively worked for the NVA.
> 
> 
> I still can't understand why she wasn't shot.
> 
> If McViegh could be put down like the filthy dog he was, then the same could await the pig Fonda. Two peas in a pod.
Click to expand...


Actually, it was Ford


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Actually, it was Ford



The lies you tell....


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outright murder is okay but exercising one's First Amendment right is not.
> 
> We get the same crap about GW and Iraq/Afghanistan.
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot, Iraq and Afghanistan have magically morphed into Obama's wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama tripled the number of troops in Afghanistan and has had twice as many KIA's as Bush did so 'morphed' is not exactly the correct word.
> 
> Bush had already signed the Status of Forces agreement to leave Iraq and gave that to Obama.  The only negotiating point left was to have the Iraq government agree to not prosecute US troops, but allow the US military deal with any infractions committed by the troops.
> 
> Obama sent the clown Biden to negotiate and he came back without an agreemet.  As a result, no Special Ops forces were left in country to support and train the Iraq army and Al Queda has taken back several large cities that were fought for and secured by American troops.
> 
> The same thing is scheduled by the Obama regime to happen in Afghanistan.  You will probably blame that on Bush as well, but you would be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Bush screwed the pooch in Iraq and opened up a huge can of worms
> 
> Mission accomplished my ass!
Click to expand...


where would you want to live? iraq 2008 or iraq today after 5 yrs of obama fuck ups.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama tripled the number of troops in Afghanistan and has had twice as many KIA's as Bush did so 'morphed' is not exactly the correct word.
> 
> Bush had already signed the Status of Forces agreement to leave Iraq and gave that to Obama.  The only negotiating point left was to have the Iraq government agree to not prosecute US troops, but allow the US military deal with any infractions committed by the troops.
> 
> Obama sent the clown Biden to negotiate and he came back without an agreemet.  As a result, no Special Ops forces were left in country to support and train the Iraq army and Al Queda has taken back several large cities that were fought for and secured by American troops.
> 
> The same thing is scheduled by the Obama regime to happen in Afghanistan.  You will probably blame that on Bush as well, but you would be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bush screwed the pooch in Iraq and opened up a huge can of worms
> 
> Mission accomplished my ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where would you want to live? iraq 2008 or iraq today after 5 yrs of obama fuck ups.
Click to expand...






PLeeeeeezzzzee!

You're not going to send the human piñata, the wingster, off to Iraq??????


Some of us would have to find another target.


----------



## JoeB131

Spoonman said:


> [
> 
> actually, if we had allowed chaing's  troops to invade china during the korean war and given them support, we wouldn't have had to worry about china in the vietnam war.



If Chiang's troops were capable of beating Mao's, they'd have done in the 1940's.  

"Cash My Check" is what the Americans called him, for good reason.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JoeB131 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> actually, if we had allowed chaing's  troops to invade china during the korean war and given them support, we wouldn't have had to worry about china in the vietnam war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Chiang's troops were capable of beating Mao's, they'd have done in the 1940's.
> 
> "Cash My Check" is what the Americans called him, for good reason.
Click to expand...


So its better to throw your support behind history's greatest mass murderer....ok good plan

Sent from my Chinese Supercomputer made from XBox parts Bush sent to China


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> actually, if we had allowed chaing's  troops to invade china during the korean war and given them support, we wouldn't have had to worry about china in the vietnam war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Chiang's troops were capable of beating Mao's, they'd have done in the 1940's.
> 
> "Cash My Check" is what the Americans called him, for good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its better to throw your support behind history's greatest mass murderer....ok good plan
> 
> Sent from my Chinese Supercomputer made from XBox parts Bush sent to China
Click to expand...


It's what we ended up doing, anyway, isn't it?  

Nixon needed Mao so he could withdraw from Vietnam while saving face by playing Mao and the Soviets off against each other.


----------



## rightwinger

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama tripled the number of troops in Afghanistan and has had twice as many KIA's as Bush did so 'morphed' is not exactly the correct word.
> 
> Bush had already signed the Status of Forces agreement to leave Iraq and gave that to Obama.  The only negotiating point left was to have the Iraq government agree to not prosecute US troops, but allow the US military deal with any infractions committed by the troops.
> 
> Obama sent the clown Biden to negotiate and he came back without an agreemet.  As a result, no Special Ops forces were left in country to support and train the Iraq army and Al Queda has taken back several large cities that were fought for and secured by American troops.
> 
> The same thing is scheduled by the Obama regime to happen in Afghanistan.  You will probably blame that on Bush as well, but you would be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bush screwed the pooch in Iraq and opened up a huge can of worms
> 
> Mission accomplished my ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where would you want to live? iraq 2008 or iraq today after 5 yrs of obama fuck ups.
Click to expand...


I dont  live in Iraq, I live in the US
And I would want those 7000 Americans alive again


----------



## Esmeralda

What Fonda did had virtually no effect on anything.  She was naive and was used  by the North Vietnamese.  What happened was not the effect on the American's she planned or expected or wanted.  She went there to offer comfort and support to our soldiers and to foster goodwill with the North Vietmese. It all backfired. Her intentions were well meant.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Esmeralda said:


> What Fonda did had virtually no effect on anything.  She was naive and was used  by the North Vietnamese.  What happened was not the effect on the American's she planned or expected or wanted.  She went there to offer comfort and support to our soldiers and to foster goodwill with the North Vietmese. It all backfired. Her intentions were well meant.





You're an ignorant dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bush screwed the pooch in Iraq and opened up a huge can of worms
> 
> Mission accomplished my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where would you want to live? iraq 2008 or iraq today after 5 yrs of obama fuck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont  live in Iraq, I live in the US
> And I would want those 7000 Americans alive again
Click to expand...






1. On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. 
Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by Stalin.
Not a peep from the administration.


a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:

" By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed* 25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage *to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. 

When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs. *On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *WWII Home Page, National Alliance of Families



So....could you add those 20,000 to your list?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> where would you want to live? iraq 2008 or iraq today after 5 yrs of obama fuck ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont  live in Iraq, I live in the US
> And I would want those 7000 Americans alive again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army.
> Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by Stalin.
> Not a peep from the administration.
> 
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed* 25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage *to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945.
> 
> When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs. *On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *WWII Home Page, National Alliance of Families
> 
> 
> 
> So....could you add those 20,000 to your list?
Click to expand...


Damn....derailing your own thread again trying to push your new "FDR is a commie" rant? I guess nobody is biting on the six other threads you started, so you might as well try here. Trolling Libs is not as easy as you thought ....is it?

Give up on Jane Fonda already?


----------



## Againsheila

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
Click to expand...


She crossed the line when she visited the enemy and did propaganda photos and interviews for them.  That's treason.  Had she stayed here, no one would still be angry at her.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont  live in Iraq, I live in the US
> And I would want those 7000 Americans alive again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army.
> Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by Stalin.
> Not a peep from the administration.
> 
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed* 25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage *to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945.
> 
> When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs. *On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *WWII Home Page, National Alliance of Families
> 
> 
> 
> So....could you add those 20,000 to your list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn....derailing your own thread again trying to push your new "FDR is a commie" rant? I guess nobody is biting on the six other threads you started, so you might as well try here. Trolling Libs is not as easy as you thought ....is it?
> 
> Give up on Jane Fonda already?
Click to expand...





Derailing seems to be your new word for things you can't deal with.

You can't handle the fact that I blunted the "gee, the 70,000..." that you tried to bring in.


Run away.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army.
> Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by Stalin.
> Not a peep from the administration.
> 
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed* 25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage *to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945.
> 
> When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs. *On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *WWII Home Page, National Alliance of Families
> 
> 
> 
> So....could you add those 20,000 to your list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn....derailing your own thread again trying to push your new "FDR is a commie" rant? I guess nobody is biting on the six other threads you started, so you might as well try here. Trolling Libs is not as easy as you thought ....is it?
> 
> Give up on Jane Fonda already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derailing seems to be your new word for things you can't deal with.
> 
> You can't handle the fact that I blunted the "gee, the 70,000..." that you tried to bring in.
> 
> 
> Run away.
Click to expand...


70,000?

Are you sure it wasn't 70 million that FDR had killed?  I'm sure one of your rightwing blogs can support that number


----------



## JoeB131

Againsheila said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She crossed the line when she visited the enemy and did propaganda photos and interviews for them.  That's treason.  Had she stayed here, no one would still be angry at her.
Click to expand...


That would be a solid argument if we had declared war against North Vietnam.  

We didn't.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Connery said:


> She was a tool. I do not feel for her one way or the other.



How do you know?  How do you define a tool?


----------



## Esmeralda

PoliticalChic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Fonda did had virtually no effect on anything.  She was naive and was used  by the North Vietnamese.  What happened was not the effect on the American's she planned or expected or wanted.  She went there to offer comfort and support to our soldiers and to foster goodwill with the North Vietmese. It all backfired. Her intentions were well meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an ignorant dunce.
Click to expand...


No, actually you are, and a screwball to boot. Most of the board is aware of what a  you are.  There is no evidence whatsoever that Fonda's actions had a negative effect on American soldiers. She went there to show them her support and to deliver letters from home.  She was naive and was used by the North Vietnamese, but she did not do anything that hurt anyone of our men, unless you can prove that with empirical evidence. Someone who makes assumptions without evidence is the one who is the ignorant dunce, and that is you, in spades.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Esmeralda said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Fonda did had virtually no effect on anything.  She was naive and was used  by the North Vietnamese.  What happened was not the effect on the American's she planned or expected or wanted.  She went there to offer comfort and support to our soldiers and to foster goodwill with the North Vietmese. It all backfired. Her intentions were well meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an ignorant dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually you are, and a screwball to boot. Most of the board is aware of what a  you are.  There is no evidence whatsoever that Fonda's actions had a negative effect on American soldiers. She went there to show them her support and to deliver letters from home.  She was naive and was used by the North Vietnamese, but she did not do anything that hurt anyone of our men, unless you can prove that with empirical evidence. Someone who makes assumptions without evidence is the one who is the ignorant dunce, and that is you, in spades.
Click to expand...





2000: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. It was just thoughtless." 

2005: "I will go to my grave regretting that. The image of Jane Fonda, Barbarella, Henry Fonda's daughter, just a woman sitting on a enemy aircraft gun, was a betrayal," said Fonda. 

"It was like I was thumbing my nose at the military. And at the country that gave me privilege. It was the largest lapse of judgment that I can even imagine. I don't thumb my nose at this country. I care deeply about American soldiers." 

The 67-year-old actress and activist, however, defended her decision to go to Hanoi and said she had no regrets about being photographed with American POWs there or making broadcasts on Radio Hanoi because she was trying to stop the war. 

"Well, both sides were using propaganda, were using the POWs for propaganda," said Fonda. "I don't think there was anything wrong with it. It's not something that I will apologize for." 

Nor does she apologize for making broadcasts on Radio Hanoi. "Our government was lying to us, and men were dying because of it," she said. "And I felt that I had to do anything that I could to expose the lies, and help end the war. That was my goal."
Read more at snopes.com: Jane Fonda and American POWs in North Vietnam







"She went there to show them her support..."

Yes, she did.


Be clear, the "them" refers to the North Vietnamese communists who where torturing American GIs.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> If Chiang's troops were capable of beating Mao's, they'd have done in the 1940's.
> 
> "Cash My Check" is what the Americans called him, for good reason.



You and your fellow CPUSA members called him that - decent Americans didn't.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> It's what we ended up doing, anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Nixon needed Mao so he could withdraw from Vietnam while saving face by playing Mao and the Soviets off against each other.



So Comrade Stalin, are you saying NIXON got us our of Vietnam? 

Shit, your fellow Communist RW was just claiming that Jane Fonda got us out....


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> I dont  live in Iraq, I live in the US



Why? 

North Korea is everything you seek to turn the USA into, so why not apply for asylum ?



> And I would want those 7000 Americans alive again



And Sadam back in power, right Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Esmeralda said:


> What Fonda did had virtually no effect on anything.  She was naive and was used  by the North Vietnamese.  What happened was not the effect on the American's she planned or expected or wanted.  She went there to offer comfort and support to our soldiers and to foster goodwill with the North Vietmese. It all backfired. Her intentions were well meant.



Fonda went there to offer comfort and support to the North Vietnamese. 

Yeah, it was treason.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont  live in Iraq, I live in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> North Korea is everything you seek to turn the USA into, so why not apply for asylum ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would want those 7000 Americans alive again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Sadam back in power, right Comrade?
Click to expand...


I was OK with Saddam in power. We had him contained and he was no threat outside his own borders

Removing him from power cost 7000 American lives, over 100,000 Iraqi civilians and $3 trillion in debt


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont  live in Iraq, I live in the US
> And I would want those 7000 Americans alive again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army.
> Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by Stalin.
> Not a peep from the administration.
> 
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed* 25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage *to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945.
> 
> When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs. *On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *WWII Home Page, National Alliance of Families
> 
> 
> 
> So....could you add those 20,000 to your list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn....derailing your own thread again trying to push your new "FDR is a commie" rant? I guess nobody is biting on the six other threads you started, so you might as well try here. Trolling Libs is not as easy as you thought ....is it?
> 
> Give up on Jane Fonda already?
Click to expand...



So, those 20,000 don't matter?

You only object to American deaths if they are fighting against the GLORIOUS Peoples Revolutionaries?  20,000 murdered by your hero Stalin are just "broken eggs," eh Comrade RW?


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont  live in Iraq, I live in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> North Korea is everything you seek to turn the USA into, so why not apply for asylum ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would want those 7000 Americans alive again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Sadam back in power, right Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was OK with Saddam in power. We had him contained and he was no threat outside his own borders
> 
> Removing him from power cost 7000 American lives, over 100,000 Iraqi civilians and $3 trillion in debt
Click to expand...

by that logic you should have been ok with mumbarak, ghadafi and assad.   liberal hypocrisy is a wild thing


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> I was OK with Saddam in power. We had him contained and he was no threat outside his own borders
> 
> Removing him from power cost 7000 American lives, over 100,000 Iraqi civilians and $3 trillion in debt



I opposed the Iraqi war.

But you stand with America's enemies in every case. 

You cried when the Berlin wall fell, didn't you?


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont  live in Iraq, I live in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> North Korea is everything you seek to turn the USA into, so why not apply for asylum ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would want those 7000 Americans alive again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Sadam back in power, right Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was OK with Saddam in power. We had him contained and he was no threat outside his own borders
> 
> Removing him from power cost 7000 American lives, over 100,000 Iraqi civilians and $3 trillion in debt
Click to expand...

obama's failed policies have added almost $8 trillion in debt. and he still has 3 more years to drag us down even further


----------



## Uncensored2008

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> North Korea is everything you seek to turn the USA into, so why not apply for asylum ?
> 
> 
> 
> And Sadam back in power, right Comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was OK with Saddam in power. We had him contained and he was no threat outside his own borders
> 
> Removing him from power cost 7000 American lives, over 100,000 Iraqi civilians and $3 trillion in debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama's failed policies have added almost $8 trillion in debt. and he still has 3 more years to drag us down even further
Click to expand...


Queue countdown.

3

2

1

IT'S ALL BUSH'S FAULT....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Chiang's troops were capable of beating Mao's, they'd have done in the 1940's.
> 
> "Cash My Check" is what the Americans called him, for good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your fellow CPUSA members called him that - decent Americans didn't.
Click to expand...




You are 100% correct.

The Soviet agents in the Roosevelt/Truman administrations stabbed Chiang in the back.


From the book Blacklisted From History, by M. Stanton Evans: Soviet agents in the U.S. State department (and Treasury) *worked actively to damage confidence of our government, in the (Nationalist) Chinese *fighting in their own country, as our allies against the Japanese, and in favor of the Communist unsurgency of Mao Tse-Tung and Chou En-Lai. 

While Chiang Kai-Shek was busy as our ally fighting the Japanese, White, Currie, Coe, Glasser, and Hiss were doing all they could to undermine him in favor of Mao and the communists.

a. Another example of [Harry Dexter] White acting as an agent of influence for the Soviet Union was his obstruction of a proposed $200 million loan to Nationalist China in 1943, which he had been officially instructed to execute,[52] at a time when inflation was spiraling out of control. 
Harry Dexter White - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rightwinger

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> North Korea is everything you seek to turn the USA into, so why not apply for asylum ?
> 
> 
> 
> And Sadam back in power, right Comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was OK with Saddam in power. We had him contained and he was no threat outside his own borders
> 
> Removing him from power cost 7000 American lives, over 100,000 Iraqi civilians and $3 trillion in debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by that logic you should have been ok with mumbarak, ghadafi and assad.   liberal hypocrisy is a wild thing
Click to expand...


We didn't invade Egypt, Libya or Syria did we?

More liberal logic


----------



## rightwinger

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> North Korea is everything you seek to turn the USA into, so why not apply for asylum ?
> 
> 
> 
> And Sadam back in power, right Comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was OK with Saddam in power. We had him contained and he was no threat outside his own borders
> 
> Removing him from power cost 7000 American lives, over 100,000 Iraqi civilians and $3 trillion in debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama's failed policies have added almost $8 trillion in debt. and he still has 3 more years to drag us down even further
Click to expand...


Can you name any Obama policies that added $8 trillion to the debt?

Go ahead....try


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was OK with Saddam in power. We had him contained and he was no threat outside his own borders
> 
> Removing him from power cost 7000 American lives, over 100,000 Iraqi civilians and $3 trillion in debt
> 
> 
> 
> by that logic you should have been ok with mumbarak, ghadafi and assad.   liberal hypocrisy is a wild thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't invade Egypt, Libya or Syria did we?
> 
> More liberal logic
Click to expand...


we did support the overthrow of the governments.  bottom line the reuslts were the same.  wait, no they weren't. at least we rebuilt and brought stability back to iraq.  well until obama took over anyway


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was OK with Saddam in power. We had him contained and he was no threat outside his own borders
> 
> Removing him from power cost 7000 American lives, over 100,000 Iraqi civilians and $3 trillion in debt
> 
> 
> 
> obama's failed policies have added almost $8 trillion in debt. and he still has 3 more years to drag us down even further
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name any Obama policies that added $8 trillion to the debt?
> 
> Go ahead....try
Click to expand...


for starters, his economic recovery package.


----------



## Spoonman

lib logic =  Jane fonda - Hero      Edward Snowden - traitor


----------



## Spiderman

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And Ive come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You dont know America if you dont know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, therell be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578



Jane Fonda is irrelevant.

Why do you people like to dust the cobwebs off these zombies anyway?


----------



## Spoonman

Spiderman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And Ive come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You dont know America if you dont know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, therell be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda is irrelevant.
> 
> Why do you people like to dust the cobwebs off these zombies anyway?
Click to expand...


idk? why are libs still blaming reagan for issues 4 terms of democratic leadership haven't changed?


----------



## Spiderman

Spoonman said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And Ive come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You dont know America if you dont know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, therell be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda is irrelevant.
> 
> Why do you people like to dust the cobwebs off these zombies anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idk? why are libs still blaming reagan for issues 4 terms of democratic leadership haven't changed?
Click to expand...


It baffles me the shit these people obsess over.

Ted Nugent, burnt out rock star

Jane Fonda, mummified actress

Who fucking cares what these walking dead say anyway?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Spiderman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And Ive come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You dont know America if you dont know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, therell be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda is irrelevant.
> 
> Why do you people like to dust the cobwebs off these zombies anyway?
Click to expand...





Is 'irrelevant' newspeak for 'let's hide any examples of Liberal anti-American behaviors'?


"You can run but you can't hide."
The Brown Bomber


----------



## PoliticalChic

Spiderman said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda is irrelevant.
> 
> Why do you people like to dust the cobwebs off these zombies anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk? why are libs still blaming reagan for issues 4 terms of democratic leadership haven't changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It baffles me the shit these people obsess over.
> 
> Ted Nugent, burnt out rock star
> 
> Jane Fonda, mummified actress
> 
> Who fucking cares what these walking dead say anyway?
Click to expand...






I'm sensing that even shiny metal objects baffle you.


And the vulgarity.....is that supposed to represent your sophistication?


----------



## Spiderman

PoliticalChic said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And Ive come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You dont know America if you dont know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, therell be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda is irrelevant.
> 
> Why do you people like to dust the cobwebs off these zombies anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is 'irrelevant' newspeak for 'let's hide any examples of Liberal anti-American behaviors'?
> 
> 
> "You can run but you can't hide."
> The Brown Bomber
Click to expand...


No one but you people care what Jane Fonda or Ted Nugent says.


----------



## Againsheila

Esmeralda said:


> What Fonda did had virtually no effect on anything.  She was naive and was used  by the North Vietnamese.  What happened was not the effect on the American's she planned or expected or wanted.  She went there to offer comfort and support to our soldiers and to foster goodwill with the North Vietmese. It all backfired. Her intentions were well meant.



Jane Fonda's supported the enemy in Vietnam got American POW's killed-Truth! and Fiction!

The Fonda trip became unforgettable because it infuriated Americans, especially Americans in uniform, many of whom still regard her as a traitor.  She praised the North Vietnamese, posed for a photo at a Communist anti-aircraft gun emplacement, made several radio broadcasts for the Communist North Vietnamese in which she called American military leaders "war criminals," then when some of the POWs returned home and described mistreatment by the North Vietnamese, she said Americans should "...not hail the POWs as heroes, because they are hypocrites and liars."

<<<

What's sad, is you actually believe what you posted.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ya think she looks upset that these lies continue to be told and embellished.


`


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ya think she looks upset that these lies continue to be told and embellished.
> 
> 
> `



Which "lies,"  Pillowbite?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ya think she looks upset that these lies continue to be told and embellished.
> 
> 
> `






Which leads the perceptive to the aphorism:

One only finds justice in the dictionary and the cemetery.


----------



## Jughead

Mr. H. said:


> I ain't fonda Fonda.


 same here


----------



## Jughead

I'm sure that her conscience has been bothering her for decades now, especially for fraternizing with the enemy while our troops were facing casualties.

She'll need to meet her maker one day, and when she does she'll need to account for her past actions.


----------



## rightwinger

Jughead said:


> I'm sure that her conscience has been bothering her for decades now, especially for fraternizing with the enemy while our troops were facing casualties.
> 
> She'll need to meet her maker one day, and when she does she'll need to account for her past actions.



So will the war hawks who got us into VietNam in the first place


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> So will the war hawks who got us into VietNam in the first place



Kennedy and Johnson already have.

If there is a god, Jane has a LOT more to worry about.

But then a man devoid of all ethical or moral foundation, such as you are, cannot believe in a god. In fact, you obviously bank on the idea that there is no power in the universe greater than your shameful party.


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Chiang's troops were capable of beating Mao's, they'd have done in the 1940's.
> 
> "Cash My Check" is what the Americans called him, for good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your fellow CPUSA members called him that - decent Americans didn't.
Click to expand...


actuall OSS officers working in China at the time called him that.  There was a reason why the Truman Administration didn't piss away good money after bad propping him up after WWII.  

The guy was kind of useless.  

heck, the ONLY reason we didn't  let China annex Taiwan and hang Cash My Check was because when the Korean War broke out, we needed bases in the region.


----------



## Spiderman

PoliticalChic said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> idk? why are libs still blaming reagan for issues 4 terms of democratic leadership haven't changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It baffles me the shit these people obsess over.
> 
> Ted Nugent, burnt out rock star
> 
> Jane Fonda, mummified actress
> 
> Who fucking cares what these walking dead say anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sensing that even shiny metal objects baffle you.
Click to expand...


Says the person obsessed with actresses and what they say




> And the vulgarity.....is that supposed to represent your sophistication?


I'm sophisticated enough to know that obsessing over the moronic utterances of people with absolutely no influence or relevance is a waste of time.


----------



## JoeB131

Spider-Troll, Spider-Troll
That's the way he'll Roll
Derail's threads, adds nothing smart
He's a permanent brain-fart

Look out, here comes the Spider Troll.


----------



## Spiderman

JoeB131 said:


> Spider-Troll, Spider-Troll
> That's the way he'll Roll
> Derail's threads, adds nothing smart
> He's a permanent brain-fart
> 
> Look out, here comes the Spider Troll.



You call me a troll yet you are plagiarizing and posting doggerel.

I know why you do it.  it's because you can't neg rep me and giving neg reps is the only thing you have to make you feel like a man instead of the limp dick you are.


----------



## JoeB131

Yes, you are too much of a pussy to put your posts up for judgement by your fellow posters...


----------



## Spiderman

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, you are too much of a pussy to put your posts up for judgement by your fellow posters...



That supposes I give a flying fuck what a dickless whiner such as yourself thinks.


----------



## JoeB131

Spiderman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are too much of a pussy to put your posts up for judgement by your fellow posters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That supposes I give a flying fuck what a dickless whiner such as yourself thinks.
Click to expand...


Obviously, you did because you turned your rep off.


----------



## Spiderman

JoeB131 said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are too much of a pussy to put your posts up for judgement by your fellow posters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That supposes I give a flying fuck what a dickless whiner such as yourself thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you did because you turned your rep off.
Click to expand...


I turned it off because unlike you I don't need forum rep to make me feel like a man


----------



## JoeB131

Right. It wasn't all the neg reps you were getting from your trolling....

And you retired at 42 because you are such a hard worker.


----------



## Spiderman

JoeB131 said:


> Right. It wasn't all the neg reps you were getting from your trolling....



No I had more pos then neg before I turned it off.

I just got sick of the stupid notification messages.  But denying dickless assholes like you the only thing that makes you feel powerful was a bonus.


----------



## JoeB131

Spiderman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. It wasn't all the neg reps you were getting from your trolling....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I had more pos then neg before I turned it off.
> 
> I just got sick of the stupid notification messages.  But denying dickless assholes like you the only thing that makes you feel powerful was a bonus.
Click to expand...


Guy, you can shut off the notification messages... sounds likea pretty lame argument. 

"Oh, I couldn't stand the applause...."


----------



## Spiderman

JoeB131 said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. It wasn't all the neg reps you were getting from your trolling....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I had more pos then neg before I turned it off.
> 
> I just got sick of the stupid notification messages.  But denying dickless assholes like you the only thing that makes you feel powerful was a bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, you can shut off the notification messages... sounds likea pretty lame argument.
> 
> "Oh, I couldn't stand the applause...."
Click to expand...


The only lame thing around here is you.  I don't need validation from a bunch of anonymous people to make me feel important.

 that you do is sad.

Bye now.  Make sure you get a doctor's note when you call in sick today and maybe you won't get canned from your job this time.


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all be very very relieved that we are not each other's final judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered authoring the inserts for fortune cookies?
Click to expand...


"fortune cookies"? 







besides, I thought you were of Oriental heritage a la michelle malkin anyway? [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]


----------



## JoeB131

again, with the poor reading comprehension, right.  

Hey, maybe if this job illegally fires me for getting sick, they'll pay me $20,000 in "Don't sue us money".


----------



## Dot Com

JoeB131 said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are too much of a pussy to put your posts up for judgement by your fellow posters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That supposes I give a flying fuck what a dickless whiner such as yourself thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you did because you turned your rep off.
Click to expand...


some do that because they can't stand to moderate their message for the 1st 6-9 months so as to gradually integrate. I suspect this is what Spiderman's posting style is like:


----------



## JoeB131

Actually, Spider Boy is just a troll, and I've made the mistake of paying attention to him.


----------



## Spiderman

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, Spider Boy is just a troll, and I've made the mistake of paying attention to him.





Go run to mommy now little boy maybe you'll get a glass of chocolate milk to cry into today.


----------



## Jroc

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And Ive come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You dont know America if you dont know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, therell be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jan...GMOfn0AGN7oH4AQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=578




Self-absorbed bitch


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> actuall OSS officers working in China at the time called him that.



Sure they did.

You may be an American hating Communist, caught in lies on a daily basis - but I'll just take your word for this... 



> There was a reason why the Truman Administration didn't piss away good money after bad propping him up after WWII.



Yes, incompetence.



> The guy was kind of useless.
> 
> heck, the ONLY reason we didn't  let China annex Taiwan and hang Cash My Check was because when the Korean War broke out, we needed bases in the region.



So you democrats wanted to go to war on behalf of the Communists?

That wouldn't surprise me at all....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dot Com said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all be very very relieved that we are not each other's final judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered authoring the inserts for fortune cookies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "fortune cookies"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides, I thought you were of Oriental heritage a la michelle malkin anyway?
Click to expand...


Fortune cookies are caused by global warming!


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actuall OSS officers working in China at the time called him that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they did.
> 
> You may be an American hating Communist, caught in lies on a daily basis - but I'll just take your word for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was kind of useless.
> 
> heck, the ONLY reason we didn't  let China annex Taiwan and hang Cash My Check was because when the Korean War broke out, we needed bases in the region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you democrats wanted to go to war on behalf of the Communists?
> 
> That wouldn't surprise me at all....
Click to expand...


Well, no, you think that anyone stopping a plutocrat from giving you the Ned Beatty in Deliverence treatment is a "communist".   

However, your ignorance of history should be corrected. 

Joseph Stilwell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But instead of confronting Stilwell or communicating his concerns to Marshall and Roosevelt when they asked Chiang to assess Stilwell's leadership after the Allied disaster in Burma, Chiang reiterated his "full confidence and trust" in the general[31] while countermanding some orders to Chinese units issued by Stilwell in his capacity as Chief of Staff. An outraged Stilwell began to call Chiang "the little dummy" or "Peanut" in his reports to Washington,[32] ("Peanut" originally being intended as a code name for Chiang in official radio messages[33]) while Chiang repeatedly expressed his pent-up grievances against Stilwell for his "recklessness, insubordination, contempt and arrogance" to U.S. envoys to China.[34] Stilwell would press Chiang and the British to take immediate actions to retake Burma, but Chiang demanded impossibly large amounts of supplies before he would agree to take offensive action, and the British refused to meet their previous pledges to provide naval and ground troops due to Churchill's "Europe first" strategy.[35] Eventually Stilwell began to complain openly to Roosevelt that Chiang was hoarding U.S. lend lease supplies because he wanted to keep Chinese Nationalist forces ready to fight the Communists under Mao Zedong after the end of the war with the Japanese,[

Betcha think Stillwell was a "Communist", too.


----------



## JoeB131

Oh, but there's MORE...

*Stilwell was infuriated also by the rampant corruption of the Chiang regime. In his diary, which he faithfully kept, Stilwell began to note the corruption and the amount of money ($380,584,000 in 1944 dollars) being wasted upon the procrastinating Chiang and his government. *The Cambridge History of China, for instance, also estimates that some 60%&#8211;70% of Chiang's Kuomintang conscripts did not make it through their basic training, with some 40% deserting and the remaining 20% dying of starvation before full induction into the military. Eventually, Stilwell&#8217;s belief that the Generalissimo and his generals were incompetent and corrupt reached such proportions that Stilwell sought to cut off Lend-Lease aid to China.[38] *Stilwell even ordered Office of Strategic Services (OSS) officers to draw up contingency plans to assassinate Chiang Kai-shek after he heard Roosevelt's casual remarks regarding the possible defeat of Chiang by either internal or external enemies*, and if this happened to replace Chiang with someone else to continue the Chinese resistance against Japan.[39]


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, but there's MORE...
> 
> *Stilwell was infuriated also by the rampant corruption of the Chiang regime. In his diary, which he faithfully kept, Stilwell began to note the corruption and the amount of money ($380,584,000 in 1944 dollars) being wasted upon the procrastinating Chiang and his government. *The Cambridge History of China, for instance, also estimates that some 60%70% of Chiang's Kuomintang conscripts did not make it through their basic training, with some 40% deserting and the remaining 20% dying of starvation before full induction into the military. Eventually, Stilwells belief that the Generalissimo and his generals were incompetent and corrupt reached such proportions that Stilwell sought to cut off Lend-Lease aid to China.[38] *Stilwell even ordered Office of Strategic Services (OSS) officers to draw up contingency plans to assassinate Chiang Kai-shek after he heard Roosevelt's casual remarks regarding the possible defeat of Chiang by either internal or external enemies*, and if this happened to replace Chiang with someone else to continue the Chinese resistance against Japan.[39]





You do know that George Marshall was Stillwell's 'padrone,' don't you.


Perhaps you don't know this:

The following is based on a discussion of FDR's 'Russia Uber Alles Policy'....


1. "It is unlikely that historians ever will be able to determine the proportionate share of responsibility which must be attributed collectively to *Roosevelt, Hopkins and Marshall..*.. Roosevelt had the power, but he was influenced by Hopkins and Marshall. Hopkins also influenced Marshall, and therefore was the dominant member of the triumvirate. 

Of the three, *Marshall's record is the most tragic and incomprehensible.* Throughout World War II and the postwar years, down to 1951, when he was largely responsible for the removal of General MacArthur from command in the Far East and for the strategy of appeasement which resulted in our defeat in the Korean War.... *The record of his service to the communist cause, however innocent, is appalling, and hardly could have been worse if he had consciously acted on instructions from the Kremlin*"
Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p.118



2. Hopkins and *Marshall were fully behind handing all of Eastern Europe over to Stalin's* tender mercies. Remember...they knew of the Terror Famine, the Katyn Forest Massacre, and other blood purges. by Stalin. Evidence can be seen in a document which Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Sherwood's book about Hopkins: 
"Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. *With Germany crushed, there is no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."*

BTW....Stalin, through Harry Hopkins, demanded unconditional surrender from Germany.




That is what is missing from your understanding of the Chiang's being stabbed in the back.

It was all about support for Stalin, Mao, and communism.

And still is.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Well, no, you think that anyone stopping a plutocrat from giving you the Ned Beatty in Deliverence treatment is a "communist".
> 
> However, your ignorance of history should be corrected.
> 
> Joseph Stilwell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> But instead of confronting Stilwell or communicating his concerns to Marshall and Roosevelt when they asked Chiang to assess Stilwell's leadership after the Allied disaster in Burma, Chiang reiterated his "full confidence and trust" in the general[31] while countermanding some orders to Chinese units issued by Stilwell in his capacity as Chief of Staff. An outraged Stilwell began to call Chiang "the little dummy" or "Peanut" in his reports to Washington,[32] ("Peanut" originally being intended as a code name for Chiang in official radio messages[33]) while Chiang repeatedly expressed his pent-up grievances against Stilwell for his "recklessness, insubordination, contempt and arrogance" to U.S. envoys to China.[34] Stilwell would press Chiang and the British to take immediate actions to retake Burma, but Chiang demanded impossibly large amounts of supplies before he would agree to take offensive action, and the British refused to meet their previous pledges to provide naval and ground troops due to Churchill's "Europe first" strategy.[35] Eventually Stilwell began to complain openly to Roosevelt that Chiang was hoarding U.S. lend lease supplies because he wanted to keep Chinese Nationalist forces ready to fight the Communists under Mao Zedong after the end of the war with the Japanese,[
> 
> Betcha think Stillwell was a "Communist", too.



Comrade Stalin, where does this support your claim that "OSS officers called him Cash my check?"

Oh that's right, you were just lying.

Hey, you're a Communist - it's to be expected....


----------



## Spoonman

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actuall OSS officers working in China at the time called him that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they did.
> 
> You may be an American hating Communist, caught in lies on a daily basis - but I'll just take your word for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was kind of useless.
> 
> heck, the ONLY reason we didn't  let China annex Taiwan and hang Cash My Check was because when the Korean War broke out, we needed bases in the region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you democrats wanted to go to war on behalf of the Communists?
> 
> That wouldn't surprise me at all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no, you think that anyone stopping a plutocrat from giving you the Ned Beatty in Deliverence treatment is a "communist".
> 
> However, your ignorance of history should be corrected.
> 
> Joseph Stilwell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> But instead of confronting Stilwell or communicating his concerns to Marshall and Roosevelt when they asked Chiang to assess Stilwell's leadership after the Allied disaster in Burma, Chiang reiterated his "full confidence and trust" in the general[31] while countermanding some orders to Chinese units issued by Stilwell in his capacity as Chief of Staff. An outraged Stilwell began to call Chiang "the little dummy" or "Peanut" in his reports to Washington,[32] ("Peanut" originally being intended as a code name for Chiang in official radio messages[33]) while Chiang repeatedly expressed his pent-up grievances against Stilwell for his "recklessness, insubordination, contempt and arrogance" to U.S. envoys to China.[34] Stilwell would press Chiang and the British to take immediate actions to retake Burma, but Chiang demanded impossibly large amounts of supplies before he would agree to take offensive action, and the British refused to meet their previous pledges to provide naval and ground troops due to Churchill's "Europe first" strategy.[35] Eventually Stilwell began to complain openly to Roosevelt that Chiang was hoarding U.S. lend lease supplies because he wanted to keep Chinese Nationalist forces ready to fight the Communists under Mao Zedong after the end of the war with the Japanese,[
> 
> Betcha think Stillwell was a "Communist", too.
Click to expand...


half the lend lease materials sent to russia were never utilized in the war.  the lions share were never even unloaded until well after the war when they became the a major part of the build up of the soviet military.   do you know the difference  in volume we shipped to russia compared to china?  100 to 1.  virtually no supplies were provided to the pacific theater until germany was defeated.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you never thought you would hear me say that. (Niether did I) But really I have to thank you for that link to Rick Perlsteins article. He absolutely destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand. He draws a poignant picture of a true American patriot. Of her grace and poise even in the face of persecution by Nixonites and constant harrassment by the FBI.
> The story of her cathartic  meeting  in Waterbury with Veterans was especially meaninful. The Veterans who had come to the meeting full of hate left without the lies and recrimination. As one said, "That was the beginning of my healing."
> 
> And so the cults of hate in America should take a lesson from Janes story. Hate is nurtured by lies and propaganda. Now I know you won't mind if I copy and paste a few excerpts from your article;
> 
> "A doctored photograph was circulated (it showed up in several newspapers) showing Kerry on a speakers platform with Fonda. The picture was found to be a fake, but the association had already been planted. John Kerry with Tits: five syllables full of implications for the politics of gender, power and anxiety in America".
> 
> " a former pow, Air Force Major Fred Cherry, recalled Fondas voice ringing out over the prison public address system during an extended torture siege in 1967. Fonda didnt speak out against the war until 1970. (She visited Hanoi in 1972-S.B.)"
> 
> "No wonder Nixon was keen to attack Fonda. Her visit to the pows provided the occasion. Fonda, who was carrying 200 letters from the pows families, was asked if she would like to meet any prisoners personally. All the captives she met were volunteers, all openly critical of the war. Of course this was the opposite of what the urban legends suppose: that they were tortured into seeing her. But that is the reason the urban legends exist. They are a prophylactic against the anxiety that these pows, the symbolic stand-ins for American innocence, had stabbed themselves in the back."
> 
> "The cult matured in the 1980s when America finally began to accept that it had lost a war which hadnt been worth fighting in the first place. This was around the time Ronald Reagan observed: Boy, I saw Rambo last night. Now I know what to do next time this happens. The moment had come to fix the blame where it properly belonged: not on Lyndon Johnson, not on Richard Nixon, but, as Burke points out, on the oldest story in the world, the seductive woman who turns out to be a snake"
> 
> OK, that's enough. Thanks Again-S.B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand."
> 
> I would say that you are barking up the wrong tree, but that is your natural voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple....the operative term when dealing with you.....it is to reveal you to be  a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, more about the 'lovely lady' you endorse....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad* that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
> 
> Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return
> 
> People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. *As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                * And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists. Among those who *refused to sign was Jane Fonda.* Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You imbecile....her stand is and was pure pro-communism.
> 
> 
> I've seen a few of your posts....she's not the only pro-communist anti-American you endorsed, is she.
Click to expand...



You can't make up stuff like this......



*"Men like Harvey Weinstein should go to jail, says Jane Fonda"*
*Men like Harvey Weinstein should go to jail: Jane Fonda




This traitor, who symbolically shot down American pilots for the North Vietnamese.....

...talking about someone who should 'go to jail.'




The concept of irony has spent the entirety of its existence waiting for Fonda to come along and give it meaning.
*


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> This traitor, who symbolically shot down American pilots for the North Vietnamese.....
> 
> ...talking about someone who should 'go to jail.'
> 
> The concept of irony has spent the entirety of its existence waiting for Fonda to come along and give it meaning.



How do symbolically shoot someone down?  To you use symbolic bullets?  

Not a fan of what Fonda did, but it's been 50 years.  Get over it.


----------



## Penelope

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search



You voted for and back a trice married pussy grabbing man.  I guess you have nothing to really say do you.


----------



## Penelope

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you never thought you would hear me say that. (Niether did I) But really I have to thank you for that link to Rick Perlsteins article. He absolutely destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand. He draws a poignant picture of a true American patriot. Of her grace and poise even in the face of persecution by Nixonites and constant harrassment by the FBI.
> The story of her cathartic  meeting  in Waterbury with Veterans was especially meaninful. The Veterans who had come to the meeting full of hate left without the lies and recrimination. As one said, "That was the beginning of my healing."
> 
> And so the cults of hate in America should take a lesson from Janes story. Hate is nurtured by lies and propaganda. Now I know you won't mind if I copy and paste a few excerpts from your article;
> 
> "A doctored photograph was circulated (it showed up in several newspapers) showing Kerry on a speakers platform with Fonda. The picture was found to be a fake, but the association had already been planted. John Kerry with Tits: five syllables full of implications for the politics of gender, power and anxiety in America".
> 
> " a former pow, Air Force Major Fred Cherry, recalled Fondas voice ringing out over the prison public address system during an extended torture siege in 1967. Fonda didnt speak out against the war until 1970. (She visited Hanoi in 1972-S.B.)"
> 
> "No wonder Nixon was keen to attack Fonda. Her visit to the pows provided the occasion. Fonda, who was carrying 200 letters from the pows families, was asked if she would like to meet any prisoners personally. All the captives she met were volunteers, all openly critical of the war. Of course this was the opposite of what the urban legends suppose: that they were tortured into seeing her. But that is the reason the urban legends exist. They are a prophylactic against the anxiety that these pows, the symbolic stand-ins for American innocence, had stabbed themselves in the back."
> 
> "The cult matured in the 1980s when America finally began to accept that it had lost a war which hadnt been worth fighting in the first place. This was around the time Ronald Reagan observed: Boy, I saw Rambo last night. Now I know what to do next time this happens. The moment had come to fix the blame where it properly belonged: not on Lyndon Johnson, not on Richard Nixon, but, as Burke points out, on the oldest story in the world, the seductive woman who turns out to be a snake"
> 
> OK, that's enough. Thanks Again-S.B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...destroys the foundation of the anti-Jane cult. And the lies and urban legends that engulfed her because of her antiwar stand."
> 
> I would say that you are barking up the wrong tree, but that is your natural voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how simple....the operative term when dealing with you.....it is to reveal you to be  a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, more about the 'lovely lady' you endorse....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *In 1979, Humanitas, the organization of anti-war activist Joan Baez, purchased a newspaper ad* that ran in five large circulation dailies, called An Open Letter to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, which ran in part:
> 
> Thousands of innocent Vietnamese, many of whose only crimes are those of conscience, are being arrested, detained and tortured in prison and re-education camps The jails are overflowing with thousands upon thousands of detainees People disappear and never return
> 
> People are used as human mine detectors, clearing live mine fields with their hands and feet.  For many, life is hell and death is prayed for.   With tragic irony, the cruelty, violence and oppression practiced by foreign powers in your country for more than a century continue today under the present regime.
> 
> It was an abiding commitment to fundamental principles of human dignity, freedom and self-determination that motivated so many Americans to oppose the government of South Vietnam and our country's participation in the war. It is that same commitment that compels us to speak out against your brutal disregard of human rights. *As in the 60s, we raise our voices now so that your people may live.                                * And a Voice to Sing With -- A Memoir, by Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Baez mailed the letter to 350 anti-war activists. Among those who *refused to sign was Jane Fonda.* Your name would mean much more than any other, she told Fonda, in a long letter. Fonda wrote that the add would lend credence to those who believe that Communism is worse than death
> Washington Post, Lynn Darling, Joan Baez at 38, June 29, 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You imbecile....her stand is and was pure pro-communism.
> 
> 
> I've seen a few of your posts....she's not the only pro-communist anti-American you endorsed, is she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make up stuff like this......
> 
> 
> 
> *"Men like Harvey Weinstein should go to jail, says Jane Fonda"*
> *Men like Harvey Weinstein should go to jail: Jane Fonda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This traitor, who symbolically shot down American pilots for the North Vietnamese.....
> 
> ...talking about someone who should 'go to jail.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept of irony has spent the entirety of its existence waiting for Fonda to come along and give it meaning.*
Click to expand...


Men like Weinstein lose their job but Evangelicals  hire a pussy grabber for President. You must be so proud.


----------



## Penelope

Book of Jeremiah said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually what she did, Joe, was to betray the Prisoners of War by handing little scraps of paper they had handed to her in secrecy.  She earned her name Hanoi Jane.  She handed the little bits of paper to the communists right in front of the american prisoners of war and didn't show any sign of conscience for what she'd done.
> 
> In fact, she denied she'd done anything wrong.  So now she is having a crisis of conscience and it could very well be that God is dealing with her heart about having been a part in the torture that resulted to those men for her turning them in.  That is probably something she is beginning to feel the weight of as time draws to a close for her.
> 
> I'm praying for Jane Fonda that she will repent publicly - for her part in assisting the communists - it doesn't matter whether anyone accepts her apology or not - it only matters that she does it because there are many people she harmed by her actions.  Also there is no forgiveness without repentance.  It has to be done so she can be reconciled back to God.
> 
> Do I believe Jane Fonda could be saved?  Most definitely.  I prayed for Kirsten Powers everytime she came to my mind or I saw her on tv - she was a fox news correspondent for the democratic party.  I could look at her and tell she was utterly lost.   One day I am reading on the internet and she has publicly confessed Jesus Christ as her savior and today she is a completely different woman!  She even looks different!
> 
> How many other people felt led to pray for Kirsten who never met her?  Probably many.  I hope that this story leads to Jane Fonda's conversion.  It would be great news to have a former communist who could be used by God to witness to Hollywood & other lost people.  ........before it's too late for them also.
Click to expand...


Do you pray that Trump quits grabbing pussies too.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Penelope said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because Ms. Fonda stood up and said, "hey, this Vietnam War is a really, really stupid idea", we did eventually get out of there, saving thousands of American lives.
> 
> I guess she could have said nothing and concentrated on her acting career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually what she did, Joe, was to betray the Prisoners of War by handing little scraps of paper they had handed to her in secrecy.  She earned her name Hanoi Jane.  She handed the little bits of paper to the communists right in front of the american prisoners of war and didn't show any sign of conscience for what she'd done.
> 
> In fact, she denied she'd done anything wrong.  So now she is having a crisis of conscience and it could very well be that God is dealing with her heart about having been a part in the torture that resulted to those men for her turning them in.  That is probably something she is beginning to feel the weight of as time draws to a close for her.
> 
> I'm praying for Jane Fonda that she will repent publicly - for her part in assisting the communists - it doesn't matter whether anyone accepts her apology or not - it only matters that she does it because there are many people she harmed by her actions.  Also there is no forgiveness without repentance.  It has to be done so she can be reconciled back to God.
> 
> Do I believe Jane Fonda could be saved?  Most definitely.  I prayed for Kirsten Powers everytime she came to my mind or I saw her on tv - she was a fox news correspondent for the democratic party.  I could look at her and tell she was utterly lost.   One day I am reading on the internet and she has publicly confessed Jesus Christ as her savior and today she is a completely different woman!  She even looks different!
> 
> How many other people felt led to pray for Kirsten who never met her?  Probably many.  I hope that this story leads to Jane Fonda's conversion.  It would be great news to have a former communist who could be used by God to witness to Hollywood & other lost people.  ........before it's too late for them also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you pray that Trump quits grabbing pussies too.
Click to expand...



Hah! You're just jelly yours never gets grabbed! Hah!


----------



## Gracie

I read today that she admitted knowing about Weinstein but kept her mouth shut.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This traitor, who symbolically shot down American pilots for the North Vietnamese.....
> 
> ...talking about someone who should 'go to jail.'
> 
> The concept of irony has spent the entirety of its existence waiting for Fonda to come along and give it meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do symbolically shoot someone down?  To you use symbolic bullets?
> 
> Not a fan of what Fonda did, but it's been 50 years.  Get over it.
Click to expand...








The actor has expressed regret for the photo which pictured her sat on an enemy anti-aircraft gun,
Jane Fonda: Hanoi Jane photo was a 'huge mistake'



She's scum....and now you've joined her.

Birds of a feather and all.....


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This traitor, who symbolically shot down American pilots for the North Vietnamese.....
> 
> ...talking about someone who should 'go to jail.'
> 
> The concept of irony has spent the entirety of its existence waiting for Fonda to come along and give it meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do symbolically shoot someone down?  To you use symbolic bullets?
> 
> Not a fan of what Fonda did, but it's been 50 years.  Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actor has expressed regret for the photo which pictured her sat on an enemy anti-aircraft gun,
> Jane Fonda: Hanoi Jane photo was a 'huge mistake'
> 
> 
> 
> She's scum....and now you've joined her.
> 
> Birds of a feather and all.....
Click to expand...


Jane Fonda was right about the Vietnam War
Bob Hope was wrong


----------



## Penelope

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This traitor, who symbolically shot down American pilots for the North Vietnamese.....
> 
> ...talking about someone who should 'go to jail.'
> 
> The concept of irony has spent the entirety of its existence waiting for Fonda to come along and give it meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do symbolically shoot someone down?  To you use symbolic bullets?
> 
> Not a fan of what Fonda did, but it's been 50 years.  Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actor has expressed regret for the photo which pictured her sat on an enemy anti-aircraft gun,
> Jane Fonda: Hanoi Jane photo was a 'huge mistake'
> 
> 
> 
> She's scum....and now you've joined her.
> 
> Birds of a feather and all.....
Click to expand...


You are aware we lost  that war, along with many US men (not the ones in college mind you, or the ones with money) and many were mained.

Obviously she was anti the war, which many were. She was right.  And its time to get over it.
We will be hearing about Clinton from you right wing nuts for the next 10 years and probably more.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This traitor, who symbolically shot down American pilots for the North Vietnamese.....
> 
> ...talking about someone who should 'go to jail.'
> 
> The concept of irony has spent the entirety of its existence waiting for Fonda to come along and give it meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do symbolically shoot someone down?  To you use symbolic bullets?
> 
> Not a fan of what Fonda did, but it's been 50 years.  Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actor has expressed regret for the photo which pictured her sat on an enemy anti-aircraft gun,
> Jane Fonda: Hanoi Jane photo was a 'huge mistake'
> 
> 
> 
> She's scum....and now you've joined her.
> 
> Birds of a feather and all.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are aware we lost  that war, along with many US men (not the ones in college mind you, or the ones with money) and many were mained.
> 
> Obviously she was anti the war, which many were. She was right.
Click to expand...




Anti-war????

Operating an enemy anti-aircraft gun aimed to shoot down American pilots?


Have you been certified as an imbecile, or is it simply part-time?


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search


The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson. 

Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
Click to expand...




Actually, you- as is your wont- are in error about the traitor, Jane Fonda.



Why do you hate America and Americans????


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you- as is your wont- are in error about the traitor, Jane Fonda.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America and Americans????
Click to expand...

I don’t. Why do you support the Vietnam war and Iraq war? Why do you defend the traitors who sent our young men to war for god knows what reason?

Do you mindlessly go along with anything your country does? Of course as long as it’s the nazi party, I mean Gop.

Loki, Thor’s brother said it best “on your knees. That’s where you humans are comfortable. You need to be ruled.” You’re a sheep lady.

What courage it took Jane Fonda. She didn’t need to do what she did. She had it all. 

You are a loyal dog. Even if abused you are loyal.

She showed we had no business fighting those people. Leaders kept sending kids to die instead of admit they made a mistake


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you- as is your wont- are in error about the traitor, Jane Fonda.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America and Americans????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t. Why do you support the Vietnam war and Iraq war? Why do you defend the traitors who sent our young men to war for god knows what reason?
> 
> Do you mindlessly go along with anything your country does? Of course as long as it’s the nazi party, I mean Gop.
> 
> Loki, Thor’s brother said it best “on your knees. That’s where you humans are comfortable. You need to be ruled.” You’re a sheep lady.
> 
> What courage it took Jane Fonda. She didn’t need to do what she did. She had it all.
> 
> You are a loyal dog. Even if abused you are loyal.
> 
> She showed we had no business fighting those people. Leaders kept sending kids to die instead of admit they made a mistake
Click to expand...





"Why do you support the Vietnam war and Iraq war? "

So you'd rather change the subject?


That means I win again, huh?



I'm gettin' so tired of winning!


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
Click to expand...



DERP


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
Click to expand...


Nobody died as a result of that picture

Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
Click to expand...

Good for her! Show me a pic of the real traitors Nixon and Johnson

Why were we there again?


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody died as a result of that picture
> 
> Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic
Click to expand...

Republicans confuse supporting the troops and supporting a corrupt government.

Yet neither Johnson Nixon nor bush have been brought to justice


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody died as a result of that picture
> 
> Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic
Click to expand...



Nonsense.

We have no idea how many Americans died as a result of the treason by Fonda, and it WAS treason. She gave aid and comfort to the enemy during a time of war.

What it boils down to is neither you, nor any member of your filthy Maoist party cares about American deaths.  You fully support treason.

Treason is the reason for the democrat party.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> [
> Good for her! Show me a pic of the real traitors Nixon and Johnson
> 
> Why were we there again?



Of course you are a traitor, but in what way did Nixon or Johnson make war on the United States or give aid and comfort to her enemies in time of war?


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody died as a result of that picture
> 
> Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> We have no idea how many Americans died as a result of the treason by Fonda, and it WAS treason. She gave aid and comfort to the enemy during a time of war.
> 
> What it boils down to is neither you, nor any member of your filthy Maoist party cares about American deaths.  You fully support treason.
> 
> Treason is the reason for the democrat party.
Click to expand...

Was it treason for a German to speak out against hitler? Then I guess sometimes treason is the right thing to do.

Yes we did care about American soldiers you idiot. It was the draft and war we wanted to end. Why else do you think she went? She went to show we had no business being there

Soldiers aren’t politicians they are pawns. We don’t hate the pawns we hate the kings and queens when they are corrupt.

Why were we in Vietnam again? I don’t even know. Was it for freedom or wmds?


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Good for her! Show me a pic of the real traitors Nixon and Johnson
> 
> Why were we there again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are a traitor, but in what way did Nixon or Johnson make war on the United States or give aid and comfort to her enemies in time of war?
Click to expand...

They made war for the USA not against it. If it was unjust what’s the difference?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> [
> Was it treason for a German to speak out against hitler?



How many angles can dance on the head of a pin? Not really relevant, is it?

{Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying war against them, or in adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort. }

Jane Fonda committed treason, irrefutable fact.



> Then I guess sometimes treason is the right thing to do.



That you are a traitor makes you an enemy combatant. The right thing to do is dispatch you as what you are. 



> Yes we did care about American soldiers you idiot.



Yes, you "care" about killing as many as you can.



> It was the draft and war we wanted to end. Why else do you think she went? She went to show we had no business being there



Fonda wanted America to fall to world Communism. I assume you want the same.



> Soldiers aren’t politicians they are pawns. We don’t hate the pawns we hate the kings and queens when they are corrupt.
> 
> Why were we in Vietnam again? I don’t even know. Was it for freedom or wmds?



We were in Vietnam because John F. Kennedy established a policy of stopping the USSR from the rapid imperialism it was engaged in. 

Whether this was a good policy is open to debate, treason is not.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Good for her! Show me a pic of the real traitors Nixon and Johnson
> 
> Why were we there again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are a traitor, but in what way did Nixon or Johnson make war on the United States or give aid and comfort to her enemies in time of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made war for the USA not against it. If it was unjust what’s the difference?
Click to expand...



Are you under the influence of LSD or magic mushrooms at this very moment?

"What is the difference between fighting on behalf of the USA or fighting against the USA."

I'll assume you are on drugs to the level that common language is not discernible by you.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody died as a result of that picture
> 
> Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> We have no idea how many Americans died as a result of the treason by Fonda, and it WAS treason. She gave aid and comfort to the enemy during a time of war.
> 
> What it boils down to is neither you, nor any member of your filthy Maoist party cares about American deaths.  You fully support treason.
> 
> Treason is the reason for the democrat party.
Click to expand...


Not a single American died or was injured because of Jane Fonda

60,000 were killed by the war mongers who sold the American public on an unnecessary war. But because they wrapped themselves in the flag, they were called patriots


----------



## rightwinger

Jane Fonda protested an unjust war

The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Not a single American died or was injured because of Jane Fonda
> 
> 60,000 were killed by the war mongers who sold the American public on an unnecessary war. But because they wrapped themselves in the flag, they were called patriots



Bullshit - you repeating the same lie you told before doesn't alter the fact that it was and is a lie.

The Viet Cong had Fonda making propaganda films in order to recruit more people to fight and kill Americans. How many Americans were killed due to her treason is not known, but propaganda works, which is why you Maoists use CNN and the NY Times to this day.,


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Jane Fonda protested an unjust war
> 
> The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war




Jane Fonda committed treason. She engaged in war efforts against the United States of America.

She didn't hold up signs in Hollywood, she flew to Vietnam and made propaganda films to aid the war efforts of Ho Chi Mihn.


She is a traitor, there is no way around it.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody died as a result of that picture
> 
> Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> We have no idea how many Americans died as a result of the treason by Fonda, and it WAS treason. She gave aid and comfort to the enemy during a time of war.
> 
> What it boils down to is neither you, nor any member of your filthy Maoist party cares about American deaths.  You fully support treason.
> 
> Treason is the reason for the democrat party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a single American died or was injured because of Jane Fonda
> 
> 60,000 were killed by the war mongers who sold the American public on an unnecessary war. But because they wrapped themselves in the flag, they were called patriots
Click to expand...

Uncensored is what’s wrong with this world.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single American died or was injured because of Jane Fonda
> 
> 60,000 were killed by the war mongers who sold the American public on an unnecessary war. But because they wrapped themselves in the flag, they were called patriots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit - you repeating the same lie you told before doesn't alter the fact that it was and is a lie.
> 
> The Viet Cong had Fonda making propaganda films in order to recruit more people to fight and kill Americans. How many Americans were killed due to her treason is not known, but propaganda works, which is why you Maoists use CNN and the NY Times to this day.,
Click to expand...


How could that lead to Americans being killed?

She fought to get them the hell out of there. It was those who put soldiers in harms way for no legitimate reason that were the traitors


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda protested an unjust war
> 
> The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda committed treason. She engaged in war efforts against the United States of America.
> 
> She didn't hold up signs in Hollywood, she flew to Vietnam and made propaganda films to aid the war efforts of Ho Chi Mihn.
> 
> 
> She is a traitor, there is no way around it.
Click to expand...

She fought against an unnecessary war that was needlessly killing Americans

History proved her right


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda protested an unjust war
> 
> The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda committed treason. She engaged in war efforts against the United States of America.
> 
> She didn't hold up signs in Hollywood, she flew to Vietnam and made propaganda films to aid the war efforts of Ho Chi Mihn.
> 
> 
> She is a traitor, there is no way around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fought against an unnecessary war that was needlessly killing Americans
> 
> History proved her right
Click to expand...

Civil disobedience. She went over to see why we were fighting these people. She didn’t have to do it. She was living a great life. She went because she cared.

It’s funny to see the types who bash her. They are the very same people who defended bush long after we figured out wmd was a lie. Instead of go after bush they broke their Dixie chick cds


----------



## regent

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody died as a result of that picture
> 
> Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> We have no idea how many Americans died as a result of the treason by Fonda, and it WAS treason. She gave aid and comfort to the enemy during a time of war.
> 
> What it boils down to is neither you, nor any member of your filthy Maoist party cares about American deaths.  You fully support treason.
> 
> Treason is the reason for the democrat party.[/QUOTE
> Yep, it was those damn liberals that committed treason against to King George lll and created the United States.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody died as a result of that picture
> 
> Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> We have no idea how many Americans died as a result of the treason by Fonda, and it WAS treason. She gave aid and comfort to the enemy during a time of war.
> 
> What it boils down to is neither you, nor any member of your filthy Maoist party cares about American deaths.  You fully support treason.
> 
> Treason is the reason for the democrat party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a single American died or was injured because of Jane Fonda
> 
> 60,000 were killed by the war mongers who sold the American public on an unnecessary war. But because they wrapped themselves in the flag, they were called patriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncensored is what’s wrong with this world.
Click to expand...



Of course.

I mean, you are perfect being a fucking traitor - nothing wrong with that....


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda protested an unjust war
> 
> The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda committed treason. She engaged in war efforts against the United States of America.
> 
> She didn't hold up signs in Hollywood, she flew to Vietnam and made propaganda films to aid the war efforts of Ho Chi Mihn.
> 
> 
> She is a traitor, there is no way around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fought against an unnecessary war that was needlessly killing Americans
> 
> History proved her right
Click to expand...



That's great, she committed treason on behalf of the other side and helped those who were actually killing Americans.,

She should be shot.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda protested an unjust war
> 
> The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda committed treason. She engaged in war efforts against the United States of America.
> 
> She didn't hold up signs in Hollywood, she flew to Vietnam and made propaganda films to aid the war efforts of Ho Chi Mihn.
> 
> 
> She is a traitor, there is no way around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fought against an unnecessary war that was needlessly killing Americans
> 
> History proved her right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil disobedience. She went over to see why we were fighting these people. She didn’t have to do it. She was living a great life. She went because she cared.
> 
> It’s funny to see the types who bash her. They are the very same people who defended bush long after we figured out wmd was a lie. Instead of go after bush they broke their Dixie chick cds
Click to expand...



Fighting for the other side isn't "civil disobedience," retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008

regent said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers are wrong about Jane Fonda. The real traitors were Nixon and Johnson.
> 
> Same way the Dixie chicks weren’t the bad guys bush was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody died as a result of that picture
> 
> Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> We have no idea how many Americans died as a result of the treason by Fonda, and it WAS treason. She gave aid and comfort to the enemy during a time of war.
> 
> What it boils down to is neither you, nor any member of your filthy Maoist party cares about American deaths.  You fully support treason.
> 
> Treason is the reason for the democrat party.[/QUOTE
> Yep, it was those damn liberals that committed treason against to King George lll and created the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



So you admit that the goal of the Maoist democrats is to overthrow the United States just like the founders did to England?

Yep, you are indeed traitors.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda protested an unjust war
> 
> The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda committed treason. She engaged in war efforts against the United States of America.
> 
> She didn't hold up signs in Hollywood, she flew to Vietnam and made propaganda films to aid the war efforts of Ho Chi Mihn.
> 
> 
> She is a traitor, there is no way around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fought against an unnecessary war that was needlessly killing Americans
> 
> History proved her right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, she committed treason on behalf of the other side and helped those who were actually killing Americans.,
> 
> She should be shot.
Click to expand...

That is not treason

Treason would be lying to continue a war that killed 60,000


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search



Anyone who watches Grace and Frankie must suspect PC is once again lying, and attacking people who speak out against Trump.

PC's forte is character assassination, as everyone who has read her rants understands.


----------



## rightwinger

Jane Fonda protested the war

Why didn't Donnie Trump?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who watches Grace and Frankie must suspect PC is once again lying, and attacking people who speak out against Trump.
> 
> PC's forte is character assassination, as everyone who has read her rants understands.
Click to expand...



I never lie, as you have inadvertently proven yet again.

If I were lying, you would be able to post such.

You didn't.

You can't,

QED I don't.




You'd better hurry....you may miss your appointment for your annual worming.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> [That is not treason



You lying does not change reality.



> Treason would be lying to continue a war that killed 60,000



No, stupid fuck.

{Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying war against them, or in adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort. No person shall be convicted of treason unless on the testimony of two witnesses to the same overt act, or on confession in open court.}

You and your fellow Maoists are waging civil war against this nation.

It's getting to the time for literal bullets to start flying, you need to be put down like the last time you scum rose up in civil war.

Fucking democrats should have been outlawed then.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [That is not treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lying does not change reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treason would be lying to continue a war that killed 60,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, stupid fuck.
> 
> {Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying war against them, or in adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort. No person shall be convicted of treason unless on the testimony of two witnesses to the same overt act, or on confession in open court.}
> 
> You and your fellow Maoists are waging civil war against this nation.
> 
> It's getting to the time for literal bullets to start flying, you need to be put down like the last time you scum rose up in civil war.
> 
> Fucking democrats should have been outlawed then.
Click to expand...




My, my.....the ignorance that we on the Right have to contend with.

Obviously that dunce doesn't know that treason is the only crime described in the Constitution.

Probably  doesn't know what the Constitution is.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody died as a result of that picture
> 
> Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> We have no idea how many Americans died as a result of the treason by Fonda, and it WAS treason. She gave aid and comfort to the enemy during a time of war.
> 
> What it boils down to is neither you, nor any member of your filthy Maoist party cares about American deaths.  You fully support treason.
> 
> Treason is the reason for the democrat party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a single American died or was injured because of Jane Fonda
> 
> 60,000 were killed by the war mongers who sold the American public on an unnecessary war. But because they wrapped themselves in the flag, they were called patriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncensored is what’s wrong with this world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> I mean, you are perfect being a fucking traitor - nothing wrong with that....
Click to expand...

To bush you Nixon Johnson and hitler maybe


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda protested an unjust war
> 
> The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda committed treason. She engaged in war efforts against the United States of America.
> 
> She didn't hold up signs in Hollywood, she flew to Vietnam and made propaganda films to aid the war efforts of Ho Chi Mihn.
> 
> 
> She is a traitor, there is no way around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fought against an unnecessary war that was needlessly killing Americans
> 
> History proved her right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, she committed treason on behalf of the other side and helped those who were actually killing Americans.,
> 
> She should be shot.
Click to expand...

She saved more lives bringing the war to an end.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [That is not treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lying does not change reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treason would be lying to continue a war that killed 60,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, stupid fuck.
> 
> {Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying war against them, or in adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort. No person shall be convicted of treason unless on the testimony of two witnesses to the same overt act, or on confession in open court.}
> 
> You and your fellow Maoists are waging civil war against this nation.
> 
> It's getting to the time for literal bullets to start flying, you need to be put down like the last time you scum rose up in civil war.
> 
> Fucking democrats should have been outlawed then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My, my.....the ignorance that we on the Right have to contend with.
> 
> Obviously that dunce doesn't know that treason is the only crime described in the Constitution.
> 
> Probably  doesn't know what the Constitution is.
Click to expand...

Civil disobedience isn’t treason. You’re brainwashed


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [That is not treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lying does not change reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treason would be lying to continue a war that killed 60,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, stupid fuck.
> 
> {Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying war against them, or in adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort. No person shall be convicted of treason unless on the testimony of two witnesses to the same overt act, or on confession in open court.}
> 
> You and your fellow Maoists are waging civil war against this nation.
> 
> It's getting to the time for literal bullets to start flying, you need to be put down like the last time you scum rose up in civil war.
> 
> Fucking democrats should have been outlawed then.
Click to expand...

Not even close you fucking moron

If it was treason, it would have been prosecuted 45 years ago


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda protested an unjust war
> 
> The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda committed treason. She engaged in war efforts against the United States of America.
> 
> She didn't hold up signs in Hollywood, she flew to Vietnam and made propaganda films to aid the war efforts of Ho Chi Mihn.
> 
> 
> She is a traitor, there is no way around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fought against an unnecessary war that was needlessly killing Americans
> 
> History proved her right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, she committed treason on behalf of the other side and helped those who were actually killing Americans.,
> 
> She should be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She saved more lives bringing the war to an end.
Click to expand...

Without our heroic Vietnam protestors who fought and died for the cause, tens of thousands more would have been killed in that senseless war


----------



## RWNJ

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search


She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.


----------



## regent

RWNJ said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
Click to expand...

So if one is against a war they go to hell? Until now I have been against wars but now with Heaven involved, I think wars are great. 
I wonder if my getting a couple of  bone spurs attached to my feet will help me like wars even more? War is the certain path to Heaven.


----------



## RWNJ

regent said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if one is against a war they go to hell? Until now I have been against wars but now with Heaven involved, I think wars are great.
> I wonder if my getting a couple of  bone spurs attached to my feet will help me like wars even more? War is the certain path to Heaven.
Click to expand...

She's going to Hell because she is a Godless atheist, as well as a communist. There is also the fact that she supports murdering babies. She is simply a bad person who deserves what's coming to her.


----------



## RWNJ

regent said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if one is against a war they go to hell? Until now I have been against wars but now with Heaven involved, I think wars are great.
> I wonder if my getting a couple of  bone spurs attached to my feet will help me like wars even more? War is the certain path to Heaven.
Click to expand...

BTW, Hanoi Jane actually gave aid and comfort to the enemy during the Vietnam war. An act of treason, BTW. She was never prosecuted, but she should have been. She should have been executed as a war criminal.


----------



## rightwinger

All Jane Fonda had to do was go through the war doing USO tours dressed like Barbarella

Conservatives would have declared her a patriot

But Fonda was appalled at an unjust war that caused senseless killing. She jeopardized her career to fight an injustice


----------



## Tuatara

I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.


----------



## sealybobo

RWNJ said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if one is against a war they go to hell? Until now I have been against wars but now with Heaven involved, I think wars are great.
> I wonder if my getting a couple of  bone spurs attached to my feet will help me like wars even more? War is the certain path to Heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, Hanoi Jane actually gave aid and comfort to the enemy during the Vietnam war. An act of treason, BTW. She was never prosecuted, but she should have been. She should have been executed as a war criminal.
Click to expand...

Because she was right. You guys talk a lot about not trusting government until it’s your government


----------



## sealybobo

RWNJ said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if one is against a war they go to hell? Until now I have been against wars but now with Heaven involved, I think wars are great.
> I wonder if my getting a couple of  bone spurs attached to my feet will help me like wars even more? War is the certain path to Heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's going to Hell because she is a Godless atheist, as well as a communist. There is also the fact that she supports murdering babies. She is simply a bad person who deserves what's coming to her.
Click to expand...

You’re going to hell because judge not lest ye be judged hallelujah


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if one is against a war they go to hell? Until now I have been against wars but now with Heaven involved, I think wars are great.
> I wonder if my getting a couple of  bone spurs attached to my feet will help me like wars even more? War is the certain path to Heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, Hanoi Jane actually gave aid and comfort to the enemy during the Vietnam war. An act of treason, BTW. She was never prosecuted, but she should have been. She should have been executed as a war criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she was right. You guys talk a lot about not trusting government until it’s your government
Click to expand...

You libs use to be against the big government establish ..Now that's all you want, more and more big, powerful, government...nutters


----------



## Esmeralda

Katzndogz said:


> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.


OMG this is so sick.  You are sick, evil, and should be afraid to die.


----------



## Esmeralda

RWNJ said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
Click to expand...

If there is a hell, it is mean, hateful people who are going there.  Hint, hint. Look in the mirror.


----------



## Esmeralda

RWNJ said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if one is against a war they go to hell? Until now I have been against wars but now with Heaven involved, I think wars are great.
> I wonder if my getting a couple of  bone spurs attached to my feet will help me like wars even more? War is the certain path to Heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, Hanoi Jane actually gave aid and comfort to the enemy during the Vietnam war. An act of treason, BTW. She was never prosecuted, but she should have been. She should have been executed as a war criminal.
Click to expand...

This is the kind of thinking that's gonna send you straight to hell.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if one is against a war they go to hell? Until now I have been against wars but now with Heaven involved, I think wars are great.
> I wonder if my getting a couple of  bone spurs attached to my feet will help me like wars even more? War is the certain path to Heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, Hanoi Jane actually gave aid and comfort to the enemy during the Vietnam war. An act of treason, BTW. She was never prosecuted, but she should have been. She should have been executed as a war criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she was right. You guys talk a lot about not trusting government until it’s your government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You libs use to be against the big government establish ..Now that's all you want, more and more big, powerful, government...nutters
Click to expand...

But isn’t it funny how you guys are constantly trashing government as not to be trusted but we are supposed to blindly follow Nixon and Johnson into Vietnam? A war that we clearly shouldn’t have been in.

You guys worship your republican government. You trust it and will die for it you stupid fuck you don’t trust government? Liar


----------



## Bonzi

Girl, if you are going to pay all the money in face lifts, wear a bra or get a boob job..... sheesh


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> Girl, if you are going to pay all the money in face lifts, wear a bra or get a boob job..... sheesh


She still looks hot for 80

Great actress


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, if you are going to pay all the money in face lifts, wear a bra or get a boob job..... sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still looks hot for 80
> 
> Great actress
Click to expand...


Thanks to plastic surgeons.
Great actress.  Come on RW....


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, if you are going to pay all the money in face lifts, wear a bra or get a boob job..... sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still looks hot for 80
> 
> Great actress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks to plastic surgeons.
> Great actress.  Come on RW....
Click to expand...


2 Oscars....not too shabby


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tuatara said:


> I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.




A post from the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## RWNJ

Tuatara said:


> I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.


And I have zero respect for someone who thinks that way. You must be one of the libtards who hate America.


----------



## RWNJ

PoliticalChic said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A post from the bottom of the barrel.
Click to expand...

If he really meant that, then he belongs in a cell...right next to Hanoi Jane.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RWNJ said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A post from the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he really meant that, then he belongs in a cell...right next to Hanoi Jane.
Click to expand...



Wanna bet he's a government school grad?


----------



## RWNJ

PoliticalChic said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A post from the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he really meant that, then he belongs in a cell...right next to Hanoi Jane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet he's a government school grad?
Click to expand...

Uhhh...no bet.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A post from the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he really meant that, then he belongs in a cell...right next to Hanoi Jane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet he's a government school grad?
Click to expand...

From West Point or where?


----------



## RWNJ

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A post from the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he really meant that, then he belongs in a cell...right next to Hanoi Jane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet he's a government school grad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From West Point or where?
Click to expand...

Just a hunch, but I'm thinking he's a Veteran who received a dishonorable discharge. Might explain his hostility to people in uniform.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RWNJ said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A post from the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he really meant that, then he belongs in a cell...right next to Hanoi Jane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet he's a government school grad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From West Point or where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a hunch, but I'm thinking he's a Veteran who received a dishonorable discharge. Might explain his hostility to people in uniform.
Click to expand...



Could be Chelsea Manning's boyfriend.


----------



## Marion Morrison

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search




That traitor can just keep on a-cryin'.

I guarantee those urinal cakes are in more than 2 V.F.Ws


----------



## RWNJ

PoliticalChic said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A post from the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> If he really meant that, then he belongs in a cell...right next to Hanoi Jane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet he's a government school grad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From West Point or where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a hunch, but I'm thinking he's a Veteran who received a dishonorable discharge. Might explain his hostility to people in uniform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could be Chelsea Manning's boyfriend.
Click to expand...

YIKES! Wish you hadn't said that. Bad images.


----------



## regent

It was so simple at one time: it's the communists. But now the Russians are our best friends so that explanation may not work? Maybe the soldier with the dishonorable discharge is better? Wonder how many there are? More importantly we can't blame the 4-F's.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody died as a result of that picture
> 
> Tens of thousands of Americans died because the Vietnam war was misrepresented and claimed to be patriotic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> We have no idea how many Americans died as a result of the treason by Fonda, and it WAS treason. She gave aid and comfort to the enemy during a time of war.
> 
> What it boils down to is neither you, nor any member of your filthy Maoist party cares about American deaths.  You fully support treason.
> 
> Treason is the reason for the democrat party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a single American died or was injured because of Jane Fonda
> 
> 60,000 were killed by the war mongers who sold the American public on an unnecessary war. But because they wrapped themselves in the flag, they were called patriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncensored is what’s wrong with this world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> I mean, you are perfect being a fucking traitor - nothing wrong with that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To bush you Nixon Johnson and hitler maybe
Click to expand...


DERP


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda protested an unjust war
> 
> The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda committed treason. She engaged in war efforts against the United States of America.
> 
> She didn't hold up signs in Hollywood, she flew to Vietnam and made propaganda films to aid the war efforts of Ho Chi Mihn.
> 
> 
> She is a traitor, there is no way around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fought against an unnecessary war that was needlessly killing Americans
> 
> History proved her right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, she committed treason on behalf of the other side and helped those who were actually killing Americans.,
> 
> She should be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She saved more lives bringing the war to an end.
Click to expand...



She save Vietcong lives, the only ones you and your fellow democrats care about.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [That is not treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lying does not change reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treason would be lying to continue a war that killed 60,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, stupid fuck.
> 
> {Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying war against them, or in adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort. No person shall be convicted of treason unless on the testimony of two witnesses to the same overt act, or on confession in open court.}
> 
> You and your fellow Maoists are waging civil war against this nation.
> 
> It's getting to the time for literal bullets to start flying, you need to be put down like the last time you scum rose up in civil war.
> 
> Fucking democrats should have been outlawed then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My, my.....the ignorance that we on the Right have to contend with.
> 
> Obviously that dunce doesn't know that treason is the only crime described in the Constitution.
> 
> Probably  doesn't know what the Constitution is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil disobedience isn’t treason. You’re brainwashed
Click to expand...



You are insane.

Stupid as a brick, but insane as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [That is not treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lying does not change reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treason would be lying to continue a war that killed 60,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, stupid fuck.
> 
> {Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying war against them, or in adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort. No person shall be convicted of treason unless on the testimony of two witnesses to the same overt act, or on confession in open court.}
> 
> You and your fellow Maoists are waging civil war against this nation.
> 
> It's getting to the time for literal bullets to start flying, you need to be put down like the last time you scum rose up in civil war.
> 
> Fucking democrats should have been outlawed then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close you fucking moron
> 
> If it was treason, it would have been prosecuted 45 years ago
Click to expand...



That is the Constitution, shit fer brains.

She wasn't prosecuted because the squishy fish Nixon administration lacked the balls to take on Hollywood. While the excuse was that no formal declaration of war existed, the fact that the NVA held American prisoners of war (and tortured them on the urging of Fonda) belies that notion. There is no statute of limitations for treason, Fonda should still be prosecuted and shot.

Frankly, so should you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda protested an unjust war
> 
> The actions of Fonda and other activists saved lives by turning the public against the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda committed treason. She engaged in war efforts against the United States of America.
> 
> She didn't hold up signs in Hollywood, she flew to Vietnam and made propaganda films to aid the war efforts of Ho Chi Mihn.
> 
> 
> She is a traitor, there is no way around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fought against an unnecessary war that was needlessly killing Americans
> 
> History proved her right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, she committed treason on behalf of the other side and helped those who were actually killing Americans.,
> 
> She should be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She saved more lives bringing the war to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without our heroic Vietnam protestors who fought and died for the cause, tens of thousands more would have been killed in that senseless war
Click to expand...



So, those who fought against America are "heroes," Comrade?

Time for you traitorous fucks to pick up rifles and engage in your Communist revolution straight on.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tuatara said:


> I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.




I have more respect for runny dogshit than any democrat.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if one is against a war they go to hell? Until now I have been against wars but now with Heaven involved, I think wars are great.
> I wonder if my getting a couple of  bone spurs attached to my feet will help me like wars even more? War is the certain path to Heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, Hanoi Jane actually gave aid and comfort to the enemy during the Vietnam war. An act of treason, BTW. She was never prosecuted, but she should have been. She should have been executed as a war criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she was right. You guys talk a lot about not trusting government until it’s your government
Click to expand...



She was right that the Communists are wonderful and America should be destroyed?

There is no reconciliation with you traitors, you must be defeated as the enemies of this nation you are. You democrat scum have done this before.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Esmeralda said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is a hell, it is mean, hateful people who are going there.  Hint, hint. Look in the mirror.
Click to expand...



Like those use anti-aircraft against their own soldiers? Like those who act to have American soldiers tortured and murdered.

You are total scum.

You democrats are enemies of the United States and should be treated as the enemy combatants that you are.


----------



## PredFan

It’s telling that there are a lot of lefties here sticking up for this piece of human garbage. Telling but not surprising they all hate the US military deeply and unwaveringly.

Another reason to hate the left.


----------



## HenryBHough

Scared shitless of meeting, in some eternal place, the thousands of American GIs whose deaths she brought on in her "Hanoi Jane" persona....


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [That is not treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lying does not change reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treason would be lying to continue a war that killed 60,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, stupid fuck.
> 
> {Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying war against them, or in adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort. No person shall be convicted of treason unless on the testimony of two witnesses to the same overt act, or on confession in open court.}
> 
> You and your fellow Maoists are waging civil war against this nation.
> 
> It's getting to the time for literal bullets to start flying, you need to be put down like the last time you scum rose up in civil war.
> 
> Fucking democrats should have been outlawed then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close you fucking moron
> 
> If it was treason, it would have been prosecuted 45 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Constitution, shit fer brains.
> 
> She wasn't prosecuted because the squishy fish Nixon administration lacked the balls to take on Hollywood. While the excuse was that no formal declaration of war existed, the fact that the NVA held American prisoners of war (and tortured them on the urging of Fonda) belies that notion. There is no statute of limitations for treason, Fonda should still be prosecuted and shot.
> 
> Frankly, so should you.
Click to expand...

Evidently wasn't remotely close to treason was it?

She wasn't prosecuted because she broke no laws


----------



## rightwinger

HenryBHough said:


> Scared shitless of meeting, in some eternal place, the thousands of American GIs whose deaths she brought on in her "Hanoi Jane" persona....



Jane Fonda saved lives by helping to end a needless war

Those who lied and advocated more troops were the traitors


----------



## HenryBHough

rightwinger said:


> Evidently wasn't remotely close to treason was it?
> 
> She wasn't prosecuted because she broke no laws



You can't be prosecuted in The USA for killing Americans so long as you do your killing in a foreign country.  Especially one that likes to see Americans killed.


----------



## regent

Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> She's crying because, deep down...someplace she's afraid to look... she knows she's going to Hell when she dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if one is against a war they go to hell? Until now I have been against wars but now with Heaven involved, I think wars are great.
> I wonder if my getting a couple of  bone spurs attached to my feet will help me like wars even more? War is the certain path to Heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, Hanoi Jane actually gave aid and comfort to the enemy during the Vietnam war. An act of treason, BTW. She was never prosecuted, but she should have been. She should have been executed as a war criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she was right. You guys talk a lot about not trusting government until it’s your government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was right that the Communists are wonderful and America should be destroyed?
> 
> There is no reconciliation with you traitors, you must be defeated as the enemies of this nation you are. You democrat scum have done this before.
Click to expand...

There is no talking to anyone who can’t see after all these years the traitors weren’t Muhammad Ali the Dixie chicks and Jane Fonda it was bush Nixon Johnson and the military industrial complex.

You’d a been a great nazi


----------



## sealybobo

PredFan said:


> It’s telling that there are a lot of lefties here sticking up for this piece of human garbage. Telling but not surprising they all hate the US military deeply and unwaveringly.
> 
> Another reason to hate the left.


Nonsense. Did you see Megan Kelly’s ratings are in the shitter so she decided to go after Jane Fonda the American hero. How many lives did she save bringing attention to the fact our government was corrupt.

You guys don’t trust government but then you sure are a loyal sheep


----------



## sealybobo

HenryBHough said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently wasn't remotely close to treason was it?
> 
> She wasn't prosecuted because she broke no laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be prosecuted in The USA for killing Americans so long as you do your killing in a foreign country.  Especially one that likes to see Americans killed.
Click to expand...

Ever see hostels? People pay big money in Europe to kill a white american. They’re so stupid


----------



## Circe

Uncensored2008 said:


> She wasn't prosecuted because the squishy fish Nixon administration lacked the balls to take on Hollywood. While the excuse was that no formal declaration of war existed, the fact that the NVA held American prisoners of war (and tortured them on the urging of Fonda) belies that notion. There is no statute of limitations for treason, Fonda should still be prosecuted and shot.
> 
> Frankly, so should you.



I remember it well, Fonda of course was guilty of treason, duh. It was open and shut. She was never prosecuted for excellent reasons: her father was Henry Fonda, a very popular, very American movie star, and she was a sex pot in the best (okay, worst) Hollywood tradition. In CRUCIAL addition, she was seen as on the side of the protestors of the Vietnam war, and I was one: many a march. I thought it through, young as I was, and realized that if anything was treason, that was, and pulled back some from the excesses of the times. They seriously no kidding could not prosecute her because they were appropriately worried about civil war: Vietnam and the early 1930s were the closest we came in the 20th century to another civil war. It was a near thing, I realized 20 years later: why do you think they stopped the draft? To appease us. It worked.  

Once Fonda was not prosecuted, no one else ever could be, such as Bradley Manning, another open and shut case of obvious treason. But Fonda's case set a precedent. Treason is no longer practically on the books and probably will never have charges brought again on that basis, at least in this century as things are now.

Doesn't matter: the country is no longer united (since Vietnam and seriously since 9/11/2001) so treason isn't a relevant issue. Civil war, yes, treason, old-timey. If we can't even fend off the socialists, it's too late to worry about treason.


----------



## sealybobo

Circe said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't prosecuted because the squishy fish Nixon administration lacked the balls to take on Hollywood. While the excuse was that no formal declaration of war existed, the fact that the NVA held American prisoners of war (and tortured them on the urging of Fonda) belies that notion. There is no statute of limitations for treason, Fonda should still be prosecuted and shot.
> 
> Frankly, so should you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it well, Fonda of course was guilty of treason, duh. It was open and shut. She was never prosecuted for excellent reasons: her father was Henry Fonda, a very popular, very American movie star, and she was a sex pot in the best (okay, worst) Hollywood tradition. In CRUCIAL addition, she was seen as on the side of the protestors of the Vietnam war, and I was one: many a march. I thought it through, young as I was, and realized that if anything was treason, that was, and pulled back some from the excesses of the times. They seriously no kidding could not prosecute her because they were appropriately worried about civil war: Vietnam and the early 1930s were the closest we came in the 20th century to another civil war. It was a near thing, I realized 20 years later: why do you think they stopped the draft? To appease us. It worked.
> 
> Once Fonda was not prosecuted, no one else ever could be, such as Bradley Manning, another open and shut case of obvious treason. But Fonda's case set a precedent. Treason is no longer practically on the books and probably will never have charges brought again on that basis, at least in this century as things are now.
> 
> Doesn't matter: the country is no longer united (since Vietnam and seriously since 9/11/2001) so treason isn't a relevant issue. Civil war, yes, treason, old-timey. If we can't even fend off the socialists, it's too late to worry about treason.
Click to expand...

Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.

Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?


----------



## sealybobo

Circe said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't prosecuted because the squishy fish Nixon administration lacked the balls to take on Hollywood. While the excuse was that no formal declaration of war existed, the fact that the NVA held American prisoners of war (and tortured them on the urging of Fonda) belies that notion. There is no statute of limitations for treason, Fonda should still be prosecuted and shot.
> 
> Frankly, so should you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it well, Fonda of course was guilty of treason, duh. It was open and shut. She was never prosecuted for excellent reasons: her father was Henry Fonda, a very popular, very American movie star, and she was a sex pot in the best (okay, worst) Hollywood tradition. In CRUCIAL addition, she was seen as on the side of the protestors of the Vietnam war, and I was one: many a march. I thought it through, young as I was, and realized that if anything was treason, that was, and pulled back some from the excesses of the times. They seriously no kidding could not prosecute her because they were appropriately worried about civil war: Vietnam and the early 1930s were the closest we came in the 20th century to another civil war. It was a near thing, I realized 20 years later: why do you think they stopped the draft? To appease us. It worked.
> 
> Once Fonda was not prosecuted, no one else ever could be, such as Bradley Manning, another open and shut case of obvious treason. But Fonda's case set a precedent. Treason is no longer practically on the books and probably will never have charges brought again on that basis, at least in this century as things are now.
> 
> Doesn't matter: the country is no longer united (since Vietnam and seriously since 9/11/2001) so treason isn't a relevant issue. Civil war, yes, treason, old-timey. If we can't even fend off the socialists, it's too late to worry about treason.
Click to expand...

Imagine if trump started a war with North Korea and instituted a draft. Would you go? Would you send your kids? Would trump?


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't prosecuted because the squishy fish Nixon administration lacked the balls to take on Hollywood. While the excuse was that no formal declaration of war existed, the fact that the NVA held American prisoners of war (and tortured them on the urging of Fonda) belies that notion. There is no statute of limitations for treason, Fonda should still be prosecuted and shot.
> 
> Frankly, so should you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it well, Fonda of course was guilty of treason, duh. It was open and shut. She was never prosecuted for excellent reasons: her father was Henry Fonda, a very popular, very American movie star, and she was a sex pot in the best (okay, worst) Hollywood tradition. In CRUCIAL addition, she was seen as on the side of the protestors of the Vietnam war, and I was one: many a march. I thought it through, young as I was, and realized that if anything was treason, that was, and pulled back some from the excesses of the times. They seriously no kidding could not prosecute her because they were appropriately worried about civil war: Vietnam and the early 1930s were the closest we came in the 20th century to another civil war. It was a near thing, I realized 20 years later: why do you think they stopped the draft? To appease us. It worked.
> 
> Once Fonda was not prosecuted, no one else ever could be, such as Bradley Manning, another open and shut case of obvious treason. But Fonda's case set a precedent. Treason is no longer practically on the books and probably will never have charges brought again on that basis, at least in this century as things are now.
> 
> Doesn't matter: the country is no longer united (since Vietnam and seriously since 9/11/2001) so treason isn't a relevant issue. Civil war, yes, treason, old-timey. If we can't even fend off the socialists, it's too late to worry about treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if trump started a war with North Korea and instituted a draft. Would you go? Would you send your kids? Would trump?
Click to expand...


I would go....except for these damned heel spurs.....Believe me


----------



## PredFan

sealybobo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s telling that there are a lot of lefties here sticking up for this piece of human garbage. Telling but not surprising they all hate the US military deeply and unwaveringly.
> 
> Another reason to hate the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. Did you see Megan Kelly’s ratings are in the shitter so she decided to go after Jane Fonda the American hero. How many lives did she save bringing attention to the fact our government was corrupt.
> 
> You guys don’t trust government but then you sure are a loyal sheep
Click to expand...


She saved zero lives and probably caused many deaths. The war was unpopular before she gave solace to the enemy, she is a traitor and the fact that you deny the truth shows what a brainless sheep you are.


----------



## rightwinger

PredFan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s telling that there are a lot of lefties here sticking up for this piece of human garbage. Telling but not surprising they all hate the US military deeply and unwaveringly.
> 
> Another reason to hate the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. Did you see Megan Kelly’s ratings are in the shitter so she decided to go after Jane Fonda the American hero. How many lives did she save bringing attention to the fact our government was corrupt.
> 
> You guys don’t trust government but then you sure are a loyal sheep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She saved zero lives and probably caused many deaths. The war was unpopular before she gave solace to the enemy, she is a traitor and the fact that you deny the truth shows what a brainless sheep you are.
Click to expand...


Jane Fonda risked her career to end a senseless war

Her efforts, along with other protestors, put pressure on Washington to end a useless war. If allowed to continue unchallenged....the war probably would have gone on another ten years


----------



## PredFan

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s telling that there are a lot of lefties here sticking up for this piece of human garbage. Telling but not surprising they all hate the US military deeply and unwaveringly.
> 
> Another reason to hate the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. Did you see Megan Kelly’s ratings are in the shitter so she decided to go after Jane Fonda the American hero. How many lives did she save bringing attention to the fact our government was corrupt.
> 
> You guys don’t trust government but then you sure are a loyal sheep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She saved zero lives and probably caused many deaths. The war was unpopular before she gave solace to the enemy, she is a traitor and the fact that you deny the truth shows what a brainless sheep you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda risked her career to end a senseless war
> 
> Her efforts, along with other protestors, put pressure on Washington to end a useless war. If allowed to continue unchallenged....the war probably would have gone on another ten years
Click to expand...


Lame attempt to defend the traitor. It’s pretty disgusting if you, even knowing your severe radical left slant. The war would have ended no differently if Hanoi Jane hadn’t given solace to the enemy. To believe otherwise is epic level ignorance.


----------



## Circe

sealybobo said:


> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?



Nobody paid any attention to that; he was sort of crazy, a black boxer, a big self-promoter.


----------



## rightwinger

Who saved more American lives?


----------



## Circe

sealybobo said:


> Imagine if trump started a war with North Korea and instituted a draft. Would you go? Would you send your kids? Would trump?



There is sure to be war with NoKo, IMO. They want war and they think they can win. Hopefully it will be an air war, because if it's a ground war (in ASIA? Bad move....) there would certainly be a big push to restart conscription, and that would bring up the issue of drafting young women. Then we'd really be in the soup.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.





So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?


Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?


----------



## rightwinger

Circe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if trump started a war with North Korea and instituted a draft. Would you go? Would you send your kids? Would trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is sure to be war with NoKo, IMO. They want war and they think they can win. Hopefully it will be an air war, because if it's a ground war (in ASIA? Bad move....) there would certainly be a big push to restart conscription, and that would bring up the issue of drafting young women. Then we'd really be in the soup.
Click to expand...


North Korea wants no part of a war.......they know it would be the end of their nation

What they want is a deterrent. If you attack us, we can still retaliate and cause harm


----------



## Dogmaphobe

rightwinger said:


> Jane Fonda risked her career to end a senseless war
> 
> Her efforts, along with other protestors, put pressure on Washington to end a useless war. If allowed to continue unchallenged....the war probably would have gone on another ten years




That she did and it was a worthy cause, yet she crossed the line when she supported the North Vietnamese.

Even in groups such as the S.D.S.. there was a struggle between responsible liberals who wanted to keep the message focused on getting our boys home because they were dying unnecessarily and irresponsible leftist radicals who crossed the same line as Fonda. What Fonda did was to give the impression that all those against the war were sympathizing with the North Vietnamese, which wasn't the case.


----------



## rightwinger

Dogmaphobe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda risked her career to end a senseless war
> 
> Her efforts, along with other protestors, put pressure on Washington to end a useless war. If allowed to continue unchallenged....the war probably would have gone on another ten years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That she did and it was a worthy cause, yet she crossed the line when she supported the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Even in groups such as the S.D.S.. there was a struggle between responsible liberals who wanted to keep the message focused on getting our boys home because they were dying unnecessarily and irresponsible leftist radicals who crossed the same line as Fonda. What Fonda did was to give the impression that all those against the war were sympathizing with the North Vietnamese, which wasn't the case.
Click to expand...


Fonda's biggest fault was she could not separate the soldier from the war


----------



## Circe

Dogmaphobe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda risked her career to end a senseless war
> 
> Her efforts, along with other protestors, put pressure on Washington to end a useless war. If allowed to continue unchallenged....the war probably would have gone on another ten years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That she did and it was a worthy cause, yet she crossed the line when she supported the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Even in groups such as the S.D.S.. there was a struggle between responsible liberals who wanted to keep the message focused on getting our boys home because they were dying unnecessarily and irresponsible leftist radicals who crossed the same line as Fonda. What Fonda did was to give the impression that all those against the war were sympathizing with the North Vietnamese, which wasn't the case.
Click to expand...


Right. It was certainly not the case that the main body of protestors were communists. Mainly we wanted to stop our troops dying --- and stop our troops killing foreigners for no sensible reason at all, just murder.  The leaders WERE communists (and I happened to meet most of them and even knew at least one pretty well: no names) and I am not being snarky: they said so and they were proud of it and shouted it over bullhorns. They did want a communist revolution, and again, said so, and the government was pretty afraid of just that. Later I realized it had been an incipient civil war or rebellion, but I don't think that time was nearly as bad as it is right now. The disunity and hatred going on now in this country is like the French Revolution or the 1850s here.

Do any of you who were there then agree with that?


----------



## Marion Morrison

I didn't have much to say, but I just ran across this and knew it belonged here:


----------



## RWNJ

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more respect for Fonda than any military personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more respect for runny dogshit than any democrat.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to step in either.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> [
> Evidently wasn't remotely close to treason was it?
> 
> She wasn't prosecuted because she broke no laws



You already know it was flat out treason. 

Nixon was a pussy. He let the little Goebbels of the leftist propaganda machine shit all over him. He feared the Hollywood Marxists 

Nixon SHOULD have had Jane executed, Tim McVeigh style. Had he shown some balls against the Maoists, the Watergate farce would have never happened. He showed weakness, so the Maoists tore him to shreds.

Nixon failed to grasp that the "loyal opposition" was gone, the democrats were destroyed in 1968, with the Maoists taking the party. democrats are not the opposition, but the enemy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?



I respected Ali.

But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.


----------



## regent

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
Click to expand...

Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.


----------



## sealybobo

regent said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
Click to expand...


They don't trust government unless that government is run by Republicans and they lie us into a bullshit war and then they trust it even when it's proven to be untrustworthy.  

Isn't that weird?  For guys who don't trust the government they sure trusted Dick Chaney Bush and Haloburton and they trusted Nixon Johnson and the Military Industrial Complex.  And they trust Trump and Jeff Sessions.  

Weird.


----------



## RWNJ

regent said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
Click to expand...

There are several 'Urban legend' accounts of Hanoi Jane's treason and treachery. The most popular is attributed to F-4E pilot, Jerry Driscoll. This alleged incident is proveably false, even by Driscoll himself. For the truth in Jane Fonda's crimes and disgusting behavior, read the book titled:   *Aid and Comfort*,   written by Henry and Erika Holzer.

However, the following account is true....
"I was a civilian economic development advisor in Vietnam, and was captured by the North Vietnamese communists in South Vietnam in 1968, and held for over 5 years. I spent 27 months in solitary confinement, one year in a cage in Cambodia, and one year in a "black box" in Hanoi. My North Vietnamese captors deliberately poisoned and murdered a female missionary, a nurse in a leprosarium in Ban me Thuot, South Vietnam, whom I buried in the jungle near the Cambodian border.

At one time, I was weighing approximately 90 lbs. (My normal weight is 170 lbs.) We were Jane Fonda's 'war criminals.'

When Jane Fonda was in Hanoi, I was asked by the camp communist political officer if I would be willing to meet with Jane Fonda. I said yes, for I would like to tell her about the real treatment we POWs received different from the treatment purported by the North Vietnamese, and parroted by Jane Fonda, as "humane and lenient." Because of this, I spent three days on a rocky floor on my knees with outstretched arms with a large amount of steel placed on my hands, and beaten with a bamboo cane till my arms dipped. I had the opportunity to meet with Jane Fonda for a couple of hours after I was released. I asked her if she would be willing to debate me on TV. She did not answer me."


To add insult to injury, when American POWs finally began to return home (some of them having been held captive for up to nine years) and describe the tortures they had endured at the hands of the North Vietnamese, Jane Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes, because they are hypocrites and liars." Fonda said the idea that the POWs she had met in Vietnam had been tortured was "laughable," claiming: "These were not men who had been tortured. These were not men who had been starved. These were not men who had been brainwashed." The POWs who said they had been tortured were "exaggerating, probably for their own self-interest," she asserted. She told audiences that "Never in the history of the United States have POWs come home looking like football players. These football players are no more heroes than Custer was. They're military careerists and professional killers" who are "trying to make themselves look self-righteous, but they are war criminals according to law."

Were Jane Fonda's actions treason, or were they the exercise of a private citizen's right to freedom of speech? At the time, the legal aspects of this question were moot: President Nixon was engaged in trying to wind down American involvement in Vietnam and had to face another election in a few months, so politically he had far more to lose than to gain by making a martyr out of a prominent anti-war activist. (No requirement in either the Constitution or federal law states that the U.S. must be engaged in a declared war -- or any war at all -- before charges of treason can be brought against an individual.)

On the one hand, Jane Fonda provided no tangible military assistance to the North Vietnamese: she divulged no military secrets, she gave them no money or material, and she did not interfere with the operations of the American forces. Her actions, offensive as they were to many, were primarily of propaganda value only. On the other hand, Iva Ikuko Toguri (also known as "Tokyo Rose") was convicted of treason for making propaganda broadcasts on behalf of the Japanese during World War II (although she claimed her betrayal was forced and was eventually pardoned many years later by President Gerald Ford), and Fonda's efforts could fall under the definition of "giving aid and comfort to the enemy." It is also undeniable that some American soldiers came to harm as a direct result of Fonda's actions, an outcome she should reasonably have anticipated.

In 1988, sixteen years after denouncing American soldiers as war criminals and tortured POWs as possessed of overactive imaginations, Fonda met with Vietnam veterans to apologize for her actions. It's interesting to note that this nationally-televised apology (during which she attempted to minimize her actions by characterizing them as "thoughtless and careless") came at a time when New England vets were successfully disrupting a film project she was working on. It's also interesting that not only was this apology delivered sixteen years after the fact, but it has not been offered again since. More than a few have read a huge dollop of self-interest into Fonda's 1988 apology. (Finally, in an interview in 2000, almost thirty years after the fact, Fonda admitted: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. It was just thoughtless.")

Traitor Jane Fonda


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
Click to expand...

If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
Click to expand...


Gads, you're a dunce.

Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'


"Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter. 

But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
Melanie Phillips




The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


None of these embrace that view:
Nazism
Progressivism
Modern liberalism
Communism
Fascsm
or
Socialism


Jot that down.


----------



## rightwinger

RWNJ said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several 'Urban legend' accounts of Hanoi Jane's treason and treachery. The most popular is attributed to F-4E pilot, Jerry Driscoll. This alleged incident is proveably false, even by Driscoll himself. For the truth in Jane Fonda's crimes and disgusting behavior, read the book titled:   *Aid and Comfort*,   written by Henry and Erika Holzer.
> 
> However, the following account is true....
> "I was a civilian economic development advisor in Vietnam, and was captured by the North Vietnamese communists in South Vietnam in 1968, and held for over 5 years. I spent 27 months in solitary confinement, one year in a cage in Cambodia, and one year in a "black box" in Hanoi. My North Vietnamese captors deliberately poisoned and murdered a female missionary, a nurse in a leprosarium in Ban me Thuot, South Vietnam, whom I buried in the jungle near the Cambodian border.
> 
> At one time, I was weighing approximately 90 lbs. (My normal weight is 170 lbs.) We were Jane Fonda's 'war criminals.'
> 
> When Jane Fonda was in Hanoi, I was asked by the camp communist political officer if I would be willing to meet with Jane Fonda. I said yes, for I would like to tell her about the real treatment we POWs received different from the treatment purported by the North Vietnamese, and parroted by Jane Fonda, as "humane and lenient." Because of this, I spent three days on a rocky floor on my knees with outstretched arms with a large amount of steel placed on my hands, and beaten with a bamboo cane till my arms dipped. I had the opportunity to meet with Jane Fonda for a couple of hours after I was released. I asked her if she would be willing to debate me on TV. She did not answer me."
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury, when American POWs finally began to return home (some of them having been held captive for up to nine years) and describe the tortures they had endured at the hands of the North Vietnamese, Jane Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes, because they are hypocrites and liars." Fonda said the idea that the POWs she had met in Vietnam had been tortured was "laughable," claiming: "These were not men who had been tortured. These were not men who had been starved. These were not men who had been brainwashed." The POWs who said they had been tortured were "exaggerating, probably for their own self-interest," she asserted. She told audiences that "Never in the history of the United States have POWs come home looking like football players. These football players are no more heroes than Custer was. They're military careerists and professional killers" who are "trying to make themselves look self-righteous, but they are war criminals according to law."
> 
> Were Jane Fonda's actions treason, or were they the exercise of a private citizen's right to freedom of speech? At the time, the legal aspects of this question were moot: President Nixon was engaged in trying to wind down American involvement in Vietnam and had to face another election in a few months, so politically he had far more to lose than to gain by making a martyr out of a prominent anti-war activist. (No requirement in either the Constitution or federal law states that the U.S. must be engaged in a declared war -- or any war at all -- before charges of treason can be brought against an individual.)
> 
> On the one hand, Jane Fonda provided no tangible military assistance to the North Vietnamese: she divulged no military secrets, she gave them no money or material, and she did not interfere with the operations of the American forces. Her actions, offensive as they were to many, were primarily of propaganda value only. On the other hand, Iva Ikuko Toguri (also known as "Tokyo Rose") was convicted of treason for making propaganda broadcasts on behalf of the Japanese during World War II (although she claimed her betrayal was forced and was eventually pardoned many years later by President Gerald Ford), and Fonda's efforts could fall under the definition of "giving aid and comfort to the enemy." It is also undeniable that some American soldiers came to harm as a direct result of Fonda's actions, an outcome she should reasonably have anticipated.
> 
> In 1988, sixteen years after denouncing American soldiers as war criminals and tortured POWs as possessed of overactive imaginations, Fonda met with Vietnam veterans to apologize for her actions. It's interesting to note that this nationally-televised apology (during which she attempted to minimize her actions by characterizing them as "thoughtless and careless") came at a time when New England vets were successfully disrupting a film project she was working on. It's also interesting that not only was this apology delivered sixteen years after the fact, but it has not been offered again since. More than a few have read a huge dollop of self-interest into Fonda's 1988 apology. (Finally, in an interview in 2000, almost thirty years after the fact, Fonda admitted: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. It was just thoughtless.")
> 
> Traitor Jane Fonda
Click to expand...


Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes

Never realized Fonda was presidential material


----------



## sealybobo

RWNJ said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several 'Urban legend' accounts of Hanoi Jane's treason and treachery. The most popular is attributed to F-4E pilot, Jerry Driscoll. This alleged incident is proveably false, even by Driscoll himself. For the truth in Jane Fonda's crimes and disgusting behavior, read the book titled:   *Aid and Comfort*,   written by Henry and Erika Holzer.
> 
> However, the following account is true....
> "I was a civilian economic development advisor in Vietnam, and was captured by the North Vietnamese communists in South Vietnam in 1968, and held for over 5 years. I spent 27 months in solitary confinement, one year in a cage in Cambodia, and one year in a "black box" in Hanoi. My North Vietnamese captors deliberately poisoned and murdered a female missionary, a nurse in a leprosarium in Ban me Thuot, South Vietnam, whom I buried in the jungle near the Cambodian border.
> 
> At one time, I was weighing approximately 90 lbs. (My normal weight is 170 lbs.) We were Jane Fonda's 'war criminals.'
> 
> When Jane Fonda was in Hanoi, I was asked by the camp communist political officer if I would be willing to meet with Jane Fonda. I said yes, for I would like to tell her about the real treatment we POWs received different from the treatment purported by the North Vietnamese, and parroted by Jane Fonda, as "humane and lenient." Because of this, I spent three days on a rocky floor on my knees with outstretched arms with a large amount of steel placed on my hands, and beaten with a bamboo cane till my arms dipped. I had the opportunity to meet with Jane Fonda for a couple of hours after I was released. I asked her if she would be willing to debate me on TV. She did not answer me."
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury, when American POWs finally began to return home (some of them having been held captive for up to nine years) and describe the tortures they had endured at the hands of the North Vietnamese, Jane Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes, because they are hypocrites and liars." Fonda said the idea that the POWs she had met in Vietnam had been tortured was "laughable," claiming: "These were not men who had been tortured. These were not men who had been starved. These were not men who had been brainwashed." The POWs who said they had been tortured were "exaggerating, probably for their own self-interest," she asserted. She told audiences that "Never in the history of the United States have POWs come home looking like football players. These football players are no more heroes than Custer was. They're military careerists and professional killers" who are "trying to make themselves look self-righteous, but they are war criminals according to law."
> 
> Were Jane Fonda's actions treason, or were they the exercise of a private citizen's right to freedom of speech? At the time, the legal aspects of this question were moot: President Nixon was engaged in trying to wind down American involvement in Vietnam and had to face another election in a few months, so politically he had far more to lose than to gain by making a martyr out of a prominent anti-war activist. (No requirement in either the Constitution or federal law states that the U.S. must be engaged in a declared war -- or any war at all -- before charges of treason can be brought against an individual.)
> 
> On the one hand, Jane Fonda provided no tangible military assistance to the North Vietnamese: she divulged no military secrets, she gave them no money or material, and she did not interfere with the operations of the American forces. Her actions, offensive as they were to many, were primarily of propaganda value only. On the other hand, Iva Ikuko Toguri (also known as "Tokyo Rose") was convicted of treason for making propaganda broadcasts on behalf of the Japanese during World War II (although she claimed her betrayal was forced and was eventually pardoned many years later by President Gerald Ford), and Fonda's efforts could fall under the definition of "giving aid and comfort to the enemy." It is also undeniable that some American soldiers came to harm as a direct result of Fonda's actions, an outcome she should reasonably have anticipated.
> 
> In 1988, sixteen years after denouncing American soldiers as war criminals and tortured POWs as possessed of overactive imaginations, Fonda met with Vietnam veterans to apologize for her actions. It's interesting to note that this nationally-televised apology (during which she attempted to minimize her actions by characterizing them as "thoughtless and careless") came at a time when New England vets were successfully disrupting a film project she was working on. It's also interesting that not only was this apology delivered sixteen years after the fact, but it has not been offered again since. More than a few have read a huge dollop of self-interest into Fonda's 1988 apology. (Finally, in an interview in 2000, almost thirty years after the fact, Fonda admitted: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. It was just thoughtless.")
> 
> Traitor Jane Fonda
Click to expand...



Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.

"But when he said, 'I don't like people who were captured,' then there's a great body -- there's a body of American heroes that I would -- that I would like to see him retract that statement, not about me, but about the others," McCain added.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several 'Urban legend' accounts of Hanoi Jane's treason and treachery. The most popular is attributed to F-4E pilot, Jerry Driscoll. This alleged incident is proveably false, even by Driscoll himself. For the truth in Jane Fonda's crimes and disgusting behavior, read the book titled:   *Aid and Comfort*,   written by Henry and Erika Holzer.
> 
> However, the following account is true....
> "I was a civilian economic development advisor in Vietnam, and was captured by the North Vietnamese communists in South Vietnam in 1968, and held for over 5 years. I spent 27 months in solitary confinement, one year in a cage in Cambodia, and one year in a "black box" in Hanoi. My North Vietnamese captors deliberately poisoned and murdered a female missionary, a nurse in a leprosarium in Ban me Thuot, South Vietnam, whom I buried in the jungle near the Cambodian border.
> 
> At one time, I was weighing approximately 90 lbs. (My normal weight is 170 lbs.) We were Jane Fonda's 'war criminals.'
> 
> When Jane Fonda was in Hanoi, I was asked by the camp communist political officer if I would be willing to meet with Jane Fonda. I said yes, for I would like to tell her about the real treatment we POWs received different from the treatment purported by the North Vietnamese, and parroted by Jane Fonda, as "humane and lenient." Because of this, I spent three days on a rocky floor on my knees with outstretched arms with a large amount of steel placed on my hands, and beaten with a bamboo cane till my arms dipped. I had the opportunity to meet with Jane Fonda for a couple of hours after I was released. I asked her if she would be willing to debate me on TV. She did not answer me."
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury, when American POWs finally began to return home (some of them having been held captive for up to nine years) and describe the tortures they had endured at the hands of the North Vietnamese, Jane Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes, because they are hypocrites and liars." Fonda said the idea that the POWs she had met in Vietnam had been tortured was "laughable," claiming: "These were not men who had been tortured. These were not men who had been starved. These were not men who had been brainwashed." The POWs who said they had been tortured were "exaggerating, probably for their own self-interest," she asserted. She told audiences that "Never in the history of the United States have POWs come home looking like football players. These football players are no more heroes than Custer was. They're military careerists and professional killers" who are "trying to make themselves look self-righteous, but they are war criminals according to law."
> 
> Were Jane Fonda's actions treason, or were they the exercise of a private citizen's right to freedom of speech? At the time, the legal aspects of this question were moot: President Nixon was engaged in trying to wind down American involvement in Vietnam and had to face another election in a few months, so politically he had far more to lose than to gain by making a martyr out of a prominent anti-war activist. (No requirement in either the Constitution or federal law states that the U.S. must be engaged in a declared war -- or any war at all -- before charges of treason can be brought against an individual.)
> 
> On the one hand, Jane Fonda provided no tangible military assistance to the North Vietnamese: she divulged no military secrets, she gave them no money or material, and she did not interfere with the operations of the American forces. Her actions, offensive as they were to many, were primarily of propaganda value only. On the other hand, Iva Ikuko Toguri (also known as "Tokyo Rose") was convicted of treason for making propaganda broadcasts on behalf of the Japanese during World War II (although she claimed her betrayal was forced and was eventually pardoned many years later by President Gerald Ford), and Fonda's efforts could fall under the definition of "giving aid and comfort to the enemy." It is also undeniable that some American soldiers came to harm as a direct result of Fonda's actions, an outcome she should reasonably have anticipated.
> 
> In 1988, sixteen years after denouncing American soldiers as war criminals and tortured POWs as possessed of overactive imaginations, Fonda met with Vietnam veterans to apologize for her actions. It's interesting to note that this nationally-televised apology (during which she attempted to minimize her actions by characterizing them as "thoughtless and careless") came at a time when New England vets were successfully disrupting a film project she was working on. It's also interesting that not only was this apology delivered sixteen years after the fact, but it has not been offered again since. More than a few have read a huge dollop of self-interest into Fonda's 1988 apology. (Finally, in an interview in 2000, almost thirty years after the fact, Fonda admitted: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. It was just thoughtless.")
> 
> Traitor Jane Fonda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes
> 
> Never realized Fonda was presidential material
Click to expand...


How could any Republican who voted for Trump mind her saying that?

Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.

Then he said, 'I don't like people who were captured,'


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several 'Urban legend' accounts of Hanoi Jane's treason and treachery. The most popular is attributed to F-4E pilot, Jerry Driscoll. This alleged incident is proveably false, even by Driscoll himself. For the truth in Jane Fonda's crimes and disgusting behavior, read the book titled:   *Aid and Comfort*,   written by Henry and Erika Holzer.
> 
> However, the following account is true....
> "I was a civilian economic development advisor in Vietnam, and was captured by the North Vietnamese communists in South Vietnam in 1968, and held for over 5 years. I spent 27 months in solitary confinement, one year in a cage in Cambodia, and one year in a "black box" in Hanoi. My North Vietnamese captors deliberately poisoned and murdered a female missionary, a nurse in a leprosarium in Ban me Thuot, South Vietnam, whom I buried in the jungle near the Cambodian border.
> 
> At one time, I was weighing approximately 90 lbs. (My normal weight is 170 lbs.) We were Jane Fonda's 'war criminals.'
> 
> When Jane Fonda was in Hanoi, I was asked by the camp communist political officer if I would be willing to meet with Jane Fonda. I said yes, for I would like to tell her about the real treatment we POWs received different from the treatment purported by the North Vietnamese, and parroted by Jane Fonda, as "humane and lenient." Because of this, I spent three days on a rocky floor on my knees with outstretched arms with a large amount of steel placed on my hands, and beaten with a bamboo cane till my arms dipped. I had the opportunity to meet with Jane Fonda for a couple of hours after I was released. I asked her if she would be willing to debate me on TV. She did not answer me."
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury, when American POWs finally began to return home (some of them having been held captive for up to nine years) and describe the tortures they had endured at the hands of the North Vietnamese, Jane Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes, because they are hypocrites and liars." Fonda said the idea that the POWs she had met in Vietnam had been tortured was "laughable," claiming: "These were not men who had been tortured. These were not men who had been starved. These were not men who had been brainwashed." The POWs who said they had been tortured were "exaggerating, probably for their own self-interest," she asserted. She told audiences that "Never in the history of the United States have POWs come home looking like football players. These football players are no more heroes than Custer was. They're military careerists and professional killers" who are "trying to make themselves look self-righteous, but they are war criminals according to law."
> 
> Were Jane Fonda's actions treason, or were they the exercise of a private citizen's right to freedom of speech? At the time, the legal aspects of this question were moot: President Nixon was engaged in trying to wind down American involvement in Vietnam and had to face another election in a few months, so politically he had far more to lose than to gain by making a martyr out of a prominent anti-war activist. (No requirement in either the Constitution or federal law states that the U.S. must be engaged in a declared war -- or any war at all -- before charges of treason can be brought against an individual.)
> 
> On the one hand, Jane Fonda provided no tangible military assistance to the North Vietnamese: she divulged no military secrets, she gave them no money or material, and she did not interfere with the operations of the American forces. Her actions, offensive as they were to many, were primarily of propaganda value only. On the other hand, Iva Ikuko Toguri (also known as "Tokyo Rose") was convicted of treason for making propaganda broadcasts on behalf of the Japanese during World War II (although she claimed her betrayal was forced and was eventually pardoned many years later by President Gerald Ford), and Fonda's efforts could fall under the definition of "giving aid and comfort to the enemy." It is also undeniable that some American soldiers came to harm as a direct result of Fonda's actions, an outcome she should reasonably have anticipated.
> 
> In 1988, sixteen years after denouncing American soldiers as war criminals and tortured POWs as possessed of overactive imaginations, Fonda met with Vietnam veterans to apologize for her actions. It's interesting to note that this nationally-televised apology (during which she attempted to minimize her actions by characterizing them as "thoughtless and careless") came at a time when New England vets were successfully disrupting a film project she was working on. It's also interesting that not only was this apology delivered sixteen years after the fact, but it has not been offered again since. More than a few have read a huge dollop of self-interest into Fonda's 1988 apology. (Finally, in an interview in 2000, almost thirty years after the fact, Fonda admitted: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. It was just thoughtless.")
> 
> Traitor Jane Fonda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes
> 
> Never realized Fonda was presidential material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could any Republican who voted for Trump mind her saying that?
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> Then he said, 'I don't like people who were captured,'
Click to expand...

Bone Spurs Donnie is hailed as a patriot even though he considers POWs to be losers


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several 'Urban legend' accounts of Hanoi Jane's treason and treachery. The most popular is attributed to F-4E pilot, Jerry Driscoll. This alleged incident is proveably false, even by Driscoll himself. For the truth in Jane Fonda's crimes and disgusting behavior, read the book titled:   *Aid and Comfort*,   written by Henry and Erika Holzer.
> 
> However, the following account is true....
> "I was a civilian economic development advisor in Vietnam, and was captured by the North Vietnamese communists in South Vietnam in 1968, and held for over 5 years. I spent 27 months in solitary confinement, one year in a cage in Cambodia, and one year in a "black box" in Hanoi. My North Vietnamese captors deliberately poisoned and murdered a female missionary, a nurse in a leprosarium in Ban me Thuot, South Vietnam, whom I buried in the jungle near the Cambodian border.
> 
> At one time, I was weighing approximately 90 lbs. (My normal weight is 170 lbs.) We were Jane Fonda's 'war criminals.'
> 
> When Jane Fonda was in Hanoi, I was asked by the camp communist political officer if I would be willing to meet with Jane Fonda. I said yes, for I would like to tell her about the real treatment we POWs received different from the treatment purported by the North Vietnamese, and parroted by Jane Fonda, as "humane and lenient." Because of this, I spent three days on a rocky floor on my knees with outstretched arms with a large amount of steel placed on my hands, and beaten with a bamboo cane till my arms dipped. I had the opportunity to meet with Jane Fonda for a couple of hours after I was released. I asked her if she would be willing to debate me on TV. She did not answer me."
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury, when American POWs finally began to return home (some of them having been held captive for up to nine years) and describe the tortures they had endured at the hands of the North Vietnamese, Jane Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes, because they are hypocrites and liars." Fonda said the idea that the POWs she had met in Vietnam had been tortured was "laughable," claiming: "These were not men who had been tortured. These were not men who had been starved. These were not men who had been brainwashed." The POWs who said they had been tortured were "exaggerating, probably for their own self-interest," she asserted. She told audiences that "Never in the history of the United States have POWs come home looking like football players. These football players are no more heroes than Custer was. They're military careerists and professional killers" who are "trying to make themselves look self-righteous, but they are war criminals according to law."
> 
> Were Jane Fonda's actions treason, or were they the exercise of a private citizen's right to freedom of speech? At the time, the legal aspects of this question were moot: President Nixon was engaged in trying to wind down American involvement in Vietnam and had to face another election in a few months, so politically he had far more to lose than to gain by making a martyr out of a prominent anti-war activist. (No requirement in either the Constitution or federal law states that the U.S. must be engaged in a declared war -- or any war at all -- before charges of treason can be brought against an individual.)
> 
> On the one hand, Jane Fonda provided no tangible military assistance to the North Vietnamese: she divulged no military secrets, she gave them no money or material, and she did not interfere with the operations of the American forces. Her actions, offensive as they were to many, were primarily of propaganda value only. On the other hand, Iva Ikuko Toguri (also known as "Tokyo Rose") was convicted of treason for making propaganda broadcasts on behalf of the Japanese during World War II (although she claimed her betrayal was forced and was eventually pardoned many years later by President Gerald Ford), and Fonda's efforts could fall under the definition of "giving aid and comfort to the enemy." It is also undeniable that some American soldiers came to harm as a direct result of Fonda's actions, an outcome she should reasonably have anticipated.
> 
> In 1988, sixteen years after denouncing American soldiers as war criminals and tortured POWs as possessed of overactive imaginations, Fonda met with Vietnam veterans to apologize for her actions. It's interesting to note that this nationally-televised apology (during which she attempted to minimize her actions by characterizing them as "thoughtless and careless") came at a time when New England vets were successfully disrupting a film project she was working on. It's also interesting that not only was this apology delivered sixteen years after the fact, but it has not been offered again since. More than a few have read a huge dollop of self-interest into Fonda's 1988 apology. (Finally, in an interview in 2000, almost thirty years after the fact, Fonda admitted: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. It was just thoughtless.")
> 
> Traitor Jane Fonda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes
> 
> Never realized Fonda was presidential material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could any Republican who voted for Trump mind her saying that?
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> Then he said, 'I don't like people who were captured,'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bone Spurs Donnie is hailed as a patriot even though he considers POWs to be losers
Click to expand...

Notice not a word from republicans?

Trump even admitted there were no wmds in Iraq. It’s why he won the republican primaries. He told some truths


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda risked her career to end a senseless war
> 
> Her efforts, along with other protestors, put pressure on Washington to end a useless war. If allowed to continue unchallenged....the war probably would have gone on another ten years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That she did and it was a worthy cause, yet she crossed the line when she supported the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Even in groups such as the S.D.S.. there was a struggle between responsible liberals who wanted to keep the message focused on getting our boys home because they were dying unnecessarily and irresponsible leftist radicals who crossed the same line as Fonda. What Fonda did was to give the impression that all those against the war were sympathizing with the North Vietnamese, which wasn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda's biggest fault was she could not separate the soldier from the war
Click to expand...


She was your typical shallow fashion victim. She has no genuine principles, like most Burb Brats suffering from Affluenza, then and now. and that goes for both left and right wing fashion victims. Nothing is ever real to them, just media moments and they move on, like little birds with no attention spans, to the next Thing of the Moment. She was nothing special, and certainly not in the same league with vermin like Kerry, Hillary, Bill, and Obama by a long shot.

The charge of 'treason' is problematic, since no declaration of war was ever issued, one of *my* pet peeves over VN, and a huge mistake. Besides, we hardly had any troops left by the end of 1972. I can find far worse than Fonda, when it comes to real treason. She's irrelevant, and still is.  She had a couple of good roles, owing to excellent direction and writing, that's about it. People still obsessing over her need to get a fricking life. Seriously.


----------



## Picaro

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several 'Urban legend' accounts of Hanoi Jane's treason and treachery. The most popular is attributed to F-4E pilot, Jerry Driscoll. This alleged incident is proveably false, even by Driscoll himself. For the truth in Jane Fonda's crimes and disgusting behavior, read the book titled:   *Aid and Comfort*,   written by Henry and Erika Holzer.
> 
> However, the following account is true....
> "I was a civilian economic development advisor in Vietnam, and was captured by the North Vietnamese communists in South Vietnam in 1968, and held for over 5 years. I spent 27 months in solitary confinement, one year in a cage in Cambodia, and one year in a "black box" in Hanoi. My North Vietnamese captors deliberately poisoned and murdered a female missionary, a nurse in a leprosarium in Ban me Thuot, South Vietnam, whom I buried in the jungle near the Cambodian border.
> 
> At one time, I was weighing approximately 90 lbs. (My normal weight is 170 lbs.) We were Jane Fonda's 'war criminals.'
> 
> When Jane Fonda was in Hanoi, I was asked by the camp communist political officer if I would be willing to meet with Jane Fonda. I said yes, for I would like to tell her about the real treatment we POWs received different from the treatment purported by the North Vietnamese, and parroted by Jane Fonda, as "humane and lenient." Because of this, I spent three days on a rocky floor on my knees with outstretched arms with a large amount of steel placed on my hands, and beaten with a bamboo cane till my arms dipped. I had the opportunity to meet with Jane Fonda for a couple of hours after I was released. I asked her if she would be willing to debate me on TV. She did not answer me."
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury, when American POWs finally began to return home (some of them having been held captive for up to nine years) and describe the tortures they had endured at the hands of the North Vietnamese, Jane Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes, because they are hypocrites and liars." Fonda said the idea that the POWs she had met in Vietnam had been tortured was "laughable," claiming: "These were not men who had been tortured. These were not men who had been starved. These were not men who had been brainwashed." The POWs who said they had been tortured were "exaggerating, probably for their own self-interest," she asserted. She told audiences that "Never in the history of the United States have POWs come home looking like football players. These football players are no more heroes than Custer was. They're military careerists and professional killers" who are "trying to make themselves look self-righteous, but they are war criminals according to law."
> 
> Were Jane Fonda's actions treason, or were they the exercise of a private citizen's right to freedom of speech? At the time, the legal aspects of this question were moot: President Nixon was engaged in trying to wind down American involvement in Vietnam and had to face another election in a few months, so politically he had far more to lose than to gain by making a martyr out of a prominent anti-war activist. (No requirement in either the Constitution or federal law states that the U.S. must be engaged in a declared war -- or any war at all -- before charges of treason can be brought against an individual.)
> 
> On the one hand, Jane Fonda provided no tangible military assistance to the North Vietnamese: she divulged no military secrets, she gave them no money or material, and she did not interfere with the operations of the American forces. Her actions, offensive as they were to many, were primarily of propaganda value only. On the other hand, Iva Ikuko Toguri (also known as "Tokyo Rose") was convicted of treason for making propaganda broadcasts on behalf of the Japanese during World War II (although she claimed her betrayal was forced and was eventually pardoned many years later by President Gerald Ford), and Fonda's efforts could fall under the definition of "giving aid and comfort to the enemy." It is also undeniable that some American soldiers came to harm as a direct result of Fonda's actions, an outcome she should reasonably have anticipated.
> 
> In 1988, sixteen years after denouncing American soldiers as war criminals and tortured POWs as possessed of overactive imaginations, Fonda met with Vietnam veterans to apologize for her actions. It's interesting to note that this nationally-televised apology (during which she attempted to minimize her actions by characterizing them as "thoughtless and careless") came at a time when New England vets were successfully disrupting a film project she was working on. It's also interesting that not only was this apology delivered sixteen years after the fact, but it has not been offered again since. More than a few have read a huge dollop of self-interest into Fonda's 1988 apology. (Finally, in an interview in 2000, almost thirty years after the fact, Fonda admitted: "I will go to my grave regretting the photograph of me in an anti-aircraft carrier, which looks like I was trying to shoot at American planes. It hurt so many soldiers. It galvanized such hostility. It was the most horrible thing I could possibly have done. It was just thoughtless.")
> 
> Traitor Jane Fonda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda quickly told the country that they should "not hail the POWs as heroes
> 
> Never realized Fonda was presidential material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could any Republican who voted for Trump mind her saying that?
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> Then he said, 'I don't like people who were captured,'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bone Spurs Donnie is hailed as a patriot even though he considers POWs to be losers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice not a word from republicans?
> 
> Trump even admitted there were no wmds in Iraq. It’s why he won the republican primaries. He told some truths
Click to expand...


So what? Saddam had already done far more than enough to justify wiping his sorry ass out, didn't need no 'wmds' to justify it. Besides, he himself insisted he had them, so your argument is just silly.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda risked her career to end a senseless war
> 
> Her efforts, along with other protestors, put pressure on Washington to end a useless war. If allowed to continue unchallenged....the war probably would have gone on another ten years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That she did and it was a worthy cause, yet she crossed the line when she supported the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Even in groups such as the S.D.S.. there was a struggle between responsible liberals who wanted to keep the message focused on getting our boys home because they were dying unnecessarily and irresponsible leftist radicals who crossed the same line as Fonda. What Fonda did was to give the impression that all those against the war were sympathizing with the North Vietnamese, which wasn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda's biggest fault was she could not separate the soldier from the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was your typical shallow fashion victim. She has no genuine principles, like most Burb Brats suffering from affluence, and that goes for both left and right wing fashion victims. Nothing is ever real to them, just media moments and they move on, like little birds with no attention spans, to the next Thing of the Moment. She was nothing special, and certainly not in the same league with vermin like Kerry, Hillary, Bill, and Obama by a long shot.
> 
> The charge of 'treason' is problematic, since no declaration of war was ever issued, one of *my* pet peeves over VN, and a huge mistake. Besides, we hardly had any troops left by the end of 1972. I can find far worse than Fonda, when it comes to real treason. She's irrelevant, and still is.  She had a couple of good roles, owing to excellent direction and writing, that's about it. People still obsessing over her need to get a fricking life. Seriously.
Click to expand...

Actually, Jane was raised as Hollywood royalty
Parts just fell into her lap because Henry Fonda was her father

Easiest thing would be just to wrap herself in the flag, support the war and let the money flow in. That is what most in Hollywood did

Instead, she risked it all. Fought against an unjustifiable war. Called out the military industrial complex. Helped end a war before it took more lives


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
Click to expand...

When did America have free markets?


PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
Click to expand...

MacArthur never said classical liberalism just liberalism. Course he was a government school graduate and a conservative, so knew little. Good thing he wasn't elected president.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda risked her career to end a senseless war
> 
> Her efforts, along with other protestors, put pressure on Washington to end a useless war. If allowed to continue unchallenged....the war probably would have gone on another ten years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That she did and it was a worthy cause, yet she crossed the line when she supported the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Even in groups such as the S.D.S.. there was a struggle between responsible liberals who wanted to keep the message focused on getting our boys home because they were dying unnecessarily and irresponsible leftist radicals who crossed the same line as Fonda. What Fonda did was to give the impression that all those against the war were sympathizing with the North Vietnamese, which wasn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda's biggest fault was she could not separate the soldier from the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was your typical shallow fashion victim. She has no genuine principles, like most Burb Brats suffering from affluence, and that goes for both left and right wing fashion victims. Nothing is ever real to them, just media moments and they move on, like little birds with no attention spans, to the next Thing of the Moment. She was nothing special, and certainly not in the same league with vermin like Kerry, Hillary, Bill, and Obama by a long shot.
> 
> The charge of 'treason' is problematic, since no declaration of war was ever issued, one of *my* pet peeves over VN, and a huge mistake. Besides, we hardly had any troops left by the end of 1972. I can find far worse than Fonda, when it comes to real treason. She's irrelevant, and still is.  She had a couple of good roles, owing to excellent direction and writing, that's about it. People still obsessing over her need to get a fricking life. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Jane was raised as Hollywood royalty
> Parts just fell into her lap because Henry Fonda was her father
> 
> Easiest thing would be just to wrap herself in the flag, support the war and let the money flow in. That is what most in Hollywood did
> 
> Instead, she risked it all. Fought against an unjustifiable war. Called out the military industrial complex. Helped end a war before it took more lives
Click to expand...


lol rubbish, she just went along with her dope addled hippie friends, mostly other Burb Brat rich kids, here peer group. She didn't help anything, she just attention whored for herself, is all. She still does. She never risked anything.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda risked her career to end a senseless war
> 
> Her efforts, along with other protestors, put pressure on Washington to end a useless war. If allowed to continue unchallenged....the war probably would have gone on another ten years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That she did and it was a worthy cause, yet she crossed the line when she supported the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Even in groups such as the S.D.S.. there was a struggle between responsible liberals who wanted to keep the message focused on getting our boys home because they were dying unnecessarily and irresponsible leftist radicals who crossed the same line as Fonda. What Fonda did was to give the impression that all those against the war were sympathizing with the North Vietnamese, which wasn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda's biggest fault was she could not separate the soldier from the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was your typical shallow fashion victim. She has no genuine principles, like most Burb Brats suffering from affluence, and that goes for both left and right wing fashion victims. Nothing is ever real to them, just media moments and they move on, like little birds with no attention spans, to the next Thing of the Moment. She was nothing special, and certainly not in the same league with vermin like Kerry, Hillary, Bill, and Obama by a long shot.
> 
> The charge of 'treason' is problematic, since no declaration of war was ever issued, one of *my* pet peeves over VN, and a huge mistake. Besides, we hardly had any troops left by the end of 1972. I can find far worse than Fonda, when it comes to real treason. She's irrelevant, and still is.  She had a couple of good roles, owing to excellent direction and writing, that's about it. People still obsessing over her need to get a fricking life. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Jane was raised as Hollywood royalty
> Parts just fell into her lap because Henry Fonda was her father
> 
> Easiest thing would be just to wrap herself in the flag, support the war and let the money flow in. That is what most in Hollywood did
> 
> Instead, she risked it all. Fought against an unjustifiable war. Called out the military industrial complex. Helped end a war before it took more lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol rubbish, she just went along with her dope addled hippie friends, mostly other Burb Brat rich kids, here peer group. She didn't help anything, she just attention whored for herself, is all. She still does. She never risked anything.
Click to expand...

Those "dope addled hippie friends" turned out to be right in their assessment of the war


----------



## Uncensored2008

regent said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
Click to expand...



Not all participants, just those who are literate enough to read the Constitution.

You Maoists are left behind.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That she did and it was a worthy cause, yet she crossed the line when she supported the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Even in groups such as the S.D.S.. there was a struggle between responsible liberals who wanted to keep the message focused on getting our boys home because they were dying unnecessarily and irresponsible leftist radicals who crossed the same line as Fonda. What Fonda did was to give the impression that all those against the war were sympathizing with the North Vietnamese, which wasn't the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonda's biggest fault was she could not separate the soldier from the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was your typical shallow fashion victim. She has no genuine principles, like most Burb Brats suffering from affluence, and that goes for both left and right wing fashion victims. Nothing is ever real to them, just media moments and they move on, like little birds with no attention spans, to the next Thing of the Moment. She was nothing special, and certainly not in the same league with vermin like Kerry, Hillary, Bill, and Obama by a long shot.
> 
> The charge of 'treason' is problematic, since no declaration of war was ever issued, one of *my* pet peeves over VN, and a huge mistake. Besides, we hardly had any troops left by the end of 1972. I can find far worse than Fonda, when it comes to real treason. She's irrelevant, and still is.  She had a couple of good roles, owing to excellent direction and writing, that's about it. People still obsessing over her need to get a fricking life. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Jane was raised as Hollywood royalty
> Parts just fell into her lap because Henry Fonda was her father
> 
> Easiest thing would be just to wrap herself in the flag, support the war and let the money flow in. That is what most in Hollywood did
> 
> Instead, she risked it all. Fought against an unjustifiable war. Called out the military industrial complex. Helped end a war before it took more lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol rubbish, she just went along with her dope addled hippie friends, mostly other Burb Brat rich kids, here peer group. She didn't help anything, she just attention whored for herself, is all. She still does. She never risked anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "dope addled hippie friends" turned out to be right in their assessment of the war
Click to expand...



Irrelevant to the absolute and irrefutable fact that Fonda committed treason, which endears her to gutter scum like you.

There is no reconciliation with you Maoists. You are the sworn enemy of the United States. We will utterly defeat you as we did last time you rose up in civil war, or you will defeat us and end this nation once and for all.

You are not the opposition, you are the enemy. You are far more dangerous than Hitler or Mussolini and must be treated as they were.


----------



## Picaro

regent said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
Click to expand...


the Founders didn't, but the history of a Supreme Court making up fake law, and now with assorted judges claiming the power to invalidate state laws passed by voters and making up their own laws based on their personal biases and sexual fetishes, along with political Parties on the faux 'Left' now openly hiring violent street thugs by running ads in papers to disrupt legitimate assemblies, and Democrats now all about supporting assassinations of police officers, it seems it's now pretty much anybody claiming whatever they want to now, just as in the Wiemar Republic.years in Germany. We know how that turned out, so you commies might want to be careful what you wish for. Those street thugs you Burb Brats worship aren't very reliable allies and they won't like being used as fodder just for your personal whims, they will turn around and take you down at the drop of a hat; they want a payday, and with no police to protect your tantrums they will pick over your dead bodies for loot; they just want loot, they don't care about your silly assed pretensions. The stupid hippies in the '60's thought those biker scum were just wonderful and 'on their side', but we know how it went when the dopers thought they had a private 'army' in the scum. Turns out they didn't give two shits about your political fantasies.


----------



## Picaro

Uncensored2008 said:


> There is no reconciliation with you Maoists. You are the sworn enemy of the United States. We will utterly defeat you as we did last time you rose up in civil war, or you will defeat us and end this nation once and for all.
> 
> You are not the opposition, you are the enemy. You are far more dangerous than Hitler or Mussolini and must be treated as they were.



They certainly are becoming just that, thanks to decades of indulging the brats, which only encouraged them to more and more radical rubbish. They can only tear down social structures, but they can never build viable ones, since they have no principles or real empathy for other humans, just narcissistic delusions of grandeur and drug addled desensitization to even the murders of children by the 10's of millions and a fascination with suicide. only they're cowards and don't want to die alone, so they try and take out everybody else with them.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Those "dope addled hippie friends" turned out to be right in their assessment of the war



No, they weren't right about anything. They just spent decades running around claiming they were, to hide the fact they just caused far more deaths and misery than they prevented, and of course still do; now they have just doubled and tripled down on how many they get killed with their piss ant sniveling and hatred


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Founders didn't, but the history of a Supreme Court making up fake law, and now with assorted judges claiming the power to invalidate state laws passed by voters and making up their own laws based on their personal biases and sexual fetishes, along with political Parties on the faux 'Left' now openly hiring violent street thugs by running ads in papers to disrupt legitimate assemblies, and Democrats now all about supporting assassinations of police officers, it seems it's now pretty much anybody claiming whatever they want to now, just as in the Wiemar Republic.years in Germany. We know how that turned out, so you commies might want to be careful what you wish for. Those street thugs you Burb Brats worship aren't very reliable allies and they won't like being used as fodder just for your personal whims, they will turn around and take you down at the drop of a hat; they want a payday, and with no police to protect your tantrums they will pick over your dead bodies for loot; they just want loot, they don't care about your silly assed pretensions. The stupid hippies in the '60's thought those biker scum were just wonderful and 'on their side', but we know how it went when the dopers thought they had a private 'army' in the scum. Turns out they didn't give two shits about your political fantasies.
Click to expand...

I stopped reading after I read your third lie. I wonder how many total lies you told. I’ll never know because I stopped reading that crap you wrote


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search


Don't worry Hotcakes, you'll be in her shoes someday....


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fonda's biggest fault was she could not separate the soldier from the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was your typical shallow fashion victim. She has no genuine principles, like most Burb Brats suffering from affluence, and that goes for both left and right wing fashion victims. Nothing is ever real to them, just media moments and they move on, like little birds with no attention spans, to the next Thing of the Moment. She was nothing special, and certainly not in the same league with vermin like Kerry, Hillary, Bill, and Obama by a long shot.
> 
> The charge of 'treason' is problematic, since no declaration of war was ever issued, one of *my* pet peeves over VN, and a huge mistake. Besides, we hardly had any troops left by the end of 1972. I can find far worse than Fonda, when it comes to real treason. She's irrelevant, and still is.  She had a couple of good roles, owing to excellent direction and writing, that's about it. People still obsessing over her need to get a fricking life. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Jane was raised as Hollywood royalty
> Parts just fell into her lap because Henry Fonda was her father
> 
> Easiest thing would be just to wrap herself in the flag, support the war and let the money flow in. That is what most in Hollywood did
> 
> Instead, she risked it all. Fought against an unjustifiable war. Called out the military industrial complex. Helped end a war before it took more lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol rubbish, she just went along with her dope addled hippie friends, mostly other Burb Brat rich kids, here peer group. She didn't help anything, she just attention whored for herself, is all. She still does. She never risked anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "dope addled hippie friends" turned out to be right in their assessment of the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the absolute and irrefutable fact that Fonda committed treason, which endears her to gutter scum like you.
> 
> There is no reconciliation with you Maoists. You are the sworn enemy of the United States. We will utterly defeat you as we did last time you rose up in civil war, or you will defeat us and end this nation once and for all.
> 
> You are not the opposition, you are the enemy. You are far more dangerous than Hitler or Mussolini and must be treated as they were.
Click to expand...


Repeatedly saying it does not make it true
Jane Fonda not only did not commit treason, she was not even close

Lets look at it this way........Richard Nixon despised Fonda and the anti-war crowd. If he could have made the charges stick, he would have done so


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fonda's biggest fault was she could not separate the soldier from the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was your typical shallow fashion victim. She has no genuine principles, like most Burb Brats suffering from affluence, and that goes for both left and right wing fashion victims. Nothing is ever real to them, just media moments and they move on, like little birds with no attention spans, to the next Thing of the Moment. She was nothing special, and certainly not in the same league with vermin like Kerry, Hillary, Bill, and Obama by a long shot.
> 
> The charge of 'treason' is problematic, since no declaration of war was ever issued, one of *my* pet peeves over VN, and a huge mistake. Besides, we hardly had any troops left by the end of 1972. I can find far worse than Fonda, when it comes to real treason. She's irrelevant, and still is.  She had a couple of good roles, owing to excellent direction and writing, that's about it. People still obsessing over her need to get a fricking life. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Jane was raised as Hollywood royalty
> Parts just fell into her lap because Henry Fonda was her father
> 
> Easiest thing would be just to wrap herself in the flag, support the war and let the money flow in. That is what most in Hollywood did
> 
> Instead, she risked it all. Fought against an unjustifiable war. Called out the military industrial complex. Helped end a war before it took more lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol rubbish, she just went along with her dope addled hippie friends, mostly other Burb Brat rich kids, here peer group. She didn't help anything, she just attention whored for herself, is all. She still does. She never risked anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "dope addled hippie friends" turned out to be right in their assessment of the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the absolute and irrefutable fact that Fonda committed treason, which endears her to gutter scum like you.
> 
> There is no reconciliation with you Maoists. You are the sworn enemy of the United States. We will utterly defeat you as we did last time you rose up in civil war, or you will defeat us and end this nation once and for all.
> 
> You are not the opposition, you are the enemy. You are far more dangerous than Hitler or Mussolini and must be treated as they were.
Click to expand...


5 Point violation

You neglected to mention Pol Pot


----------



## sedwin

Katzndogz said:


> The burden of evil people is to be afraid to die.   It is part of the punishment for living lives of evil.


That is a truly ridiculous statement.


----------



## sedwin

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda risked her career to end a senseless war
> 
> Her efforts, along with other protestors, put pressure on Washington to end a useless war. If allowed to continue unchallenged....the war probably would have gone on another ten years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That she did and it was a worthy cause, yet she crossed the line when she supported the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Even in groups such as the S.D.S.. there was a struggle between responsible liberals who wanted to keep the message focused on getting our boys home because they were dying unnecessarily and irresponsible leftist radicals who crossed the same line as Fonda. What Fonda did was to give the impression that all those against the war were sympathizing with the North Vietnamese, which wasn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fonda's biggest fault was she could not separate the soldier from the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was your typical shallow fashion victim. She has no genuine principles, like most Burb Brats suffering from affluence, and that goes for both left and right wing fashion victims. Nothing is ever real to them, just media moments and they move on, like little birds with no attention spans, to the next Thing of the Moment. She was nothing special, and certainly not in the same league with vermin like Kerry, Hillary, Bill, and Obama by a long shot.
> 
> The charge of 'treason' is problematic, since no declaration of war was ever issued, one of *my* pet peeves over VN, and a huge mistake. Besides, we hardly had any troops left by the end of 1972. I can find far worse than Fonda, when it comes to real treason. She's irrelevant, and still is.  She had a couple of good roles, owing to excellent direction and writing, that's about it. People still obsessing over her need to get a fricking life. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Jane was raised as Hollywood royalty
> Parts just fell into her lap because Henry Fonda was her father
> 
> Easiest thing would be just to wrap herself in the flag, support the war and let the money flow in. That is what most in Hollywood did
> 
> Instead, she risked it all. Fought against an unjustifiable war. Called out the military industrial complex. Helped end a war before it took more lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol rubbish, she just went along with her dope addled hippie friends, mostly other Burb Brat rich kids, here peer group. She didn't help anything, she just attention whored for herself, is all. She still does. She never risked anything.
Click to expand...

So to be clear, Fonda did a photo shoot for reporters and then was blamed for what?  The "optics" seen by the right were "treason?"  Therefore she is an evil left-wing hippie.
In the meantime, Trump avoided the draft 5 times, claiming his "heel hurt" too much to serve and then trashed heroes like McCain and Gold Star families.....which makes him paladin of right-wing, virtue?
It seems many people really have no 'morality' or 'principles' at all but merely substitute 'hatred for the other team' instead.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did America have free markets?
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MacArthur never said classical liberalism just liberalism. Course he was a government school graduate and a conservative, so knew little. Good thing he wasn't elected president.
Click to expand...



When did you ever have American values?


----------



## sedwin

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
Click to expand...

It's always amusing to see someone "define" their opponents in a negative way, especially when they quote people who agree with them and stand in stark opposition to "the other team."  Perhaps we would all be better if we defined ourselves and not others. - me (lol)


----------



## PoliticalChic

sedwin said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always amusing to see someone "define" their opponents in a negative way, especially when they quote people who agree with them and stand in stark opposition to "the other team."  Perhaps we would all be better if we defined ourselves and not others. - me (lol)
Click to expand...




Clearly you could find no way to dispute my post.

Perhaps you're a moron.

Could be?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> sedwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always amusing to see someone "define" their opponents in a negative way, especially when they quote people who agree with them and stand in stark opposition to "the other team."  Perhaps we would all be better if we defined ourselves and not others. - me (lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you could find no way to dispute my post.
> 
> Perhaps you're a moron.
> 
> Could be?
Click to expand...


Trolling early this morning


----------



## sedwin

PoliticalChic said:


> sedwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always amusing to see someone "define" their opponents in a negative way, especially when they quote people who agree with them and stand in stark opposition to "the other team."  Perhaps we would all be better if we defined ourselves and not others. - me (lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you could find no way to dispute my post.
> 
> Perhaps you're a moron.
> 
> Could be?
Click to expand...


So your "argument" is to call me names like a child on a schoolyard?  I disputed the FACT that you feel entitled to "define" others opinions based upon your own bias, and using quotes by only those who agree with you.

Hey, let me try.  Conservatism is defined as racism.  Clearly, I wrote it so it must be true.  See how that works?

Your comments bring nothing but hatred to anyone who does not hold the exact same opinions as yourself.  It's simply childish behavior - nothing more.


----------



## rightwinger

sedwin said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sedwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always amusing to see someone "define" their opponents in a negative way, especially when they quote people who agree with them and stand in stark opposition to "the other team."  Perhaps we would all be better if we defined ourselves and not others. - me (lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you could find no way to dispute my post.
> 
> Perhaps you're a moron.
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your "argument" is to call me names like a child on a schoolyard?  I disputed the FACT that you feel entitled to "define" others opinions based upon your own bias, and using quotes by only those who agree with you.
> 
> Hey, let me try.  Conservatism is defined as racism.  Clearly, I wrote it so it must be true.  See how that works?
> 
> Your comments bring nothing but hatred to anyone who does not hold the exact same opinions as yourself.  It's simply childish behavior - nothing more.
Click to expand...


Consider yourself lucky

She usually will try to cut and paste you to death


----------



## PoliticalChic

sedwin said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sedwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on *individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.*
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always amusing to see someone "define" their opponents in a negative way, especially when they quote people who agree with them and stand in stark opposition to "the other team."  Perhaps we would all be better if we defined ourselves and not others. - me (lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you could find no way to dispute my post.
> 
> Perhaps you're a moron.
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your "argument" is to call me names like a child on a schoolyard?  I disputed the FACT that you feel entitled to "define" others opinions based upon your own bias, and using quotes by only those who agree with you.
> 
> Hey, let me try.  Conservatism is defined as racism.  Clearly, I wrote it so it must be true.  See how that works?
> 
> Your comments bring nothing but hatred to anyone who does not hold the exact same opinions as yourself.  It's simply childish behavior - nothing more.
Click to expand...



Soooo....we are in agreement...you're a moron?

OK, OK....stop begging.

You can have a second chance.

Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'


"Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.

But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
Melanie Phillips




The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


None of these embrace that view:
Nazism
Progressivism
Modern liberalism
Communism
Fascsm
or
Socialism



You're on.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> sedwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sedwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on *individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.*
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always amusing to see someone "define" their opponents in a negative way, especially when they quote people who agree with them and stand in stark opposition to "the other team."  Perhaps we would all be better if we defined ourselves and not others. - me (lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you could find no way to dispute my post.
> 
> Perhaps you're a moron.
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your "argument" is to call me names like a child on a schoolyard?  I disputed the FACT that you feel entitled to "define" others opinions based upon your own bias, and using quotes by only those who agree with you.
> 
> Hey, let me try.  Conservatism is defined as racism.  Clearly, I wrote it so it must be true.  See how that works?
> 
> Your comments bring nothing but hatred to anyone who does not hold the exact same opinions as yourself.  It's simply childish behavior - nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....we are in agreement...you're a moron?
> 
> OK, OK....stop begging.
> 
> You can have a second chance.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> 
> You're on.
Click to expand...


The cut and pastes start...

Normally PC will cut and paste first, then cut and paste some more and then start calling you names
This time she started with namecalling


----------



## regent

sealybobo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Founders didn't, but the history of a Supreme Court making up fake law, and now with assorted judges claiming the power to invalidate state laws passed by voters and making up their own laws based on their personal biases and sexual fetishes, along with political Parties on the faux 'Left' now openly hiring violent street thugs by running ads in papers to disrupt legitimate assemblies, and Democrats now all about supporting assassinations of police officers, it seems it's now pretty much anybody claiming whatever they want to now, just as in the Wiemar Republic.years in Germany. We know how that turned out, so you commies might want to be careful what you wish for. Those street thugs you Burb Brats worship aren't very reliable allies and they won't like being used as fodder just for your personal whims, they will turn around and take you down at the drop of a hat; they want a payday, and with no police to protect your tantrums they will pick over your dead bodies for loot; they just want loot, they don't care about your silly assed pretensions. The stupid hippies in the '60's thought those biker scum were just wonderful and 'on their side', but we know how it went when the dopers thought they had a private 'army' in the scum. Turns out they didn't give two shits about your political fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after I read your third lie. I wonder how many total lies you told. I’ll never know because I stopped reading that crap you wrote
Click to expand...

Liberals fought the conservative Marbury Supreme Court decision, but it came to pass, and is now accepted.


----------



## Picaro

sealybobo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Founders didn't, but the history of a Supreme Court making up fake law, and now with assorted judges claiming the power to invalidate state laws passed by voters and making up their own laws based on their personal biases and sexual fetishes, along with political Parties on the faux 'Left' now openly hiring violent street thugs by running ads in papers to disrupt legitimate assemblies, and Democrats now all about supporting assassinations of police officers, it seems it's now pretty much anybody claiming whatever they want to now, just as in the Wiemar Republic.years in Germany. We know how that turned out, so you commies might want to be careful what you wish for. Those street thugs you Burb Brats worship aren't very reliable allies and they won't like being used as fodder just for your personal whims, they will turn around and take you down at the drop of a hat; they want a payday, and with no police to protect your tantrums they will pick over your dead bodies for loot; they just want loot, they don't care about your silly assed pretensions. The stupid hippies in the '60's thought those biker scum were just wonderful and 'on their side', but we know how it went when the dopers thought they had a private 'army' in the scum. Turns out they didn't give two shits about your political fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after I read your third lie. I wonder how many total lies you told. I’ll never know because I stopped reading that crap you wrote
Click to expand...


It's entertaining how you gimp deviants and commies think we care about your opinions. lol


----------



## Picaro

sedwin said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the reason Fonda was never charged with treason or other crime, may be because of the publicity and citizen controversy that  it would arouse. not something the Republicans wanted at the time? To get people thinking about that war and the arguments pro and con might have been  a loser for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you feel that communist.....er, government ....school has been successful in its purpose?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt must be quite happy with himself, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to be president might as well be the best.
> Hard to believe that West Point, Annapolis, Coast Guard and Air Force Academy are communist. But you're never wrong. Of course, it was West Point graduate, MacArthur, that said the nation was founded on liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Classical liberalism, not the tyranny that now calls itself 'liberal.'
> 
> 
> "Classical liberalism, the optimistic doctrine that gave us liberty, democracy, progress, was a moral project. It held that human society could always better itself by encouraging the good and diminishing the bad. It rested, therefore, on a very clear understanding that there was a higher cause than self-realization: that there were such things as right and wrong and that the former should be preferred over the latter.
> 
> But the belief that autonomous individuals had the right to make subjective judgment about what was right for them in pursuit of their unchallengeable entitlement to happiness destroyed that understanding. Progressives interpreted liberty as license, thus destroying the moral rules that make freedom a virtue."
> Melanie Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation, with a view to classical liberalism, was founded on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> None of these embrace that view:
> Nazism
> Progressivism
> Modern liberalism
> Communism
> Fascsm
> or
> Socialism
> 
> 
> Jot that down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always amusing to see someone "define" their opponents in a negative way, especially when they quote people who agree with them and stand in stark opposition to "the other team."  Perhaps we would all be better if we defined ourselves and not others. - me (lol)
Click to expand...


The definitions are considered 'positive' to your ilk, so your sniveling isn't registering as anything but fake news.


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Founders didn't, but the history of a Supreme Court making up fake law, and now with assorted judges claiming the power to invalidate state laws passed by voters and making up their own laws based on their personal biases and sexual fetishes, along with political Parties on the faux 'Left' now openly hiring violent street thugs by running ads in papers to disrupt legitimate assemblies, and Democrats now all about supporting assassinations of police officers, it seems it's now pretty much anybody claiming whatever they want to now, just as in the Wiemar Republic.years in Germany. We know how that turned out, so you commies might want to be careful what you wish for. Those street thugs you Burb Brats worship aren't very reliable allies and they won't like being used as fodder just for your personal whims, they will turn around and take you down at the drop of a hat; they want a payday, and with no police to protect your tantrums they will pick over your dead bodies for loot; they just want loot, they don't care about your silly assed pretensions. The stupid hippies in the '60's thought those biker scum were just wonderful and 'on their side', but we know how it went when the dopers thought they had a private 'army' in the scum. Turns out they didn't give two shits about your political fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after I read your third lie. I wonder how many total lies you told. I’ll never know because I stopped reading that crap you wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's entertaining how you gimp deviants and commies think we care about your opinions. lol
Click to expand...


Its funny how you think we are communists.  What you are is a pawn in the game of life.  Ok maybe not a pawn.  A pawn would be a poor person living in India or Detroit.  You are a Knight.  You can only go up one and over 2 or up 2 and over 1.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Founders didn't, but the history of a Supreme Court making up fake law, and now with assorted judges claiming the power to invalidate state laws passed by voters and making up their own laws based on their personal biases and sexual fetishes, along with political Parties on the faux 'Left' now openly hiring violent street thugs by running ads in papers to disrupt legitimate assemblies, and Democrats now all about supporting assassinations of police officers, it seems it's now pretty much anybody claiming whatever they want to now, just as in the Wiemar Republic.years in Germany. We know how that turned out, so you commies might want to be careful what you wish for. Those street thugs you Burb Brats worship aren't very reliable allies and they won't like being used as fodder just for your personal whims, they will turn around and take you down at the drop of a hat; they want a payday, and with no police to protect your tantrums they will pick over your dead bodies for loot; they just want loot, they don't care about your silly assed pretensions. The stupid hippies in the '60's thought those biker scum were just wonderful and 'on their side', but we know how it went when the dopers thought they had a private 'army' in the scum. Turns out they didn't give two shits about your political fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after I read your third lie. I wonder how many total lies you told. I’ll never know because I stopped reading that crap you wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's entertaining how you gimp deviants and commies think we care about your opinions. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its funny how you think we are communists.  What you are is a pawn in the game of life.  Ok maybe not a pawn.  A pawn would be a poor person living in India or Detroit.  You are a Knight.  You can only go up one and over 2 or up 2 and over 1.
Click to expand...




Do you deny that the Democrat Party stands for the very same things that the Communist Party did???


----------



## Picaro

regent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were we fighting Vietnam people? Why were so many dying? Sometimes treason is the only right thing to do.
> 
> Remember how wrong you thought Muhammad Ali’s was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Founders didn't, but the history of a Supreme Court making up fake law, and now with assorted judges claiming the power to invalidate state laws passed by voters and making up their own laws based on their personal biases and sexual fetishes, along with political Parties on the faux 'Left' now openly hiring violent street thugs by running ads in papers to disrupt legitimate assemblies, and Democrats now all about supporting assassinations of police officers, it seems it's now pretty much anybody claiming whatever they want to now, just as in the Wiemar Republic.years in Germany. We know how that turned out, so you commies might want to be careful what you wish for. Those street thugs you Burb Brats worship aren't very reliable allies and they won't like being used as fodder just for your personal whims, they will turn around and take you down at the drop of a hat; they want a payday, and with no police to protect your tantrums they will pick over your dead bodies for loot; they just want loot, they don't care about your silly assed pretensions. The stupid hippies in the '60's thought those biker scum were just wonderful and 'on their side', but we know how it went when the dopers thought they had a private 'army' in the scum. Turns out they didn't give two shits about your political fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after I read your third lie. I wonder how many total lies you told. I’ll never know because I stopped reading that crap you wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals fought the conservative Marbury Supreme Court decision, but it came to pass, and is now accepted.
Click to expand...


Actually nobody at all then accepted anything remotely resembling what the Courts and the Circuit Courts do these days. Maybe you can try again some other day on that line of fake history.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Founders didn't, but the history of a Supreme Court making up fake law, and now with assorted judges claiming the power to invalidate state laws passed by voters and making up their own laws based on their personal biases and sexual fetishes, along with political Parties on the faux 'Left' now openly hiring violent street thugs by running ads in papers to disrupt legitimate assemblies, and Democrats now all about supporting assassinations of police officers, it seems it's now pretty much anybody claiming whatever they want to now, just as in the Wiemar Republic.years in Germany. We know how that turned out, so you commies might want to be careful what you wish for. Those street thugs you Burb Brats worship aren't very reliable allies and they won't like being used as fodder just for your personal whims, they will turn around and take you down at the drop of a hat; they want a payday, and with no police to protect your tantrums they will pick over your dead bodies for loot; they just want loot, they don't care about your silly assed pretensions. The stupid hippies in the '60's thought those biker scum were just wonderful and 'on their side', but we know how it went when the dopers thought they had a private 'army' in the scum. Turns out they didn't give two shits about your political fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after I read your third lie. I wonder how many total lies you told. I’ll never know because I stopped reading that crap you wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's entertaining how you gimp deviants and commies think we care about your opinions. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its funny how you think we are communists.  What you are is a pawn in the game of life.  Ok maybe not a pawn.  A pawn would be a poor person living in India or Detroit.  You are a Knight.  You can only go up one and over 2 or up 2 and over 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the Democrat Party stands for the very same things that the Communist Party did???
Click to expand...

It's the "Democratic" Party Dumbass


----------



## Picaro

sealybobo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respected Ali.
> 
> But then, he was not a traitor - Fonda is.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Founders didn't, but the history of a Supreme Court making up fake law, and now with assorted judges claiming the power to invalidate state laws passed by voters and making up their own laws based on their personal biases and sexual fetishes, along with political Parties on the faux 'Left' now openly hiring violent street thugs by running ads in papers to disrupt legitimate assemblies, and Democrats now all about supporting assassinations of police officers, it seems it's now pretty much anybody claiming whatever they want to now, just as in the Wiemar Republic.years in Germany. We know how that turned out, so you commies might want to be careful what you wish for. Those street thugs you Burb Brats worship aren't very reliable allies and they won't like being used as fodder just for your personal whims, they will turn around and take you down at the drop of a hat; they want a payday, and with no police to protect your tantrums they will pick over your dead bodies for loot; they just want loot, they don't care about your silly assed pretensions. The stupid hippies in the '60's thought those biker scum were just wonderful and 'on their side', but we know how it went when the dopers thought they had a private 'army' in the scum. Turns out they didn't give two shits about your political fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after I read your third lie. I wonder how many total lies you told. I’ll never know because I stopped reading that crap you wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's entertaining how you gimp deviants and commies think we care about your opinions. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its funny how you think we are communists.  What you are is a pawn in the game of life.  Ok maybe not a pawn.  A pawn would be a poor person living in India or Detroit.  You are a Knight.  You can only go up one and over 2 or up 2 and over 1.
Click to expand...


You freaks and traitors defined yourselves, nobody else did; live with it or self-deport yourselves, preferably the latter. Too bad no white countries with histories of Christian influence will take any of you, and you're too racist and bigoted to immigrate to any other countries, so you're stuck with what you are being widely known. Obviously you're ashamed of being sociopathic deviants or something, and over-compensate for it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Picaro said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reconciliation with you Maoists. You are the sworn enemy of the United States. We will utterly defeat you as we did last time you rose up in civil war, or you will defeat us and end this nation once and for all.
> 
> You are not the opposition, you are the enemy. You are far more dangerous than Hitler or Mussolini and must be treated as they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly are becoming just that, thanks to decades of indulging the brats, which only encouraged them to more and more radical rubbish. They can only tear down social structures, but they can never build viable ones, since they have no principles or real empathy for other humans, just narcissistic delusions of grandeur and drug addled desensitization to even the murders of children by the 10's of millions and a fascination with suicide. only they're cowards and don't want to die alone, so they try and take out everybody else with them.
Click to expand...


I am to the point where I see the best place for these communist democrats as dead on the battlefield.

We fight for our survival, if the Maoist democrats prevail the United States is over and we enter a new dark age.


----------



## Circe

regent said:


> Why did the founders give message board participants the power to decide treason and who is guilty of same?  Seems that should be a function of government.



But it isn't a function of government. Since Jane Fonda, nobody has gotten charged with treason, but a LOT of people have deserved to be. I can think of several myself, obvious cases. However, the government has given up on the whole idea of treason. Not enough unity in the country; too dangerous politically. Some people will always openly take the side of the traitor, however weird and obnoxious, like that Bradley Manning character.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was your typical shallow fashion victim. She has no genuine principles, like most Burb Brats suffering from affluence, and that goes for both left and right wing fashion victims. Nothing is ever real to them, just media moments and they move on, like little birds with no attention spans, to the next Thing of the Moment. She was nothing special, and certainly not in the same league with vermin like Kerry, Hillary, Bill, and Obama by a long shot.
> 
> The charge of 'treason' is problematic, since no declaration of war was ever issued, one of *my* pet peeves over VN, and a huge mistake. Besides, we hardly had any troops left by the end of 1972. I can find far worse than Fonda, when it comes to real treason. She's irrelevant, and still is.  She had a couple of good roles, owing to excellent direction and writing, that's about it. People still obsessing over her need to get a fricking life. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Jane was raised as Hollywood royalty
> Parts just fell into her lap because Henry Fonda was her father
> 
> Easiest thing would be just to wrap herself in the flag, support the war and let the money flow in. That is what most in Hollywood did
> 
> Instead, she risked it all. Fought against an unjustifiable war. Called out the military industrial complex. Helped end a war before it took more lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol rubbish, she just went along with her dope addled hippie friends, mostly other Burb Brat rich kids, here peer group. She didn't help anything, she just attention whored for herself, is all. She still does. She never risked anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "dope addled hippie friends" turned out to be right in their assessment of the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the absolute and irrefutable fact that Fonda committed treason, which endears her to gutter scum like you.
> 
> There is no reconciliation with you Maoists. You are the sworn enemy of the United States. We will utterly defeat you as we did last time you rose up in civil war, or you will defeat us and end this nation once and for all.
> 
> You are not the opposition, you are the enemy. You are far more dangerous than Hitler or Mussolini and must be treated as they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeatedly saying it does not make it true
> Jane Fonda not only did not commit treason, she was not even close
> 
> Lets look at it this way........Richard Nixon despised Fonda and the anti-war crowd. If he could have made the charges stick, he would have done so
Click to expand...



Repeatedly lying doesn't alter the fact that it is true.

Jane Fonda committed treason, per the Constitution of this nation you wage war against.


----------



## Circe

sealybobo said:


> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.



I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!

That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Founders didn't, but the history of a Supreme Court making up fake law, and now with assorted judges claiming the power to invalidate state laws passed by voters and making up their own laws based on their personal biases and sexual fetishes, along with political Parties on the faux 'Left' now openly hiring violent street thugs by running ads in papers to disrupt legitimate assemblies, and Democrats now all about supporting assassinations of police officers, it seems it's now pretty much anybody claiming whatever they want to now, just as in the Wiemar Republic.years in Germany. We know how that turned out, so you commies might want to be careful what you wish for. Those street thugs you Burb Brats worship aren't very reliable allies and they won't like being used as fodder just for your personal whims, they will turn around and take you down at the drop of a hat; they want a payday, and with no police to protect your tantrums they will pick over your dead bodies for loot; they just want loot, they don't care about your silly assed pretensions. The stupid hippies in the '60's thought those biker scum were just wonderful and 'on their side', but we know how it went when the dopers thought they had a private 'army' in the scum. Turns out they didn't give two shits about your political fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading after I read your third lie. I wonder how many total lies you told. I’ll never know because I stopped reading that crap you wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's entertaining how you gimp deviants and commies think we care about your opinions. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its funny how you think we are communists.  What you are is a pawn in the game of life.  Ok maybe not a pawn.  A pawn would be a poor person living in India or Detroit.  You are a Knight.  You can only go up one and over 2 or up 2 and over 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the Democrat Party stands for the very same things that the Communist Party did???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the "Democratic" Party Dumbass
Click to expand...



No stupid fuck, it is not.

It is the democrat party.

Correctly, it is the MAOIST democrat party.

*Democrat Party* is the grammatically correct term for the Democratic Party. The Party is not "democratic," and proper nouns like "Democrat" are not converted into adjectives by adding "ic" as a suffix. For example, it is not the "Republicanic Party," or the "Libertarianic Party," or a "Smith-ic Wedding." yet many Democrats bristle at the term "Democrat Party." and perhaps they prefer the false illusion that their party is somehow more "democratic" than other parties. In fact, the Democrat Party is _*less*_ democratic than the other political parties.


----------



## Circe

Picaro said:


> lol rubbish, she just went along with her dope addled hippie friends, mostly other Burb Brat rich kids, here peer group. She didn't help anything, she just attention whored for herself, is all. She still does. *She never risked anything*.



Good point.....She probably didn't think she was risking anything. But wow, was that short-sighted, right? Her whole life was twisted by that action, going to North Vietnam. She has never recovered, and you know (and she knows) that when she dies, half the nation will cheer.


----------



## Circe

Uncensored2008 said:


> *Democrat Party* is the grammatically correct term for the Democratic Party. The Party is not "democratic," and proper nouns like "Democrat" are not converted into adjectives by adding "ic" as a suffix. For example, it is not the "Republicanic Party," or the "Libertarianic Party," or a "Smith-ic Wedding." yet many Democrats bristle at the term "Democrat Party." and perhaps they prefer the false illusion that their party is somehow more "democratic" than other parties. In fact, the Democrat Party is _*less*_ democratic than the other political parties.



Wow! I think you are right. I never ran across that point before, but it works, IMO.


----------



## Circe

sedwin said:


> In the meantime, Trump avoided the draft 5 times, claiming his "heel hurt" too much to serve and then trashed heroes like McCain and Gold Star families.....which makes him paladin of right-wing, virtue?



It's time we faced that whether you served in the jungles of Vietnam or not was an IQ test, and the smartest guys did get out of it. However they could. And I'm glad for every one who didn't go. That was one loser situation over there, every which way.



> It seems many people really have no 'morality' or 'principles' at all but merely substitute 'hatred for the other team' instead.



Sure. That's how humans really work, I have figured out at long last. It's not about principle or "truth"! It's about which side you are on. I think it's very important to choose your side and then be loyal, loyal, loyal.


----------



## sealybobo

Circe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
Click to expand...

It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football. 

It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam. 

I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
Click to expand...



Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
Click to expand...

No she didn’t. That’s ridiculous. Learn the facts


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
Click to expand...

Richard Nixon and Johnson murdered how many Americans? And you’re crying about an anti war activist? Good nazi


----------



## Circe

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans.......



I have never forgotten that photo. Life magazine? I was so shocked. I was against the war, but I realized ------------ whoa, Nellie. That just went way over the edge.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn’t. That’s ridiculous. Learn the facts
Click to expand...








Lie some more, you disgusting Communist fuck.


----------



## sealybobo

Circe said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never forgotten that photo. Life magazine? I was so shocked. I was against the war, but I realized ------------ whoa, Nellie. That just went way over the edge.
Click to expand...

But Nixon and Johnson didn’t go way over the edge by starting that war?

I wouldn’t have done what she did but she had to shock the system.

What was everyone else doing to end the war? Nothing?  Everyone criticizing her are the reason why Nixon and Johnson were able to lie us into a bullshit war

I can’t believe back then Americans were spitting on the soldiers. I couldn’t imagine doing that. Horrible. It wasn’t their fault


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn’t. That’s ridiculous. Learn the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie some more, you disgusting Communist fuck.
Click to expand...

I knew you’d post that pic. So now she shot down American planes? Liar.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn’t. That’s ridiculous. Learn the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie some more, you disgusting Communist fuck.
Click to expand...

Shouldn’t the Vietnamese be able to own weapons to defend themselves? Why were we there? Did they have wmds too? You sheep


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
Click to expand...

She actually shot Americans down? Maybe she missed on purpose? So she was wasting their ammo.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Jane was raised as Hollywood royalty
> Parts just fell into her lap because Henry Fonda was her father
> 
> Easiest thing would be just to wrap herself in the flag, support the war and let the money flow in. That is what most in Hollywood did
> 
> Instead, she risked it all. Fought against an unjustifiable war. Called out the military industrial complex. Helped end a war before it took more lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol rubbish, she just went along with her dope addled hippie friends, mostly other Burb Brat rich kids, here peer group. She didn't help anything, she just attention whored for herself, is all. She still does. She never risked anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "dope addled hippie friends" turned out to be right in their assessment of the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the absolute and irrefutable fact that Fonda committed treason, which endears her to gutter scum like you.
> 
> There is no reconciliation with you Maoists. You are the sworn enemy of the United States. We will utterly defeat you as we did last time you rose up in civil war, or you will defeat us and end this nation once and for all.
> 
> You are not the opposition, you are the enemy. You are far more dangerous than Hitler or Mussolini and must be treated as they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeatedly saying it does not make it true
> Jane Fonda not only did not commit treason, she was not even close
> 
> Lets look at it this way........Richard Nixon despised Fonda and the anti-war crowd. If he could have made the charges stick, he would have done so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Repeatedly lying doesn't alter the fact that it is true.
> 
> Jane Fonda committed treason, per the Constitution of this nation you wage war against.
Click to expand...

An anonymous internet posters constitutional interpretation has little bearing

Republicans were running the Justice Dept at the time.  Even they knew they had no case


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
Click to expand...

Never realized she was such a good shot

Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
Click to expand...

The message was why were we fighting these people? Republicans are good little Nazis. 

The Dixie chicks weren’t bad people george bush was. But republicans attacked the Dixie chicks


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The message was why were we fighting these people? Republicans are good little Nazis.
> 
> The Dixie chicks weren’t bad people george bush was. But republicans attacked the Dixie chicks
Click to expand...

Nobody had clean hands in Vietnam
Both the North and South were involved in atrocities 
We had our own Mi Lai 
But we wrapped ourselves in the flag and fighting conmies was patriotic 

We needed to stay out and let Vietnam settle it. That is what eventually happened


----------



## Circe

sealybobo said:


> I can’t believe back then Americans were spitting on the soldiers. I couldn’t imagine doing that. Horrible. It wasn’t their fault



It never happened. It was an urban myth that grew up AFTER the troops came home. It was just a metaphor for the soldiers feeling disrespected. There was no such news at the time and nobody now plausibly says, "It happened to me." it's all, I heard, someone told me, I read.

It's obvious on the face of it no one would do that: what, to a fit soldier likely to punch out anyone spitting on him? Crazy thing to do and no one did it.

I have always seen that as an interesting way myths grow up --- as metaphors. Like the Obama born in Kenya one. I love that one, a total metaphor for "he doesn't belong here."


----------



## rightwinger

Circe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t believe back then Americans were spitting on the soldiers. I couldn’t imagine doing that. Horrible. It wasn’t their fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never happened. It was an urban myth that grew up AFTER the troops came home. It was just a metaphor for the soldiers feeling disrespected. There was no such news at the time and nobody now plausibly says, "It happened to me." it's all, I heard, someone told me, I read.
> 
> It's obvious on the face of it no one would do that: what, to a fit soldier likely to punch out anyone spitting on him? Crazy thing to do and no one did it.
> 
> I have always seen that as an interesting way myths grow up --- as metaphors. Like the Obama born in Kenya one. I love that one, a total metaphor for "he doesn't belong here."
Click to expand...

I never bought the line that soldiers would meekly sulk away after someone spat at him


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
Click to expand...



She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.

Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.

Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Circe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t believe back then Americans were spitting on the soldiers. I couldn’t imagine doing that. Horrible. It wasn’t their fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never happened. It was an urban myth that grew up AFTER the troops came home. It was just a metaphor for the soldiers feeling disrespected. There was no such news at the time and nobody now plausibly says, "It happened to me." it's all, I heard, someone told me, I read.
> 
> It's obvious on the face of it no one would do that: what, to a fit soldier likely to punch out anyone spitting on him? Crazy thing to do and no one did it.
> 
> I have always seen that as an interesting way myths grow up --- as metaphors. Like the Obama born in Kenya one. I love that one, a total metaphor for "he doesn't belong here."
Click to expand...



Try again:

{


• In October 1967, Pulitzer Prize-winning reporter James Reston's front page article in the New York Times described his eyewitness account of protest behavior so vulgar that spitting was the least of the transgressions.

• Even Medal of Honor recipients were abused and "spat upon as 'monsters'," according to the head of the Congressional Medal of Honor Society, WWII medalist Thomas J. Kelly. Kelly recounted how about 200 anti-war protesters showed up one year to harass the Medal of Honor recipients at their annual dinner. WWII Medalist James Conners was unable to avoid a particularly obnoxious man yelling, "Killer, killer, killer." Conners decked him.

• Other spitting incidents were reported by Pulitzer Prize winners Max Frankel in the New York Times (November 1969) and Carl Bernstein in the Washington Post (May 1970).}

Disrespect for Vietnam vets is fact, not fiction


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
Click to expand...


She turned over secret notes to the commies?

You guys will believe anything in your hatred.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump expressed no remorse Wednesday for saying last summer that Sen. John McCain was "not a war hero," despite being captured in Vietnam and tortured as a prisoner of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
Click to expand...

If I went there to protest the war I would lie and try to smuggle what the Koreans would view as intel. Just knowing how republicans or conservatives spin things today I’m sure they misrepresented mrs Fonda’s message.

The real enemies to America were Nixon and Johnson. Anyone who doesn’t see that is a sheep just like Russians who follow Putin or Germans who followed Adolfo


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> If I went there to protest the war I would lie and try to smuggle what the Koreans would view as intel. Just knowing how republicans or conservatives spin things today I’m sure they misrepresented mrs Fonda’s message.
> 
> The real enemies to America were Nixon and Johnson. Anyone who doesn’t see that is a sheep just like Russians who follow Putin or Germans who followed Adolfo



If you went to an ISIS camp in Afghanistan where American soldiers were held so you could shoot videos praising ISIS and Allah while your allies beheaded Americans, you would be praised by rightwinger and the other evil scum here, but you would also be guilty of treason, as Fonda is.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She turned over secret notes to the commies?
> 
> You guys will believe anything in your hatred.
Click to expand...

Look what happened to that kid who recently tried to smuggle something out of Korea. She saw first hand what they do to pows. I wouldn’t smuggle shit out.

Nixon and Johnson were the traitors. The soldiers should spit on them.

I thought you didn’t trust government?


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED it when Trump said that. I have long thought it's incredibly stupid to make such a fuss over McCain. It was most unfortunate for him that he got captured, but getting captured and being tortured simply is not what makes someone a hero!
> 
> That's what I like so much about Trump. He just SAYS it. What people have understood all their lives but no one is supposed to say, he just SAYS it, and now we can all say it.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She turned over secret notes to the commies?
> 
> You guys will believe anything in your hatred.
Click to expand...

Listen to yourself. Secret notes? You think she should have broken the Vietnamese rules? They probably asked her “did they give you anything?” And she handed them the notes. I would have too.

This is like oj talking about furhman. Let’s not forget Nixon and Johnson should be on trial not Jane Fonda. 

Civil disobedience


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She turned over secret notes to the commies?
> 
> You guys will believe anything in your hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look what happened to that kid who recently tried to smuggle something out of Korea. She saw first hand what they do to pows. I wouldn’t smuggle shit out.
> 
> Nixon and Johnson were the traitors. The soldiers should spit on them.
> 
> I thought you didn’t trust government?
Click to expand...


It is a rehash of low budget propaganda films of the 1950s
Bad guy turns over secret note to the captors

Doesn't take much to confuse conservatives does it?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s always the conservatives that tell us we got to support the troops and the missions. They use the troops as political football.
> 
> It’s weird we’re debating Fonda not lbj and Nixon and the military industrial complex that put us in Vietnam.
> 
> I’m glad that republican tactic didn’t work on trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She turned over secret notes to the commies?
> 
> You guys will believe anything in your hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to yourself. Secret notes? You think she should have broken the Vietnamese rules? They probably asked her “did they give you anything?” And she handed them the notes. I would have too.
> 
> This is like oj talking about furhman. Let’s not forget Nixon and Johnson should be on trial not Jane Fonda.
> 
> Civil disobedience
Click to expand...



So, violating the U.S. Constitution and committing treason is a good thing, but breaking Vietnamese rules is unthinkable to you?

You really are a shit head, silly bonobo


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She turned over secret notes to the commies?
> 
> You guys will believe anything in your hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look what happened to that kid who recently tried to smuggle something out of Korea. She saw first hand what they do to pows. I wouldn’t smuggle shit out.
> 
> Nixon and Johnson were the traitors. The soldiers should spit on them.
> 
> I thought you didn’t trust government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a rehash of low budget propaganda films of the 1950s
> Bad guy turns over secret note to the captors
> 
> Doesn't take much to confuse conservatives does it?
Click to expand...

It just doesn’t make sense why would she be anti American? Answer is she wasn’t. That war had to end by any means necessary. She shocked the system and offended Nixon or Johnson. Fuck them. They’re the traitors for sending boys to die for we still don’t know what.

Same for bush and Chaney. The dark side


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She turned over secret notes to the commies?
> 
> You guys will believe anything in your hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look what happened to that kid who recently tried to smuggle something out of Korea. She saw first hand what they do to pows. I wouldn’t smuggle shit out.
> 
> Nixon and Johnson were the traitors. The soldiers should spit on them.
> 
> I thought you didn’t trust government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a rehash of low budget propaganda films of the 1950s
> Bad guy turns over secret note to the captors
> 
> Doesn't take much to confuse conservatives does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just doesn’t make sense why would she be anti American? Answer is she wasn’t. That war had to end by any means necessary. She shocked the system and offended Nixon or Johnson. Fuck them. They’re the traitors for sending boys to die for we still don’t know what.
> 
> Same for bush and Chaney. The dark side
Click to expand...

The anti war protestors were the patriots

Those who lied to escalate the war were traitors......killed 60,000 men


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She turned over secret notes to the commies?
> 
> You guys will believe anything in your hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to yourself. Secret notes? You think she should have broken the Vietnamese rules? They probably asked her “did they give you anything?” And she handed them the notes. I would have too.
> 
> This is like oj talking about furhman. Let’s not forget Nixon and Johnson should be on trial not Jane Fonda.
> 
> Civil disobedience
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, violating the U.S. Constitution and committing treason is a good thing, but breaking Vietnamese rules is unthinkable to you?
> 
> You really are a shit head, silly bonobo
Click to expand...

Tell me more about Pol Pot


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda sat on an enemy AA gun to shoot down and kill Americans, you traitorous pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She turned over secret notes to the commies?
> 
> You guys will believe anything in your hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to yourself. Secret notes? You think she should have broken the Vietnamese rules? They probably asked her “did they give you anything?” And she handed them the notes. I would have too.
> 
> This is like oj talking about furhman. Let’s not forget Nixon and Johnson should be on trial not Jane Fonda.
> 
> Civil disobedience
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, violating the U.S. Constitution and committing treason is a good thing, but breaking Vietnamese rules is unthinkable to you?
> 
> You really are a shit head, silly bonobo
Click to expand...

She risked a lot doing the right thing. Ali too. Same for the Dixie chicks

She would be stupid to break a Vietnam rule. She had balls protesting the war. She didn’t go to jail so clearly your propaganda is bs


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized she was such a good shot
> 
> Point is she just sat there and believe it or not......there were no U.S. planes overhead at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't fire it, Comrade scumbag, but she sure sat on it.
> 
> Of course when the American POW's gave her notes to take back to their families, she gave those to he Communist friends.
> 
> Why do you keep lying, what do you think you will gain with your lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She turned over secret notes to the commies?
> 
> You guys will believe anything in your hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to yourself. Secret notes? You think she should have broken the Vietnamese rules? They probably asked her “did they give you anything?” And she handed them the notes. I would have too.
> 
> This is like oj talking about furhman. Let’s not forget Nixon and Johnson should be on trial not Jane Fonda.
> 
> Civil disobedience
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, violating the U.S. Constitution and committing treason is a good thing, but breaking Vietnamese rules is unthinkable to you?
> 
> You really are a shit head, silly bonobo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She risked a lot doing the right thing. Ali too. Same for the Dixie chicks
> 
> She would be stupid to break a Vietnam rule. She had balls protesting the war. She didn’t go to jail so clearly your propaganda is bs
Click to expand...

If anyone would have loved to send her to jail it would be Nixon

He didn't


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Get the tissues ready......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1."'I have so little time left!' Jane Fonda, 76, reveals she can't stop crying as she comes to terms with her own mortality
> 
> 2. ...admits she has been brought to tears on more than one occasion recently as she comes to terms with her own mortality.
> 
> 3. In a thoughtful blog post entitled 'Crying', which has since been removed, Jane wrote: '[I've been thinking], how come my tears are so close to the surface? And I&#8217;ve come to feel it has to do with age. I have become so wonderfully, terribly aware of time, of how little of it I have left; how much of it is behind me, and everything becomes so precious.'
> 
> 4. 'I've listed sad things but what startles me even more is how I get emotional about nice things,.....
> 
> 5. The thrice-married prolific blogger, who has three children, also joked she is becoming so weepy these days that she can 'only wear waterproof mascara from now on'."
> Jane Fonda 'keeps crying as she comes to terms with her mortality' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....in two related stories......
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "You don&#8217;t know America if you don&#8217;t know the Jane Fonda cult. Or rather, the anti-Fonda cult. At places where soldiers or former soldiers congregate, there&#8217;ll be stickers of her likeness on the urinals;...."
> Rick Perlstein reviews ?Jane Fonda?s War? by Mary Hershberger · LRB 17 November 2005
> 
> 
> 7. One enterprising manufacturer sells urinal cakes with Ms. Fonda's likeness....
> 
> jane fonda urinal cakes | eBay
> 
> jane fonda urinal cake - Google Search





*"Jane Fonda says COVID-19 'God's gift to the left,' pushing people to vote for change"*
*








						Jane Fonda says COVID-19 'God's gift to the left,' pushing people to vote for change
					

Jane Fonda's remark came during an online event as she highlighted the importance of voting and how it can decide what happens to humanity.




					www.9news.com
				









*


----------

